# eBay Safety Tips for Buying & Selling



## JoV

In light of all the scamming and problems on Ebay; especially the poor tPFer who lost thousands on a Birkin sale; it seems the time is right for fellow members to post safety tips which work for them.  Please post tips only and save comments for another thread.  Thanks!


QUOTE ADDED BY JETSETGO!

This is a very helpful post from the Chanel forum in regards to getting items authenticated before you buy. It really applies to ALL items.



Roku said:


> _I'm going to state this very obvious note every once in awhile because I think it's very obvious but very important._
> 
> There are two things you need to be careful of when purchasing a bag online:
> *1) that the bag in the photos is authentic
> 2) that the bag in the photos is the bag you will be receiving*
> 
> While authenticators can help with #1, it's up to you to make sure of #2. Whether it be due diligence, going to a reputable seller, or using a secure form of transaction (e.g., PayPal, Ebay, credit card, etc., if the seller is new to you).
> 
> Other things to check for:
> 
> 
> *Professional looking photos, amateur seller* - make sure you don't have an amateur (non-professional, meaning, this doesn't look like a business, but an individual selling their own bags) with professional photos - sites like Portero and Malleries have millions of photos of bags up for the taking for anyone to pull a bait and switch and post it on Ebay with their own watermark. Joe Schmoe saying they are getting divorced and selling their wife's bags or grandma's old bags and they have beautiful studio photography is fishy
> *"I only accept wire transfer / bank wire or cashier's check" *- I am happy to send a reputable seller bank wire if they accept it as an option (often they will let you save at least 3%), but only if I know the seller, and not to a stranger. More importantly, these trusted vendors offer wire transfer as ONE option, not THE ONLY option. Meaning, they still take paypal, credit card, etc, it's just I'M the one wanting to save 3% and pay with wire
> *"This was a gift from a friend"* - it happens, but rarely, that authentic bags for thousands of dollars are given as gifts from a friend. Again, it's possible, but the majority of these gifts are fake
> *Make sure the seller actually has the bag in hand*. Many sellers are now doing their own "drop shipping" where they are pre-selling a bag by taking another seller's listing (often from Japan) and posting photos (lots on Tradesy) and then when it sells for their higher price, they will buy from the cheaper seller and then wait for it to arrive to them, then they ship to you. Ask for another photo and make it specific if you suspect this. When I'm buying a croc Hermes bag for example, not only do I want photos, sometimes I'll ask for a phone snap of it next to today's paper. I know, who gets the actual paper nowadays, but you get the point. You want to know not just that it's real but that person with the listing actually has that bag, in their hand.
> Make sure all photos are of the same bag and not from *multiple listings. *I see listings all the time where the photos aren't even from the same bag
> If you see multiple listings from a seller where all *multiple backgrounds are different*, that can be a red flag too. Usually when you are listing stuff from your closet, they have a similar back drop of your living room, bedroom, or wherever.
> *100% positive Ebay feedback of an impressive number, but when you look at their SELLER history*, it's 0 (all positive buyer feedback), or for selling 500 different small item listings for $0.99. But all of a sudden, the seller has 10 to 30 bags for sale, like they have been doing this forever. The Ebay account was likely purchased on the black market or hacked, and they are "borrowing" the account for a quick set of scams, temporary paypal and bank account, and then they will run with your money.
> Do not be fooled by:
> 
> 
> *A sales receipt. *Receipts are nothing and they also sell in the underground market for like $50 apiece, I hear. Same thing with boxes, dust bags, etc.
> *If the seller claims there is a certificate from Etinceler, etc., ask to see it, then contact that authentication site* and make sure they authenticated that bag. They won't charge you just to confirm that indeed they issued that certificate. Etinceler on their site reports that there are scammers who are faking their own certificates
> *Guaranteed authentic or your money back. *Duh. Like they have another choice? This should go without saying because it's the law! Lots of sellers guarantee authenticity, even knowing they are selling fakes, because all they need to do is issue a refund, and they are betting that 2 out of 3 buyers still won't get their superfake checked out, so they still come out ahead
> *Statement of where the bag was purchased. *Don't feel relieved just because someone tells you where they bought the bag (Chanel boutique in Chicago). This could also be a lie. I once purchased a fake Chanel where the owner swore up and down that the bag was purchased from Neiman Marcus. It was such a bad fake, too, and the more I told her it was fake the more she got upset that she purchased it herself.
> Protect yourself! Breaks my heart reading through the "I was scammed" posts...


----------



## JoV

Now for my tip:

Open a seperate bank account for Ebay and PayPal transactions.  If possible use a seperate bank.  This will solve problems of anyone getting your HOUSEHOLD bank account numbers.  People do chargebacks and next thing you know, your rent money is gone.  Having a seperate account will solve this problem.

Also a small limit credit card is a good idea.  If you wish to make a larger purchase, you can add funds to the account.


----------



## Fred&Ginger

My tip:

Only pay for expensive purchases through paypal on your credit card.  And then if there are any problems (i.e. its a fake), that can't be rectified by paypal, you can go to your cc company for a chargeback.


----------



## Fred&Ginger

Another tip.

Always send items of value via a postal method that has tracking and proof of delivery, and then set up a filing system and keep this.

This is vital for chargebacks and 'item not received'.

These have been learn't the hard and costly way.


----------



## secret shopaholic

Always use a sellers mark whether it be a marker only seen by you or a tag that cannot be removed unless the buyer is keeping the bag.  This helps to aid in the whole bait and switch scams.


----------



## sailornep5

Only send to confirmed Paypal addresses - otherwise, if they file a claim, you're out of luck.  If they win and don't have a confirmed address, tell them you won't send until they confirm it for your safety.


----------



## Vlad

Excellent thread, stuck!


----------



## Fred&Ginger

Another tip.

Possession of a receipt does not prove authenticity.  Receipts can be purchased easily on line.


----------



## Miss Sooky

1. Tracking postal services only, no matter what the buyer says about 'not being bothered'.
2. Trust your instincts always
3. Tell the truth - if you shy away from being honest when a transaction goes bad, you contribute to someone else's future pain
4. Ebay is a risk, so research, reflect and reassure yourself if you can by contacting your trading partners
5. Ebay is not a matter of life and death, but it can feel like it. Think before you type/bid/buy/sell etc. Would you do this IRL? If not, pause.


----------



## telicious

ALWAYS file a copy of all correspondence between you and the buyer/seller. And always keep a copy of all the photos of the product before you sell or before you buy. Both can be used as proof for SNAD claims or to refute SNAD claims if you are a seller.

Additional tip for sellers, make sure that you take photos (with a camera that clearly shows the date) when you pack your item as proof of its condition when you ship. That way buyers can't file a SNAD against you when it was the post office's fault (trust me, it has happened to me before!)

Great thread, by the way!


----------



## Hyacinth

Don't depend on feedback numbers, instead analyze the actual feedback comments. Feedback under 99 percent for an established seller can indicate a potential problem. Always check a seller's feedback at 
http://toolhaus.org/
Copy and paste the seller's ID in the first box under Negative and Neutral Feedback.

Be wary of sellers with Private feedback and Private listings. Sometimes there might be a valid reason, but some shady sellers use these to hide complaints from buyers.

Someone who sells nothing but fakes can still have 100 percent positive feedback. Always ask for authentication in the appropriate Forum here _before_ you bid. 

Remember the *Rules To Bid By:*
Sellers can LIE
Photos can be STOLEN
Feedback can be FAKED
If something looks too good to be true - IT IS
...and most importantly
Ebay is not here to protect you, they're here to MAKE MONEY


----------



## shiba

Just because a seller says it is authentic, doesn't mean a thing.  On the flip side, just because a buyer says it is fake, doesn't mean they are telling the truth either.  

Just because a seller says it has been authenticated, doesn't mean it is true.  Find our where and verify.  Mistakes can be made by SA, as some of our members have found out, they are not experts.

Be wary of the sellers that require a letter from the store manager denying authenticity before a return can be made.  You likely won't be able to get one.

Post items in the "authenticate this" section of the particular designer thread, just to be sure.

Check prices, Ebay is not always a good deal.  Watch for outrageous shipping charges or factor them into the final bid price.


----------



## hlfinn

always use delivery confirmation and anything over 200 dollars use signature confirmation.  even if paypal asks for it for over 250 it's better to be safe than sorry.

you can also self insire with dsi.  they're great with claims as well.

i always print out 2 packing slips when sending something out- 1 goes in to the box for the buyer just in case something happens and  the second one i attach the mailing info with the dc number, price etc. then i put it in a 3 ring binder by month and date so i can always find it quickly and easily.


----------



## Jen Loves LV

Insurance is for the SELLER, not the buyer! Be on the safe side and include the cost of insurance in your shipping and handling fees, USPS can be brutal with packages.


----------



## Prada Psycho

Know every single tiny detail of the item you want to buy. Research until you are blue in the face and then research again. Don't buy if there's even a grain of doubt. 

Never, ever, ever blindly trust that Powersellers sell legit products. Research your seller first, then the product. Scour their feedback, look at what else they are selling. Do you see twenty of the same Gucci bag? Run the other way!

Don't always assume a low feedback seller with a designer bag is selling a fake. Check their eBay registration date. Lots of honest people want to clean out their closets and have great buys on legit products. 

And as is always true no matter where you shop: Let The Buyer Beware! You can come to tPF for authentications but we as buyers are ultimately responsible for our purchases.


----------



## Youngbrands

Very, Very Important.

Cashier's checks (even issued from a major bank) can be forged, stolen or purchased through identity theft. If you receive one, treat it like a personal check. Call the issuing bank to confirm funds and if you have any doubt, or there are any red flags regarding the transaction, still wait 10 days for the check to clear before shipping the item. 

I've been selling on Ebay for over seven years and have thousands of sales under my belt. This one got me. Fortunately, I was able to get the item recalled by the USPS minutes before it was delivered.  

Anyone who needs information on how to recall an item can contact me. I'm now an expert and I had to learn really fast.


----------



## upswife

*For Sellers:*
1.  If you accept Money Orders, only accept USPS Money Orders.  I take the MO to the Post Office, cash it, and then ship the package once I have cash in hand.  I wouldn't accept any other kind of Money Order.

2.  Recently learned from Allison, if you are having your handbag listings limited per week, list through Auctiva and you can get around the listing limit.

*For Buyers:*
Check your eBay Messages for any Second Chance Offers.  Do NOT click on emails forwarded to your regular email.  Make sure the SCO is truly from the person who was running the auction.  

*For All:*
Don't click on any links sent to your personal email from eBay or eBay Members.  All of those should also be in your eBay Message box.  This is how many people get their account scammed.  If you receive an email where someone is trying to make it look like eBay sent it, but they really didn't, forward the email with long headers showing to spoof@eBay.com.


----------



## Youngbrands

*This post pertains to both Buyers and Sellers on  Ebay*​ 
I am sorry to say that all too frequently, I receive  emails from Ebayer's who think they purchased an item from us through a second  chance offer. It is very disturbing to me to learn that the offer was fraudulent  and indeed was never presented by us at all. 

Ebay professes vehemently  that they do all they can to enforce security and safety for both buyers and  sellers. My opinion on this matter is moot, however, I have resorted to adding a  warning on our listings. The warning is in red, in a large font and in the first  paragraph directly under the photos. It reads:

_*Very Important Information to Read Before Bidding & Shop Safely and  Wisely on Ebay*_​_ 
We will never ask you to respond to  an email or second chance offer outside of Ebay. If you receive an email asking  you to respond to an address outside of My Messages in Ebay, do not respond but  do report it to Ebay. If you are uncertain of an email in your My Messages, feel  free to contact us through the Ask the Seller a question link. For your  protection and ours, we communicate with our Ebay customers through Ebay only.  Please do not send emails outside of this system._


We have reduced  the amount of fraudulent offers taken up by unsuspecting bidders by doing so. I  welcome any seller to copy and paste it or something similar into their  listings. Personally I would much rather receive 40 "My Message" communications  a week from ebayers asking if the offer they received is valid, then just one  saying, "I want to return the fake bag you sold me." or "Where is the item you  sold me?" when we *DID NOT *sell or offer the item to them in the first  place. It is much easier to provide 39 responses saying, "Good Catch! No the  offer was not from us, please report it to Ebay."


----------



## megahapa

I bought my Balenciaga City off of Ebay.  I made sure that the seller had 100% positive Ebay feedback and was an established member.  I also forwarded the auction pix to Altier Naff, who said that the bag/seller looked legit.  Additionally, I asked a ton of questions.  I would suggest only purchasing a bag that comes with the original receipt, if you are going to do it at all.


----------



## maye

I received this email from eBay today:  Just my .25 cents for a better world!!

For those sellers out there that receive questions through "Ask the seller a question" or Contact eBay member alert:
Our records indicate that you received an email from (the fraudulent :censor through our Contact eBay Member or Ask Seller a Question feature. Please be aware that the email might contain a fraudulent offer to purchase or sell an item outside of eBay. We recommend not responding to the sender because the email might be an attempt to obtain your email address.

If you have already completed a transaction with a person who has asked that you take the transaction outside of eBay or if you are a seller who has already shipped an item to the buyer and the transaction was completed outside of eBay, we suggest you take the following steps:

1. Contact the payment service that you used to make the purchase. If you paid by credit card, most card issuers provide consumer protection in online fraud cases.

2. Please complete the Item Bought Outside of eBay form or the Item Sold Outside of eBay form. To access these forms, go to:

http://pages.ebay.com/help/tp/isgw-fraud-non-ebay.html

Click the "Item Bought Outside of eBay form" or the "Item Sold Outside of eBay form" link. Enter your information in the following page and then click the "Submit" button. The information you provide will allow us to work more effectively with law enforcement in case an investigation occurs.

3. If you were the seller and shipped the item to a fraudulent buyer, contact the shipping carrier that you used because the company may be able to assist you further. If you sent the item through the U.S. Postal Service, file a mail fraud claim. To do so, please visit:

http://www.usps.com/postalinspectors/fraud/

4. Contact the local law enforcement where you sent your payment or where you sent the item. The authorities where the seller or the buyer lives might be able to provide additional assistance. To find local law enforcement, visit:

http://www.usacops.com/
To protect your email and your eBay account, we recommend that you follow these safety tips:

- Do *not* respond to the sender either through the eBay system or your email account. An offer to buy or sell an item outside of eBay is against our policies, might be fraudulent, and will not be covered by eBay protection programs.

- If you received what appears to be a Second Chance Offer for an item that you recently bid on, check My Messages to confirm whether the offer is legitimate. Valid Second Chance Offers appear in My Messages with a blue background and a subject stating, "eBay Second Chance Offer for Item...." If you receive a Second Chance Offer directly in your personal email and it is not in My Messages, that means it is not a legitimate offer. If a Second Chance Offer appears in My Messages with a subject line of "Message from eBay Member," it is not a legitimate Second Chance Offer. Before responding to a Second Chance Offer, make sure it contains both the blue background in My Messages and the subject line of "eBay Second Chance Offer for Item.."

- Never pay for an eBay item using instant cash, wire transfer services such as Western Union or MoneyGram. It's against the eBay Accepted Payments policy for a seller to request payment using these methods. They are unsafe, especially if you're paying someone whom you don't know.
Regards,
eBay Trust & Safety


----------



## ginamarie

this is fab!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Always pay for items with a credit card through paypal, and do not use an existing balance that you have in your paypal account. Withdraw the amount first so your account is at zero and then pay for the item.

Reason? If you have a dispute and paypal doesn't side with you, you can still do a chargeback with your credit card for the full amount. If paypal takes the money out of your account, you're out of luck. I prefer American Express for my more expensive purchases. They have helped me out of more than one bad deal!


----------



## cherll

great thread!


----------



## paris5

i have a debit card on file.. is that good enough?


what about the paypal card?  would that defeat the purpose of adding a credit card?


----------



## JoV

paris5 said:


> i have a debit card on file.. is that good enough?
> 
> 
> what about the paypal card? would that defeat the purpose of adding a credit card?


 
A debit card is connected to your bank account.  A credit card offers more protection.  The cc company freezes the charge until their investigation is finished.  For buying on Ebay a credit card is better.


----------



## Hyacinth

Some steps to keep your Ebay account more secure and prevent your ID or password from being stolen:


Use "hard" passwords - random combinations of numbers, letters and symbols, and change them regularly

NEVER use your selling ID as part of your Ebay email address - scammers can use automated programs to pull bidders' and winners' names from auction pages, add an @ plus the most popular ISPs like AOL, Comcast, etc, and send their "Scam and Spam" emails

Never click on links in ANY email, even if it came through Ebay Messages

NEVER log in at what looks like an Ebay log-in page if the page came up when you clicked on a link in a seller's listing or "Me" page, those log-in pages are fake and designed to steal your information

Use a GOOD anti-spyware program or security suite - an antivirus program by itself doesn't give you any protection against this kind of password theft or from keyloggers

NEVER log into Ebay (or any sensitive site like your bank or credit card company) from a public computer, especially on an unknown wireless network like Internet cafes, hotel rooms, etc. Wireless networks are notoriously insecure unless set up correctly which many public places never bother to do, and public computers may have had keylogger programs or hardware installed without the owner's knowledge


----------



## ebayer

Well basically two self explanitory links:
Tips for buying on ebay

Ebay Scams

Helped me ALOT with my ebaying, just stuff that everyone should make sure to avoid


----------



## tlloveshim

Thank you for this thread!  I just had a buyer ask me to forego the signature confirmation as it is inconvenient for her to get to her PO and her mailman knows where to put her packages.  I told her no, I couldn't do as she asked and promptly found this thread which supported my decision.  *My advice is to read this thread and be informed.*  Being nice is not going to protect you from scammers.  Be firm and proactive!  Know how to use Paypal appropriately as a seller (and buyer) and what you need to do to protect yourself.  Thanks again for this thread and everyone's contributions!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I too have a separate bank acount for paypal/ebay. When I receive funds thru paypal I transfer the funds right away to the bank. Then when it gets deposited I withdrawl the $ and then ship. I only keep $2 in that account as I have heard paypal will take your funds out. So this way they cant get blood from a stone. 

I also only accept US Postal money orders but be careful they are getting copied now too. 

Also this was really important to me, it can take a money order as long as 30 days to go thru the whole system to clear. They tell you it could take 10 for out of state BUT when I had a conversation with a bank manager she said that they have to send the hard copy back to the issuer etc and even after the normal clearance time it could still come back around to bite you. You can also call the issuer and have it verified too for date and amount. 

If its an expensive item I would NOT use the Postal system as they can not track an item. UPS and Fedex know where the package is at all times. My mailman delivered a package to me with signature confirmation and he just left it in my mailbox, so they make mistakes.  I have been told by sellers  that some people at paypal will not accept Delivery Confirmation as proof of delivery, so I dont use it anymore. 

I also put my camera on the highest resolution and take loads of photos so this way if a person got an item and put a hole in it or ripped it, I have proof how it left my house. 

When shipping overseas send registered to get a signature. If I cant get tracking for paypal then I would rather keep the item and lose the sale versus getting ripped off. 

I am skeptical of sellers that use Auth instead of Authentic, I look at it as a loophole. 

I never pay from a paypal balance or a transfer, everything is on the credit card so I have some recourse. But if its expensive call your CC to verify how well your protected. Some CC companies are cracking down as to how far they will go to help you. You need paperwork.

If you havent received your item on that 44th day remember to file your paypal claim.

Its sad that we have to be schooled how NOT to get ripped off.


----------



## momof4darlings

Wow, great thread.  I obviously have lots of homework to do before I sell my pce haul...


----------



## GyrlLayney

Thank you everyone!  Anymore tips for new ebay sellers?


----------



## nycgr1

i both buy & sell on ebay. my louis vuitton catalogs are my friends.if i see something a little off i do not bid.i am always on the wbsite where i can compare in color, once again if it is off i do not bid.(or buy)
research,research,research!!

when i sell anything i have the tyvek tags with my id on them.i also take pictures or my husband take pictures of me packing the item and shipping it off.insure all items i do not care how small.


GREAT THREAD!
learn something new everyday.


----------



## mrsking2

Great ideas - I am an experienced ebay seller but I am always afraid of being scammed by a buyer. This forum is wonderful.

Where do you get the tyvek tags or other tags to mark your bag to prevent a phony return? I'm an individual, not a store so I don't have access to this stuff.



nycgr1 said:


> i both buy & sell on ebay. my louis vuitton catalogs are my friends.if i see something a little off i do not bid.i am always on the wbsite where i can compare in color, once again if it is off i do not bid.(or buy)
> research,research,research!!
> 
> when i sell anything i have the tyvek tags with my id on them.i also take pictures or my husband take pictures of me packing the item and shipping it off.insure all items i do not care how small.
> 
> 
> GREAT THREAD!
> learn something new everyday.


----------



## csssaunt

If a seller does not answer a question that you submit do not bid on the item.  If they can't be bothered to respond before the sale how will they treat you after the sale?


----------



## csssaunt

Sellers: You are responsible for getting the item to the buyer.  Even if you claim that you are not reponsible once the item has been shipped.  If you cannot afford to lose the $ amount of the product pay for insurance.


----------



## nycgr1

hi,
i ordered them from ebay id "partyman811" all colors. and the price is right.
i am not a store but still nedd to protect my self from scammers.
and they were like $10 including s/h.
hope this helps


----------



## fauxfu09

You should be clear about what sort of buyers qualify to bid. Some bidders with zero feedback just don't get it. 

If a person bids, and does not meet a certain qualification, (10+ feedback, etc) cancel the bid. It's your listing. 

If you feel uncomfortable shipping somewhere, then don't do it.


----------



## mrsking2

Thanks so much!  I (luckily) haven't been scammed yet but as a seller you can't protect yourself enough!

So glad I found this forum.



nycgr1 said:


> hi,
> i ordered them from ebay id "partyman811" all colors. and the price is right.
> i am not a store but still nedd to protect my self from scammers.
> and they were like $10 including s/h.
> hope this helps


----------



## Hummingbird

Luv2BuyBags said:


> ...
> 
> I also only accept US Postal money orders but be careful they are getting copied now too.
> 
> Also this was really important to me, it can take a money order as long as 30 days to go thru the whole system to clear. They tell you it could take 10 for out of state BUT when I had a conversation with a bank manager she said that they have to send the hard copy back to the issuer etc and even after the normal clearance time it could still come back around to bite you. You can also call the issuer and have it verified too for date and amount.


 
Do the USPS money orders take as long as 30 days to clear? If you got a copied USPS money order, would my local post office recognize that right away and not give me the money?  I would try to cash it before sending.

Thanks.  Great thread


----------



## zippy14u

nycgr1 said:


> i both buy & sell on ebay. my louis vuitton catalogs are my friends.if i see something a little off i do not bid.i am always on the wbsite where i can compare in color, once again if it is off i do not bid.(or buy)
> research,research,research!!
> 
> when i sell anything i have the tyvek tags with my id on them.i also take pictures or my husband take pictures of me packing the item and shipping it off.insure all items i do not care how small.
> 
> 
> GREAT THREAD!
> learn something new everyday.




I always ask for pictures(if not already shown), mostly of the inside of the bags. If the picture isn't clear, I ask for a better picture. If I get "any" kind of excuse that doesn't seem reasonable, I don't bid. PERIOD!!!


----------



## rbaby

lorihmatthews said:


> Always pay for items with a credit card through paypal, and do not use an existing balance that you have in your paypal account. Withdraw the amount first so your account is at zero and then pay for the item.
> 
> Wow, never realized this! Thanks for the tip


----------



## Laneige

I'm looking at Turbo Jam items and apparantly, there is some stores that mentioned items are shipped out from various places so they cannot combined shipping. Why are items out from various places? Dont they all belong to the same person? I'm really confused. Especially when I'm very new to Ebay.


----------



## chloebalenciaga

Laneige said:


> I'm looking at Turbo Jam items and apparantly, there is some stores that mentioned items are shipped out from various places so they cannot combined shipping. Why are items out from various places? Dont they all belong to the same person? I'm really confused. Especially when I'm very new to Ebay.


 
It's called drop-shipping (meaning the seller doesn't have the item(s) in hand but instead relies on the manufacturer
to post merchandise). I am adamantly opposed to the practice. Too much potential for abuse.


----------



## Laneige

if mails is lost in such case, i wonder whose problem will it be? manufacturer or the ebay party? i guess because of the big co not giving direct discount to mass consumers, it resulted in such cases. people joined the club and buy lots of items to get the discount and then sell the item on ebay. at least they are brand new i suppose. thx


----------



## maggie7

I know, no comments, but just want to say; what a fab thread for an ebay dork like me..


----------



## kuruma

This is a tip I swear by, unfortunately I don't think it's very popular, but I think it's important.

ALWAYS ask for more pictures. Always. It doesn't matter how many pictures they already have, ask for more pictures at odd angles. You see, if the seller refuses to give you all or any of the these pictures, it could mean the following:

- The item is not in good condition, or the condition described in the listing.
- The seller is using stolen pictures, and doesn't have a bag.
- The seller is selling a fake, using stolen pictures of a real bag.

So always ask for more pictures!


----------



## luxoleather

kuruma said:


> This is a tip I swear by, unfortunately I don't think it's very popular, but I think it's important.
> 
> ALWAYS ask for more pictures. Always. It doesn't matter how many pictures they already have, ask for more pictures at odd angles. You see, if the seller refuses to give you all or any of the these pictures, it could mean the following:
> 
> - The item is not in good condition, or the condition described in the listing.
> - The seller is using stolen pictures, and doesn't have a bag.
> - The seller is selling a fake, using stolen pictures of a real bag.
> 
> So always ask for more pictures!



honestly i think that is unreasonable.. i take plenty of pictures of my items (around 10-15 per item), and after that I wrap them up and package them, put tape around the box and label the box, so once the auction ends, I can ship out that same day or the following day. 

I would say that if you are unable to distinguish the condition of the item from the pictures alone and need to rely on a description, then asking for more pictures would be reasonable.

If there is no name tag in the pictures with the seller's user ID then asking for more pictures is also reasonable.

If you are unable to distinguish whether or not the item is authentic from the given pictures, then it would be reasonable to ask for more pictures.


----------



## kuruma

luxoleather said:


> honestly i think that is unreasonable.. i take plenty of pictures of my items (around 10-15 per item), and after that I wrap them up and package them, put tape around the box and label the box, so once the auction ends, I can ship out that same day or the following day.
> 
> I would say that if you are unable to distinguish the condition of the item from the pictures alone and need to rely on a description, then asking for more pictures would be reasonable.
> 
> If there is no name tag in the pictures with the seller's user ID then asking for more pictures is also reasonable.
> 
> If you are unable to distinguish whether or not the item is authentic from the given pictures, then it would be reasonable to ask for more pictures.



I know that it is a hassle for us honest sellers to take more pictures but the fact that we're posting items up on ebay means we are obliged to when they ask. I will always ask for more pictures mostly to make sure that they have the item I want. Too many listings include stolen pictures, or even stolen pictures which the seller watermarked with their id. 

I've also seen listings with millions of pictures with marks that you could not see in the lighting they used... it wasn't bad lighting, it was just slightly yellow tinged lighting. In other words, the slightly yellow stain that was on the front of the bag could not be seen in this light.

I will always suggest asking for more pictures to make sure they have the bag, to make sure the bag is in the right condition, and to make sure the seller is a communicative one who will help me out throughout the transaction. 

The main reason I ask for more pictures is to make sure they have the item though. I will never buy from a seller who doesn't provide me with more photos. It's too big of a risk with the scammers on ebay. I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## smallbag

kuruma, you're so right!! i can't agree with you more...you can never be too safe on ebay, and asking for more pictures is definitely not unreasonable! in fact, i encourage buyers to e-mail me for more pictures.


----------



## cpster

I agree with asking for more pictures. I've been watching a bag that the seller has relisted two times already. Each time I have asked for specific pictures to help me authenticate and they always respond that they will not send or take more pictures and that the bag is 100% authentic...yeah right. If they really wanted to sell the bag why not take 5 minutes to take some more pictures? Was a red flag to me, especially the second time...needless to say the bag did not sell.


----------



## Hyacinth

There's a fraud selling ring on Ebay that requires buyers to check out using their own payment service called Esecure or EsecureCheckout.com - DO NOT BUY ANY OF THEIR ITEMS OR ENTER ANY INFORMATION THROUGH THEIR LINKS OR ON THEIR SITE.

I've posted more information here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/esecure-and-esecurecheckout-fraud-215214.html


----------



## cpster

Hey all...wanted to add another tip.  I recently put up two items on ebay that got bids.  Unfortunately I forgot to verify my paypal account before the payments came through so the transactions weren't covered under Paypal's Seller protection policy.  I had to issue refunds on both and am hoping my buyers will be understanding and will send new payments through once the refunds have cleared.

Be sure you are verified before your first ebay experience as a seller to ensure you are covered!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

kuruma said:


> This is a tip I swear by, unfortunately I don't think it's very popular, but I think it's important.
> 
> ALWAYS ask for more pictures. Always. It doesn't matter how many pictures they already have, ask for more pictures at odd angles. You see, if the seller refuses to give you all or any of the these pictures, it could mean the following:
> 
> - The item is not in good condition, or the condition described in the listing.
> - The seller is using stolen pictures, and doesn't have a bag.
> - The seller is selling a fake, using stolen pictures of a real bag.
> 
> So always ask for more pictures!



i totally agree with you. i always asked for more pics when i am buying expensive items espcailly those that are fakes...Seller should post the pics of item that buyer cna use ot determine if items is real or fake... that why buyer wont ask for pics


----------



## Bizaar

Jen Loves LV said:


> Insurance is for the SELLER, not the buyer! Be on the safe side and include the cost of insurance in your shipping and handling fees, USPS can be brutal with packages.


 
Actually, the seller, unless otherwise stipulated, is not responsible for carrier 'mishaps' (items lost or damaged under transport).

It is still a good idea for a seller to require that buyers pay for insurance though, as it makes disputes a lot easier to sort out.


----------



## archygirl

Here's a good tip I found in another thread...before bidding or selling check eBay users on www.Toolhaus.org--this would have saved me much grief back in February when I purchased Gucci shoes from seller who, now that I see them on toolhaus, is less than legit (has habit of selling items that are not as described or takes REALLY long time--or never--contacts buyers)
Thanx Margaritaxmix!


----------



## DRSM

how about selling to a buyer with only 1 feedback? They joined like 2 or 3 months ago? They're international... 

I haven't really sold internationally before so am a little worried!


----------



## alice87

If you send item insured with delivery confirmation and item price is reasonable, why not, overwise try to sell it locally like craiglist?


----------



## mamegoma

Where can I find a list of trusted authentic LV sellers on eBay?  Thanks.


----------



## empress

cpster said:


> I agree with asking for more pictures. I've been watching a bag that the seller has relisted two times already. Each time I have asked for specific pictures to help me authenticate and they always respond that they will not send or take more pictures and that the bag is 100% authentic...yeah right. If they really wanted to sell the bag why not take 5 minutes to take some more pictures? Was a red flag to me, especially the second time...needless to say the bag did not sell.




while i understand why you do this, i am a seller and have frequently declined to take additional pictures. while it might not seem like a big deal to you, as a seller, i have a whole process for taking pictures in a studio and it takes much longer than 5 minutes to process new pictures. not to mention, i have other many other tasks to handle throughout the day and that would require stopping my work flow to take pictures for a buyer that may or may not purchase the item. i am not selling a handful of items, but hundreds of items at any given time so these requests and the time add up. i have 100% perfect feedback on thousands of transactions on authentic goods and i feel like my feedback speaks for itself, not to mention i have already included lots of high quality pictures in the listing with watermarks of my userID. i actually find it somewhat insulting when a buyer is adamant i take additional photos to prove authenticity when there are other factors such as a perfect feedback score and glowing feedback comments to substantiate my claims of authenticity. i suppose i may lose some sales because of this, but in the past when i have obliged, i have found that most of these requests to jump through hoops don't result in a sale, but a massive waste of time. my last straw was a buyer that had me take a series of dozens of photos in various lighting again and again over a period of a month and then came back and tried to buy for a much lower price than i was asking. incredibly frustrating considering all the time wasted that could have been saved had the buyer been upfront about wanting a lower price that i was unwilling to sell for. again, i understand why buyers want extra pictures, but i wish some buyers would give established sellers with glowing feedback on numerous high dollar transactions the benefit of the doubt. i think its very easy to tell who is a known seller of authentic goods and who is not, however, i think some of the posts in this thread do established sellers a disservice by scaring off potential buyers when the seller does not want to take additional photos. some sellers really do have just reason for not providing additional photos. just because a seller doesn't want to take additional photos does not mean the item is not authentic, nor a "red flag"....

obviously everyone has a right to make their own decisions as to what they will and will not tolerate from a seller, i just wanted to provide an alternate perspective as to why some sellers, myself included, generally will not take additional photos. 

on another note, if a buyer were to send an email and say "i absolutely want to buy this at the price you are asking and i am committed to buying and will pay immediately, however, i am having some concerns and would like an additional picture of ____ to ease my mind", i would be much more likely to spend the time taking photos to insure the sale. i would imagine most sellers decline to take additional photos because 9 times out of 10, it does not result in a sale.


----------



## sac

Hi everyone 
I have been advised by the fabulous YSL experts to ask for advice in this forum. I am new to everything purse-fetish-wise and I joined eBay so I could acquire some bags I loved. I bought a bag recently that had been verified by the YSL forum and the vendor is well regarded and good to deal with. However the bag was described as a large Patent Downtown bag on eBay and I bid on it as that. When it arrived here I discovered it was a medium! 

I have checked the codes with the YSL experts here and mine is a medium and I have been advised there _is _a large patent available (the vendor responded to my query that the largest size it was only produced in was the medium).

I had to go on holiday in South Africa the very day the bag arrived (16 days ago) and had infrequent email access so I havent been able to ask you before now.

I want to ask your expert advice as to what a fair request would be to the seller. I have read in past posts that sellers sometimes offer some sort of refund, so it may be possible to request some money back. The seller is a power seller with 100% feedback.

My feeling is that I bid as high as I did thinking I was bidding on a large Patent Downtown and that the large was more expensive than the medium. I mean at the moment I have a used bag at the price I could have got a new Medium on sale for in a store which isn't the best deal. 

Best


----------



## lovingmybags

Never ship out of the country to an unconfirmed address if you are a seller, especially when they do have a confirmed address in the States.


----------



## VeryIntoChanel

archygirl said:


> Here's a good tip I found in another thread...before bidding or selling check eBay users on www.Toolhaus.org--this would have saved me much grief back in February when I purchased Gucci shoes from seller who, now that I see them on toolhaus, is less than legit (has habit of selling items that are not as described or takes REALLY long time--or never--contacts buyers)
> Thanx Margaritaxmix!


 

This link dosent work... Has this link been removed? Does anyone know what is the updated link to check the credibility of sellers?

Thanks!


----------



## Coach Superfan

^^ The site should work (it is a GREAT one, btw!) Here it is again: http://toolhaus.org/


----------



## _so_what?

Coach Superfan said:


> ^^ The site should work (it is a GREAT one, btw!) Here it is again: http://toolhaus.org/


 
Thank you!!! This advice is priceless!


----------



## sac

Hi I'm not sure if this is right place for this post but I wanted to ask if anyone else has experienced this. Is it true that after you spend a certain amount now as a new paypal member on eBay (or maybe just with paypal) that you get issued with a special 'verification code' by paypal and you can't use your paypal registered credit cards (ie the ones you have used to buy things there before without any probs) until you have received this number from your bank, not paypal itself? This happened to me almost 2 months ago now and I haven't received the dumb number I have looked on the paypal site and it appears real (they talk about needing a code), I have called Paypal and they want me to send all my bank details to them (which I don't want to do in case it's a scam) but my bank has heard nothing about the new verification codes and think it's all a scam. 

I am in France so I don't know if it has any bearing on things. I find Paypal a real pain  it is so badly thought out and not versatile for the global age and this is just another example. Basically I haven't been able to buy _anything  _I have been watching on ebay for 2 months as it will be without paypal 'protection'!!! If anyone can tell me if it's legitimate I'd appreciate it heaps! Best


----------



## DyME_A_DOZiN

oooo great thread...very informative...i can go e-bay crazy somestimes


----------



## HandbagAngel

sac said:


> Hi I'm not sure if this is right place for this post but I wanted to ask if anyone else has experienced this. Is it true that after you spend a certain amount now as a new paypal member on eBay (or maybe just with paypal) that you get issued with a special 'verification code' by paypal and you can't use your paypal registered credit cards (ie the ones you have used to buy things there before without any probs) until you have received this number from your bank, not paypal itself? This happened to me almost 2 months ago now and I haven't received the dumb number I have looked on the paypal site and it appears real (they talk about needing a code), I have called Paypal and they want me to send all my bank details to them (which I don't want to do in case it's a scam) but my bank has heard nothing about the new verification codes and think it's all a scam.
> 
> I am in France so I don't know if it has any bearing on things. I find Paypal a real pain  it is so badly thought out and not versatile for the global age and this is just another example. Basically I haven't been able to buy _anything  _I have been watching on ebay for 2 months as it will be without paypal 'protection'!!! If anyone can tell me if it's legitimate I'd appreciate it heaps! Best


 
In order to use your credit card via PayPal (PP), you need to be verified; which means eBay will charge you $1.95 (or something like that) to your credit card.  On your credit card statement for that charge, there will be a 4-digit number listed.  As long as you enter that 4-digit code onto your PP, PP will refund you $1.95 and your PP is verified.  PP is doing so to make sure that credit card account is valid; otherwise you will not be able to use your credit card on PayPal.


----------



## sac

Thanks for the clarification Handbag angel, you ebay gurus are very helpful! I posted it as it's own seperate thread and got heaps of useful replies and have now got the info I needed from my bank in France which had never come across it before.
Best


----------



## Dulala

please advice....
should i bring the purse i bought from ebay to a department store to authenticate again, even if i had done so on TPF and many of you lovely ladies said it is fine?
and seller did not mention about return policy, does that mean i will not be able to return the item if it's fake (touch wood)??


----------



## Invisibletape

so how do you know what right amount to charge for shipping. without losing or being hated for it


----------



## kittypurse

Look and see what others are charging


----------



## sarahgoldman

Do your research, and be smart.  If you know the item could not for any reason start off at .99 don't bid on it.  Chance are high it's fake.  Read the seller's feedback as far back it will let you.  Especially if there are some marks on his record, read those in particular to get more of an idea of who you're dealing with.


----------



## Alberta Mommy

I have a bid problem that I hope someone here can help me with! I recently sold a Matt and Nat Clarice in baby blue to a buyer in Texas. It was in absolutely perfect condition when I sold it. I shipped it to her and she received it, says that it is dirty, the hoops are broken and torn on the inside!! What do I do when a buyer is absolutely non-cooperative and damages the bag when received to make it look like I sold her a used bag?? I am very upset about this! She escalated it to a claim when I told her I would absolutely NOT refund her any money until I receive the bag back from her in the condition that I mailed it to her in-which was brand new and unused. She is demanding that I pay her to ship it back to me too-what?? 

She is also saying that I sold her a 'fake' Matt and Nat handbag...are you kidding me?? They are all PVC-they do not make leather bags, I thought that was the whole point of buying this brand of bag. Here is the auction if anyone would like to see it. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110249366070&ssPageName=STRK:MESO:IT&ih=001

What can sellers do to protect themselves against 'buyer fraud'?? Help...this is crazy and I think I'm stuck dealing with a total loony...


----------



## bunnymasseuse

As a *bayer since 1998, the rules that both protect buyers and sellers have changed. Much of the recent rules have changed regarding the sake of buyers who find themselves involved in transactions with sellers who are not truthful and to protect them from that. My advice below is from my personal experiences, as well as years of being on the *bay discussion boards and other's worse-for-wear past purchases.

That said, it is beneficial to protect yourself besides the tools provided by auction sites like *bay and others. Use methods for your purchases that allow you the ability to get your $ back in the case you find that the item you purchased never arrived or arrived not as described. Be it a protected purchase company who handles internet transaction, or other, make sure you protect yourself first before you engage on any site or online auction house. There are less protection options with cashiers check, personal check or money orders, keep that in mind that even tho ease of payment does not mean ease of getting $$ back in the case of fraud.

If you choose to buy from such sites as *bay, some find it best to pay with a credit card (or even a pre-paid credit card can offer some of the same features) no matter the type of payment method/company used. Keep all documentation, pictures, and be sure of your rights extended on whatever site you used. Reacting to quickly to a situation that your item hasn't arrived yet can land you in a slippery situation that can easily be used to a sellers advantage. Please realize that not all sellers are out to rip someone off, but the hope is that as rules change that they will continue to make those type of situations harder to occur as they might previously had been.

Be clear about your rights, with *bay, you can sometimes find limits based on payment method used when needing to get money back for a transaction gone bad. Same thing can be said if you file 'item not received' might limit your choices if item is sent and then 'significantly not as described' later on, as you can only file one grievance per auction. Sometimes people have had packages arrive with delivery conf. but it's empty, or full of rocks. If you have to return something, deliv. conf. hasn't always stood up to the requirements of sites like p@ypal, but signature conf. hasn't always proved anything either (and hasn't always supported a buyers claim for return either).

And please, if you have doubts about the validity of the computers you use or that your passwords might not be that secure, then take the extra step.  For $5 you can buy a RSA type of security key to use for both your EBAY and PAYPAL accounts from Paypal themselves.  I've shown what the FOB KEY looks like as an attachment.  This key is generated every 30 sec (or so) and changes, you add it to your normal password whenever you log in to either site.  Yes it's a pain to make sure it's with you, but isn't it worth having that extra step (especially if you are worried about a keylogger getting your information?)?


----------



## Alberta Mommy

Well...now the buyer has left me negative fedback and I have NO way of retaliation with equal negative feedback. That is not fair as an honest seller, so I think it's going to get a lot harder for sellers who get duped by inexperienced/dishonest buyers. 

Sellers can no longer leave negative OR neutral feedback, even when completely justified. So if I am just a buyer on ebay, I can do whatever I want without the fear of ever receiving negative feedback, how is that fair? What if the buyer doesn't pay?? What if the buyer is being unreasonable?? Now we can do nothing and that is really sad as Ebay used to be fun...


----------



## Alberta Mommy

Wow, does anyone ever write on this thread?


----------



## harlem_cutie

I called the first four numbers on Friday after Paypal refused to refund me for a SNAD item. I finally got my money back. YAY!

Paypal contact info:

1-402-952-8691 (Thomas, PayPal Executive Dying to Receive Your Call) 
1-402-935-2238 (Tiffany Zaporowski, Strategic Risk Operations)
1-402-935-2116 (Elizabeth Morey, Supervisor, Executive Escalations)
1-402-952-8691 (Thomas, Senior Agent, Dying to Receive Your Call) 
1-402-935-2172 (Adam Braasch, Senior Agent)
1-402-952-8902 (Gabriel, Agent, Executive Escalations) 
1-402-935-2268 (Beth Beutler, Senior Agent) 
1-402-935-5146 (Leslie Byrne, Senior Agent)
1-402-935-2399 (Janyce Erikson, Senior Agent)

and there's more when you click the link.

Credit to: http://www.screw-paypal.com/paypal_contact_information.html#senior​


----------



## Alberta Mommy

What does SNAD stand for? Thanks!


----------



## joann121270

SNAD=Significantly Not As Described


----------



## SuperChica111

Alberta Mommy said:


> Wow, does anyone ever write on this thread?


 

People really don't do up-to-minute responses on this particular thread...but, if you check out the other threads in the Ebay Forum- you'll see that there are multiple topics going on, on an everyday basis...there you'll find daily responses to any & all questions or comments you may have.


----------



## Muslickz

joann121270 said:


> SNAD=Significantly Not As Described



Boy.. I have been taken on more than one sale by those  

PayPal has some definite issues  

-Mus


----------



## appleye

Do not buy from a seller that sells items only to countries outside their own


----------



## mtime88

harlem_cutie said:


> I called the first four numbers on Friday after Paypal refused to refund me for a SNAD item. I finally got my money back. YAY!
> 
> Paypal contact info:
> 
> 1-402-952-8691 (Thomas, PayPal Executive Dying to Receive Your Call)
> 1-402-935-2238 (Tiffany Zaporowski, Strategic Risk Operations)
> 1-402-935-2116 (Elizabeth Morey, Supervisor, Executive Escalations)
> 1-402-952-8691 (Thomas, Senior Agent, Dying to Receive Your Call)
> 1-402-935-2172 (Adam Braasch, Senior Agent)
> 1-402-952-8902 (Gabriel, Agent, Executive Escalations)
> 1-402-935-2268 (Beth Beutler, Senior Agent)
> 1-402-935-5146 (Leslie Byrne, Senior Agent)
> 1-402-935-2399 (Janyce Erikson, Senior Agent)
> 
> and there's more when you click the link.
> 
> Credit to: http://www.screw-paypal.com/paypal_contact_information.html#senior​



thank you so much for this list


----------



## dekadent30

great share, thanks for the link


----------



## twochubbycheeks

Question Ladies,

Would you sell to a 'bay buyer who has a few negative feedbacks as a seller?

Your opinions/suggestions will be greatly appreciated.  TIA!!!


----------



## TXGirlie

Depends on what the negatives are for.


----------



## twochubbycheeks

TXCoachGirlie said:


> Depends on what the negatives are for.


 

negative feedbacks for SNAD's.


----------



## TXGirlie

If they are only buying from you, I would sell to them anyway since it's an issue of something they sold. If they are the ones leaving the snad's I'd be sure they knew what they were getting, but from the stories Ive read it sounds like you never know if you're going to get a snad!


----------



## mkc1011

after reading all the posts by our tfp-ers...... I'm back up alittle bit as I was planning to put my collection on ebay for sell..........

I'm kinda worry about selling on ebay now since there're so much problems with selling on ebay and those dishonest buyers out there...... 

Seems like even if you do everything you can to prevent lost of $$ / merchandise, buyers always win at the end?


----------



## Swipetek

Sorry wrong thread.


----------



## crazyoverchanel

Hi,

I'm not sure if this is the right thread for my query. 

I have recently purchased a Chanel wallet (to be precise, I have paid on 25 Sept) from Ebay and paid through paypal. I have sent several email to the seller (last sent 1 hour ago & I have given the seller 24 hour to reply my email) to check on whether my item have been shipped out & to provide the tracking number. Seller never responded to my email. 

Pls advise me what I should do next if the seller still doesnt respond. I am getting very worried as this is my first time encountering such problem. 

Please help!!!


----------



## suzie444

Can someone tell if you have to pay duty fees if you purchase a purse on ebay from a seller in Japan?  My husband says he had to pay over $200.00 in duty fees on a purchase from a seller in Germany.  Any help appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## renee1253

I sold a beautiful Coach handbag that I purchased at T.J. Maxx and the buyer is trying to scam me.  She insists that I lied, changed the tag and sent her an inferior bag.  I have reported the incident to Trust & Safety and notified Paypal.  I already received my money from Paypal, but they say she has 45 days to file a claim.  The cost to buyer was almost $400.  At this point I'm not even thinking about my 100% positive feedback being affected, I'm so disillusioned with the whole experience and how evil some people are.  Anybody have some words of wisdom?  At this point it seems to be her word against mine?
Thanks


----------



## karmenzsofia

renee: Is she filing a dispute or not? Is she claiming is fake? Anyway, I believe this thread is for tips, so if you're still having a problem with this buyer, you should probably start a new thread in this forum (ebay) about your problem.


----------



## kittypurse

Nice tips


----------



## dealchaser615

Thanks for the tips. With me being new to Ebay this will come in handy


----------



## jeet020

Nice tips .... thanks for sharing.


----------



## mikejf355

My tips if they help. Check through the sellers history of previous sales. That exclusive bag that was an unwanted gift can sometime turn up to have been sold a few months ago or even multiple times, sort of gives the game away with regards to its authenticity. Always get a home address from the seller, that way you have a port of call to knock on the door at 2.00 in the morning with some "friends" or at the least an address for your lawyer. Always ask for additional photos, that way you know that the seller has the bag in their possesion and is not drop selling.
Hope this helps, regards, Mike
ps I'm after a Chloe Paddington in as new condition for my daughters Christmas present. Anyone on here selling one??


----------



## gro3602

Mike, yes it's always a good idea to make sure you get the contact info from the seller asap, especially if you are "concerned" about the transaction.  Ebay has been pulling auctions left and right.  

In regards to the Chloe, it's against tpf rules to sell here.

You might want to peruse the Chloe section, check out the authenticate this thread.

http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe-shopping/


----------



## CK_

Maybe this is wrong thread to post in, but I'll try anyways. Do any of you lady's know if this salesperson on ebay are selling authentic purses? her user on ebay: rezaedalat


http://myworld.ebay.com/rezaedalat/


----------



## TXGirlie

CK_ said:


> Maybe this is wrong thread to post in, but I'll try anyways. Do any of you lady's know if this salesperson on ebay are selling authentic purses? her user on ebay: rezaedalat


 
It looks like she has a Chanel up for sale. You need to ask this in the Chanel forum and have them authenticate the bag for you.


----------



## eshoper

wow this is usefull thank you ..<img src="http://www.topsiteinfo.com/img/a/S.jpg" />


----------



## Leeleerae

I have a question about not corresponding with potential buyers outside of ebay. Often times I get questions about my bags and people want additional photos. Is there a way to send additional photos through ebay? I always send them through a gmail account. Is there a better way to do this?


----------



## peachi521

bump

Hi everyone, quick question - I had a seller tell me that she uses a third party insurance to protect the shipment.  I don't doubt her (since insurance is for the seller's protection) but it made me think - *are there reputable alternatives to USPS shipping insurance*?  And if so, does Ebay/PayPal frown upon using a 3rd party insurer?  

TIA


----------



## BagLover7701

i'm currently torn whether to buy a speedy 30 Damier LV from ebay.ph for Php 30,000 - its used but in mint condition, bought around DEC 2007 - JAN 2008 complete with everything except that if i want the box i have to pay Php 1,000 more, as against to buying a brand new one from LV store for Php 36,500. Its just that the price is too close to each other. should i buy a new one? im scared that the one on ebay might be  scam. HELP!!!!


----------



## Ultimateshopper

BagLover7701 said:


> i'm currently torn whether to buy a speedy 30 Damier LV from ebay.ph for Php 30,000 - its used but in mint condition, bought around DEC 2007 - JAN 2008 complete with everything except that if i want the box i have to pay Php 1,000 more, as against to buying a brand new one from LV store for Php 36,500. Its just that the price is too close to each other. should i buy a new one? im scared that the one on ebay might be scam. HELP!!!!


 
I personally would not do it.


----------



## cathy1228

BagLover7701 said:


> i'm currently torn whether to buy a speedy 30 Damier LV from ebay.ph for Php 30,000 - its used but in mint condition, bought around DEC 2007 - JAN 2008 complete with everything except that if i want the box i have to pay Php 1,000 more, as against to buying a brand new one from LV store for Php 36,500. Its just that the price is too close to each other. should i buy a new one? im scared that the one on ebay might be  scam. HELP!!!!



Hi *BagLover*! From Manila? 
Anyway, about your query, I think it sucks that they're trying to sell the box too as a separate "accessory" when I think it should really come with the item. 

It might be better to get the item instead from the LV store..


----------



## labelmom5

secret shopaholic said:


> Always use a sellers mark whether it be a marker only seen by you or a tag that cannot be removed unless the buyer is keeping the bag.  This helps to aid in the whole bait and switch scams.



What is a sellers mark?  How would I add this when selling a bag.  After all of these stories I'm hearing about Ebay Scammers and Pay Pal not protecting, I'm scared to list anything.


----------



## Ellie Mae

labelmom5 said:


> What is a sellers mark?  How would I add this when selling a bag.  After all of these stories I'm hearing about Ebay Scammers and Pay Pal not protecting, I'm scared to list anything.



Security tags... do a search TPF for security tags in the ebay forum and several threads should come up.


----------



## nestegg46

Security tags are called tyvek wrist bands on *ebay and you can sign your name over the closure. I actually made a homemade one years ago when I was worried about a buyer. There is also something called "tamper proof tags" but it doesn't seem to be any better than the tyvek bands. Just be sure to sign the band.  I am thinking of selling one of my birkins, is there anything else I should be concerned about?


----------



## miss cherie

I just bought the christian louboutin pumps (I didn't pay for them yet) on ebay for the first time..
 Now I used this http://toolhaus.org/ that I saw on this forum, I found some negative comments for the seller. (which I didn't see on ebay site). These are the comments below & now I'm getting worried. Does this seem ok? Plus I registered tmy debit card to paypal account.. I need help! Thanks!! 

TRYING TO CONTACT E-SELLER... SENT (2) EMAILS.. PLEASE RESPOND...Buyer: lenyeny *Rating mutually withdrawn*


Buyer and seller mutually agreed to withdraw feedback for this item. Learn more.
thank you but it not new ...it is used.Buyer: 

*Reply* by 


Non paying bidder so shoes were never even shipped Malicous Bidder
*Rating withdrawn by eBay*
Buyer didn't respond to the Unpaid item notification for this transaction. Learn more.

isn't on time! I left my home for long.too late! I can't get it.Buyer: 

Jan-09-08 02:23

*Reply* 

Item deliv'd to JAPAN w/in 6 bus days of purchase. Never told of a date needed
understanding seller, with excellent communication; a real asset to ebay!!!

*Rating withdrawn by eBay*
Buyer didn't respond to the Unpaid item notification for this transaction. Learn more.
Beautiful shoes, though slightly damaged right foot sole.They were not new!

Beatiful dress, fast shipment! Thank you so much!!!Buyer:  

*Rating withdrawn by eBay*
Buyer didn't respond to the Unpaid item notification for this transaction. Learn more.
----Private Thank you so much for your smooth transaction. I love this beautiful dress.

*Rating withdrawn by eBay*
Buyer didn't respond to the Unpaid item notification for this transaction. Learn more.
great authentic item! Highly recommended! A+++++++++Buyer: 
No longer a registered userApr-04-07 20:09

*Rating withdrawn by eBay*
Buyer didn't respond to the Unpaid item notification for this transaction. Learn more.
beautiful shoes, however heel lifts were confirmed by Jimmy Choo as replacements

AAA+Seller Shoes are the best, Great transaction Will buy againBuyer: *Rating withdrawn by eBay*


Buyer didn't respond to the Unpaid item notification for this transaction. Learn more.
Great item and fast ship! Thanks!Buyer: ihnihnk (private) 


No longer a registered userApr-02-06 16:17

*Rating withdrawn by eBay*
Buyer didn't respond to the Unpaid item notification for this transaction. Learn more.
 Love my shoes! Love them!!!!

*Rating withdrawn by eBay*
Buyer didn't respond to the Unpaid item notification for this transaction. Learn more.
Shoes received without dustbag and did not respond to mails....Buyer: 

*Rating mutually withdrawn*
Buyer and seller mutually agreed to withdraw feedback for this item. Learn more.
Horrible transaction, Shoes wrong size for $230. Seller would not even respond.

*Reply* by golfer_golfette (Nov-14-04 16:30):


CORRECT SIZE-just didn't fit Sent MANY emails & PHONED to offer refund!!??
*Follow-up* by gwild10046 (Nov-15-04 08:45):


Largely my fault. BIG MISUNDERSTANDING, this neg feedback in process of removal
*Rating mutually withdrawn*
Buyer and seller mutually agreed to withdraw feedback for this item. Learn more.


item was not described accurately - merchandise received very niceBuyer: Item was faded and not in mint condition as stated in description.Buyer: 

*Reply* by golfer_golfette (Oct-24-02 19:30):

Buyer never contacted me to give me a chance to make it right! Just left negativ
 3Negative4Neutral11Withdrawn (0 removed by eBay)18Total


----------



## gro3602

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/

Miss Cherie, why don't you start a new thread.

More members will be able to help.

This thread is just ebay safety tips.

Also include a link to the auction.


----------



## Malinda

I'm not sure if this comment would be in this thread, but what if your item is authentic, and eBay has pulled it stating Trademark violation.  The receipt is lost and there is no serial # or card in the bag because it has been used.  And because it has been pulled, it can't even be authenticated by tpF.  I understand why eBay is doing this, but really, there is no remediation with them.  It's like talking to a brick wall, but even a brick wall eventually gives.

You can move this comment to the correct thread if needed.



shiba said:


> Just because a seller says it is authentic, doesn't mean a thing. On the flip side, just because a buyer says it is fake, doesn't mean they are telling the truth either.
> 
> Just because a seller says it has been authenticated, doesn't mean it is true. Find our where and verify. Mistakes can be made by SA, as some of our members have found out, they are not experts.
> 
> Be wary of the sellers that require a letter from the store manager denying authenticity before a return can be made. You likely won't be able to get one.
> 
> Post items in the "authenticate this" section of the particular designer thread, just to be sure.
> 
> Check prices, Ebay is not always a good deal. Watch for outrageous shipping charges or factor them into the final bid price.


----------



## Ellie Mae

Malinda.. you can still get your bag authenticated on PF, just take photos of the bag and post them in the proper AT thread.  Although Ebay may not acknowledge a PF authentication

Did you ask Ebay if you can have the bag authenticated by Carol Diva or My Poupette?


----------



## giagnm

I opened a separate account on ebay to sell some items after reading this thread.  I have never sold anything before so I will have zero feedback but I did get user verified.  I'm just a little concerned that 1.) I'm wasting my time trying to sell anything and 2.) that I could be targeted by scammers for being a newbie seller.  Your experiences and advice have definitely opened my eyes!


----------



## pakesacul

Ellie Mae said:


> Malinda.. you can still get your bag authenticated on PF, just take photos of the bag and post them in the proper AT thread.  Although Ebay may not acknowledge a PF authentication
> 
> Did you ask Ebay if you can have the bag authenticated by Carol Diva or My Poupette?



eBay seems to prefer mypoupertte for authentications.
I purchased a fake Dior and they helped.
Good luck!


----------



## cookie888

ebay is a great place to see what's out there but I have to be honest - I would NEVER buy a bag from there. It's difficult to tell what's authentic and what's fake without touching it and it's not worth the hassle!

If you really want something, you should get the authentic one from the shop. After all, wouldn't it be peace of mind to absolutely know that yours is the real thing?

The only place I've been told to buy in confidence online is net-a-porter. If you know of any others, please reply


----------



## TLE

net-a-porter is a fantastic source. Thank you.


----------



## shopsliketiger

I have had 2 scammers this year buy expensive bags and then report to Paypal that they "got empty boxes".  Thank goodness I had the post office weigh each box and record the weight so the credit card companies knew this was a scam.  Now, with any item over $1000---if I dont' know the buyer---I photograph the box being packed as well as have the post office worker record the weight for me so I can get them to provide proof that the box was shipped with the merchandise in it.

Hope this helps


----------



## Speedah

^^ I had something similar pulled on me but what do you do if it's not a chargeback but a Paypal SNAD? If this is in the wrong thread, I apologize- just looking for a little elaboration on the safety tip.


----------



## PhilipCohen

For anyone that is interested, a detailed case study of a blatant shill bidder on eBay, and a comment on eBay&#8217;s attitude thereto, at xx please don't post links to it.​


----------



## kannewguy

Check out goofbay.com for seller's history and feedback.


----------



## Concrete_kid

Hi, I'm new to selling on ebay and have found this thread very interesting.  I recently 

put a genuine Gucci bag on eBay, it was BNWOT, well used once.  I started the bid at .99, thinking this would get lots of bids and draw more interest.  Do you think this is a bad idea and may make people think it is a fake.  What do people think is a fare starting price, that won't put people off, say for a bag bought for 400?

Thanks


----------



## PhilipCohen

Unless I am mistaken eBay&#8217;s now across the board application of &#8220;hidden bidders&#8221; has anonymised all bidders and stopped such analysis by Goofbay.

If you don&#8217;t know a bidder&#8217;s unique ID how can Goofbay now work? You may be able to uniquely identify a winning bidder later on from feedback, but then shills and their principals don&#8217;t usually leave feedback, even if they accidently win.


----------



## shinymagpie

pakesacul said:


> eBay seems to prefer mypoupertte for authentications.
> I purchased a fake Dior and they helped.
> Good luck!



eBay is fine with Caroldiva.com  Carol is just fabulous to deal with and gets back to me really quickly. I totally recommend her.  Plus if she has preauthenticated an item for you, buyers can email her with the eBay item and she will reconfirm the authenticity of the item.  I do this with any bag I sell. Well worth the peace of mind. She also does formal letters for PayPal if you want to claim that an item you have received is a fake. 

I think eBay is ok where there are lots of clear photos and the seller makes it clear that they are willing to have 3rd party authentification, such as tpf, caroldiva or mypoupette


----------



## waryshopper

Really helpful thread.

Never thought about my bank account. I'm going to action this online tonight.
Thanks for sharing the experience.

Waryshopper


----------



## bag stylist

Question: I gave my bank info to a buyer who wanted to do a wire transfer said she couldn't use paypal. (this is an account only used for e-bay) she hasn't paid and now I'm nervous she can access my funds some how, is this possible?


----------



## PhilipCohen

No, not unless you gave her your pass word as well.


----------



## jasno_widze

Youngbrands said:


> Very, Very Important.
> 
> Cashier's checks (even issued from a major bank) can be forged, stolen or purchased through identity theft. If you receive one, treat it like a personal check. Call the issuing bank to confirm funds and if you have any doubt, or there are any red flags regarding the transaction, still wait 10 days for the check to clear before shipping the item.
> 
> I've been selling on Ebay for over seven years and have thousands of sales under my belt. This one got me. Fortunately, I was able to get the item recalled by the USPS minutes before it was delivered.
> 
> Anyone who needs information on how to recall an item can contact me. I'm now an expert and I had to learn really fast.


 
Please tell more on how to recall it.


----------



## jasno_widze

Concrete_kid said:


> Hi, I'm new to selling on ebay and have found this thread very interesting. I recently
> 
> put a genuine Gucci bag on eBay, it was BNWOT, well used once. I started the bid at .99, thinking this would get lots of bids and draw more interest. Do you think this is a bad idea and may make people think it is a fake. What do people think is a fare starting price, that won't put people off, say for a bag bought for 400?
> 
> Thanks


 
Not a good idea. I am beginner eBay seller too and I put an original 1960s Gucci scarf by Accornero in MINT condition on auction starting from 0.99. I got loads of observers but very few bidders. Sold for just over 10!
Yes, they did think it was fake and they were wrong. Lucky lady that risked the tener. Oh, well..you live and learn.
So please do not list your theasures from 0.99 until your feedback is higher.


----------



## membertpf

Where can I see a list of *recommended eBay sellers*?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## missbanff

membertpf said:


> Where can I see a list of *recommended eBay sellers*?
> Thanks for your help!


 
Try doing a search within the brand you are looking for.


----------



## canyongirl

I just sold a $140 pair of Tory Burch shoes.  The buyer just signed up for ebay today and has NO feedback.  They do have a confirmed address through paypal, but I am still nervous to ship the shoes.  Am I safe?

Thanks girls!!!


----------



## shinymagpie

canyongirl said:


> I just sold a $140 pair of Tory Burch shoes.  The buyer just signed up for ebay today and has NO feedback.  They do have a confirmed address through paypal, but I am still nervous to ship the shoes.  Am I safe?
> 
> Thanks girls!!!



How did it work out?


----------



## mmmsc

kannewguy said:


> Check out goofbay.com for seller's history and feedback.


You can also go to www.toolhaus.org (that is .org NOT .com) to check previous negs and neutrals (both received and given.) Ebay will now only let you see the last few months of a person's fb. With toolhaus you can get a real idea of what the person's seling/buying history is since it tells their fb from the beginning of their account. Sometimes it is staggering (the amount of neg FB's)!!! And of course on ebay you would never know...


----------



## BarbAga

I have a question for everyone,  I am not meaning to judge, just ask!!!  Is there some reason to have No refund on ebay. Just curious ..   I have been checking out a ton of purse's and I just am not sure about the ones not accepting returns. I have only been here for a couple of weeks, and couldn't find any sort of message about this.  If it has been addressed, please forward me there.   thank you for your time everyone.


----------



## Ellie Mae

BarbAga said:


> I have a question for everyone,  I am not meaning to judge, just ask!!!  Is there some reason to have No refund on ebay. Just curious ..   I have been checking out a ton of purse's and I just am not sure about the ones not accepting returns. I have only been here for a couple of weeks, and couldn't find any sort of message about this.  If it has been addressed, please forward me there.   thank you for your time everyone.



Most sellers do list "NO RETURNS/REFUND ACCEPTED" simply to deter buyers changing their minds and wanting to make returns as if the seller were a retail store.
HOWEVER, in the event that an item be SNAD (significantly not as described), PP gives no regard to a seller stating that they will not accept returns.  
So, do I think it has a purpose.. sure.  IMO..A seller should not have to accept a return just because a buyer changes their mind.  However, a seller DOES need to stand behind condition and authenticity of an item.
As a seller, I would state that in my auctions also.  But in the event of SNAD claim, it really won't matter.


----------



## shinymagpie

Ellie Mae said:


> Most sellers do list "NO RETURNS/REFUND ACCEPTED" simply to deter buyers changing their minds and wanting to make returns as if the seller were a retail store.
> HOWEVER, in the event that an item be SNAD (significantly not as described), PP gives no regard to a seller stating that they will not accept returns.
> So, do I think it has a purpose.. sure.  IMO..A seller should not have to accept a return just because a buyer changes their mind.  However, a seller DOES need to stand behind condition and authenticity of an item.
> As a seller, I would state that in my auctions also.  But in the event of SNAD claim, it really won't matter.


----------



## BarbAga

Thanks ya'll    I will just do some more research if it is something I want to bid on.


----------



## mystiach

As a buyer, I got totally burned with fake burberry shoes (if only I had known about TPF two months ago! Glaring at the picture now ... it is SO OBVIOUSLY fake :censor:... I was totally naive ), didn't know about opening a SNAD until after the 45 days had elapsed, and was so polite in waiting for a response from seller (took over a week for each response, and suddenly 30 days were gone) that I couldn't even leave negative feedback at the end of it all! Before buying you should know about all the ins and outs of Paypal, Ebay disputes and their policies...

I now always ask sellers what season an item is from and never bid on items that don't have super high quality photos that are close up with all the important details. Also, if it's second hand, they MUST have detailed pics and description of damage/wear. If they haven't bothered to do this, it's not worth the risk. I am aware that some honest sellers may not meet my exacting standards but I am totally against fake merchandise and from experience people who sell authentic usually really care about the items and therefore put much more effort into their presentation.  I actually now only buy from a saved sellers list which I have compiled from "trusted sellers" discussed on TPF! And research, research, research... even the teeniest tiniest doubt and I don't buy. And of course post on Authenticate threads here!

I'd be happy to hear more tips!


----------



## takoyoshi

I've read the whole thread and its great!
I am not a seller yet and I don't have a paypall account.
So after you receive funds to your paypall you empty it out? How do you do that to your bank account? 
What if you dont have any funds in your paypall and they buyer complains? Will ebay or paypall charge your cc?

Thanks,

Wanna b ebay seller! haha


----------



## Speedah

^^ 
You can link your bank account to your Paypal account. Some people have a special bank account ONLY for Paypal. If a dispute/claim is opened against you your account will go into the negative and you will be restricted on any activity until you restore your negative balance. I'm not sure if it's new but I saw in the updated user agreement as I was skimming through that they may go to collection agencies and report it to the credit bureaus also. 

If you do have funds in your account they will immediately go towards the disputed amount and are in "limbo" until it's resolved (either Paypal will send back if they find in your favor or refund the buyer if they find against you).


----------



## gabriellelee186

One of the most important things that you need to remember when using eBay is that you created a sign in name or a screen name for yourself.  That screen name is used so that you do not have to provide other eBay users with your real name.  Yes, if you were to make a purchase online, you would need to give the eBay seller your real name and address, but that is the only time that you should do so.  You should never give an eBay seller information about yourself, unless you have won an item from them on the eBay website.


----------



## kerosundae

secret shopaholic said:


> Always use a sellers mark whether it be a marker only seen by you or a tag that cannot be removed unless the buyer is keeping the bag.  This helps to aid in the whole bait and switch scams.



I didn't quite understand this, but it sounds like an important thing to do, can someone explain to the hard-of-learning?


----------



## takoyoshi

it sure is tough trying to sell, no1 is bidding on my items. yet people are frantically bidding on fakes =/


----------



## shinymagpie

How to almost bullet proof yourself from unpaid items....  These steps have made my selling time so much more fun.


My Ebay
My Account tab
Site Preferences
Buyer Requirements
Edit
Block Buyers without a PayPal account (eBay says 80% of NPBs have no PayPal)
Block Buyers with 2 unpaid item strikes within 12 months (You have to select these, the default is 3 within 3 months I think, which is waaaaaayyy too generous)
Block buyers with Policy Violations (4 within 6 months is the minimum setting)
Block buyers with -1 feedback score
*Bonus extra option is to block people who are winning more than X items in 10 days.* You can set the minimum feedback requirements. Don't get too carried away here or you might lose the dream multiple item buyer. The benefit here is that it stops people who are first time eBayers winning all your items in their excitement. I like new buyers, but I can't have them win all my items at once! They can always email me to ask for the restriction to be lifted if they are keen. 
Choose apply to current and future listings. (this last step is very very important.)

Note: you can also block countries if you want to. You can now select individual countries from a region.

You can then watch who is being blocked by these steps

My eBay
My account
Site Preferences
Buyer Requirements
Buyer Requirements Activity Log

I have used this to stare in amazement at the number of people with strikes who would have bid on my items. 
I have also used it to spot low feedback buyers who paid reliably and to grant them exemption from conditions. If you do find you have blocked one of your reliable new buyers, then just send them a note to explain it's not personal, just a filter and they will turn into wonderful repeat customers!

Hope this is useful. Using these steps certainly improved my quality of life!


----------



## Ellie Mae

HA!  Helpful?  That post ought to win a prize!!


----------



## shinymagpie

Ellie Mae said:


> HA!  Helpful?  That post ought to win a prize!!



Why _thank you_, Ellie Mae!


----------



## i<3bags

Erm, I was messaging a seller today about an item I bought and I didn't see the "Block email address from "username". Is that a change? Or does that only show up when you are asking about items which you are watching (before bidding)? Thanks!


----------



## shinymagpie

i<3bags said:


> Erm, I was messaging a seller today about an item I bought and I didn't see the "Block email address from "username". Is that a change? Or does that only show up when you are asking about items which you are watching (before bidding)? Thanks!



You'd use this one if you wanted to make sure that everything was done through eBay's My Messages system. I tend to do this because it means you have a clear audit trail if anything goes wrong. I tend to I find that the rare people who actively avoid using My Messages are hard to deal with. I just always send and respond through it. Personally, I am all for using systems if they are there.


----------



## i<3bags

shinymagpie said:


> You'd use this one if you wanted to make sure that everything was done through eBay's My Messages system. I tend to do this because it means you have a clear audit trail if anything goes wrong. I tend to I find that the rare people who actively avoid using My Messages are hard to deal with. I just always send and respond through it. Personally, I am all for using systems if they are there.



I totally agree. I was just wondering why the box for that option was not there today when I went to message the seller. 

(I think ebay has a cold today...with a stuffy head!)


----------



## Ellie Mae

i<3bags said:


> I totally agree. I was just wondering why the box for that option was not there today when I went to message the seller.
> *
> (I think ebay has a cold today...with a stuffy head!*)



LOL.. I think that's NORMAL!!


----------



## Speedah

^^ They've always had the "hide email address" option but I'm not sure if it's changed or not. 

I think I saw something mentioned somewhere in eBay announcements that they were going to do something with anonymous email addresses but not sure when or what that entails.


----------



## shinymagpie

I had a discussion with a great eBay consultant about how to improve star ratings. 

If you are not a seller, you won't understand why these star ratings are so important - just be aware that sellers aim for 5 stars (NOT 3 or 4) all the time because of eBay conditions. Giving a 3 or 4 to seller who's score is nearly 5, is actually not a good thing. It will drop their score rating, which is probably not what you intended - especially if you liked what you received.

So sellers, on with the details. 

One of the eBay consultant's key points was customizing the end of auction message. This is the first contact the buyer has with you. It can be the generic eBay one or you can personalise it. Doing this well cuts down on the number of messages that the buyer receives and makes life much simpler for everyone.

You get to this by

My eBay
Hover over the account Tab then go to the bottom without clicking and click on Marketing Tools
from the left, under the heading of Logos and Branding - click on "customize end of auction message"
include a personalised message which gives a field for putting in the item name and number.
Say whatever generic information you might like to about shipping and timing etc.
Close with a statement along the lines of "I aim for high quality service. If you have any problems at all with the service, please contact me before leaving feedback."
Click on box at top left of screen to include custom message in the end of item message.
Click on copy me on this email.
Save!


----------



## quality bags

can we reject Second Chance Offers?


----------



## quality bags

kannewguy said:


> Check out goofbay.com for seller's history and feedback.


 Thanks a lot .the website is helpful.


----------



## Speedah

quality bags said:


> can we reject Second Chance Offers?



When a seller sends a second chance offer you don't have to accept. There's no official "rejection" just don't respond.


----------



## shinymagpie

Personally, I like second chance offers and I often take them. I prefer not having to wait another 5 to 7 days for another auction to go around if it is something I really want. It can also mean that the original winner was a bit flaky.


----------



## Speedah

^^ I like when I get second chance offers too (and I believe Bing works with them ) but whenever I send a second chance offer, I _never_ have a bite. I don't get it.


----------



## quality bags

Hi Speedah,

Thanks for the reply,


----------



## katty

I'm learning so much from this thread!  Thank you all for the wonderful tips & how to's!


----------



## yasminteague

I purchased an item on ebay on the 8th. My bank account is linked to paypal, but not my debit card. It says that the payment should clear on the 13th. What does that mean?(new to ebay, sorry!)


----------



## Speedah

^^ As far as I know that means that it was processed as an e-check.


----------



## maria-mixalis

Hi,I am new here and i want a help..I want to mention that i am not business seller but i am more buyer that seller..But I sold a bag which i didn't use it anymore,via ebay..The buyer made an offer and i accept!After he send me for more detail questions about the bag(about authenticity)-i am upset when happen this because when a seller made an offer,should know if it is authentic or not..I told him to authenticate here and ofcourse it was authentic..Finally,the buyer made the payment but the status is *under review*..Does anyone know what this means??THANK YOU


----------



## shinymagpie

*How to spot a potential problem before you get it.*

I've been thinking about how to simplify my eBay life again. Having dealt with screening out non-paying bidders 
I decided to work out how to predict which bidders are likely to be time consuming, in advance, to try to teflon coat my auctions just a little more.

One thing I have noticed is that members who are hard to work with, have a something unusual about their eBay MyWorld page.  

It's the number of views of their page. Most people have very few views of their page ever, unless there's a reason. 

If they are a seller, they may specifically ask people to view their MyWorld page (as I do), because there is something there people could use, such as more information about the seller and their policies - I have over 1000 views of my page wooo hooo!

*Then*, there are the people who don't sell anything _but have had a lot of views_.... Why would anyone look at the page if there is nothing to see. 

I only use this page if I want to copy someone's user ID to check their bidding history or look them up on toolhouse, goofbay etc. Other than that, I'd never look at it. 

I noticed that people with high views for no reason, are usually late payers or leave false positive feedback etc or are otherwise complicated. They also have odd feedback (they leave negatives or they have lots of comments like "thanks for being so understanding" multiple times). 

So now I check out people if they ask odd questions or bid strangely. This means I can think about canceling their bids if I wanted to before they turn into the winning bidder. It is a good protective strategy. 

So, how would you do this?

Click on the member's user ID. This takes you to their eBay My World Page.  
Look at how many times their ID has been viewed. 
It counts the number of times their ID has been clicked on, but not the number of times their feedback number has been clicked on. 

Then click on their feedback as a seller and see if they have any.  

If they have had multiple views but no feedback as a seller, that means that previous sellers have had some reason to click on their ID. 

Given that there is almost no reason to do this, the fact that they have been viewed means that someone has been curious enough to do it. I only get curious when something strange happens. If a winning bidder does something odd, I like to know more about them.

Now I use this method to add potentially complicated bidders to my blocked bidder list. Since I have done this, life has become much simpler! It doesn't take long to do, and can save hours of emails to eBay later on. 

Anyone who has an eBay ME page probably will have a few views of their MyWorld site, so they are an exception to the rule. 

Would appreciate other comments, if there are any (if anyone is as obsessed by statistics and patterns as I seem to be).

If anyone has had a nightmare buyer/seller, I'd be curious to know if you see the same thing in the number of views.


----------



## Speedah

^^ That is a great idea. I try to watch my auctions very carefully for potential problem buyers. It's not fool proof (big woops on my part in a recent case) but it can definitely help. I never really thought about it but, *Shiny*, you're absolutely right that clicking to the My World page is almost the first thing that people do. Very interesting... 

I also try googling the buyer's ID to see if there's anything interesting showing up- posting on tPF or another blog, etc. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys! This is a TIPS thread, please don't ask questions or complain about buyers/sellers here.  This can be a great reference but the info gets to be hard to find.
Add your TIPS ONLY please! 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## hposnm

I shop both on ebay USA and ebay Australia. On the Australia site, it's quite easy to read all the negative feedback because you can just click on the red numbers and tadah, it consolidates all the negative feedback in 1 page. With the US site however, I have to often leaf through a gazillion pages just to find the last few negative feedback left by others. 

However, by adding a .au behind the .com on the US site, I find I am able to immediately access all the negative feedback as though it was an Australia-based site. 

It's not so much a 'safety' tip but definitely saves you time!


----------



## Speedah

^^ Good to know!

You can also use the feedback checker on Goofbay or Toolhaus to check the negs that fall off the seller's feedback after a year.


----------



## littlerock

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Hey guys! This is a TIPS thread, please don't ask questions or complain about buyers/sellers here.  This can be a great reference but the info gets to be hard to find.
> Add your TIPS ONLY please!
> 
> Thanks!!!!




^^^ This!

I'll be cleaning up this thread so that the tips can be found.. Please post your questions in the sub forum below the stickies. you can search to see if there is already a thread on your topic. If not, start a new thread


----------



## shinymagpie

*What to do when you get a bid on your item* - (if you have had experiences where a sale has fallen through this may help you become a more selective seller).  

Note: Doing this for every bid is overkill and obsessive - but if you are selling a high value item and really need the sale to be successful, then think about trying these steps to know your bidder's likely behaviour better. 

There are *3 parts*: *feedback*; *bidding activity*; and using your *buyer activity* page more effectively.

Look at the *feedback received by the buyer*. If they have stars they are also a seller using this ID. Feedback can tell you a lot, but you can use it better if you check all the tabs. So click on:


feedback as a seller - how does it look. If people like them as a seller, then they are probably a nice buyer.
feedback as a buyer -
look for any odd comments (given that sellers cannot leave anything other than positives) and then,
on the right hand side, look at the number of bid retractions in 12 months. Anything more than about 2 in twelve months is a bad sign. Anyone who bids many times on your auction and has a high number of cancellations should be added to your blocked bidder list. They are a risk.

feedback left for others.
 If you see lots of nice comments for sellers and buyers, it is a great sign.
If they have a lot of feedback as a buyer, but never leave feedback for sellers, to me, this is a bad sign. Sellers know exactly why it is important to get feedback (sellers can get fee discounts if they average a certain number of sales a year), so deliberately not leaving feedback looks ungenerous to me.
If they have feedback as a buyer, but never leave feedback except for complaining - then this is the person you want to cancel immediately.

*Bidding activity* - copy their id and check the number of auctions they have won in recent weeks. You do this by using


Advanced search (it's the word Advanced on the right of the main search box on your eBay page)
Find items by bidder
Click on the boxes for
include completed auctions
as high bidder only.

If they are bidding on lots of items + have a high cancellation rate, you really do not want them to bid on your item.

Check your *buyer activity* page.  

Home > My eBay > My Account>  Preferences > * Buyer Requirements Activity Log * 

If you have filters on your auctions (see http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...roof-yourself-unpaid-items-update-524708.html )
you may have automatically blocked some buyers. 

If you have a buyer who is not paying who has low feedback, then see if you have blocked them from another auction. If so, they may be angry and will refuse to pay because they were blocked. This happened to my husband recently. A buyer you want to deal with, will take the trouble to ask what happened and ask to be exempted. 

If a buyer contacts you and asks to have a block lifted, then follow all the steps above before agreeing to exempt them from your buyer requirements.

If you have serious doubts about your buyer, then you have the right to cancel a bid at any time for any reason. But you do have to put a reason in the field for cancellations.

Sometimes a friendly email will also be a good thing if you have a low feedback bidder who is bidding like crazy early on. I sometimes explain to these bidders that all the action happens in the last few minutes. Most of them are unaware of this and I have never had a bad reaction to a proactive email I sent to a buyer. 

I wrote these steps because I have had a few unreliable bidders in the last few months and spent some time thinking how to screen them out more effectively. So don't get frustrated, use the tools that are there to be a wiser seller. 99% of my transactions are great. 

Good luck.


----------



## nomorerack

this thread is fantastic, thank you guys for giving advices like this specially the holidays are coming and there are so many great deals and offers now on ebay,..


----------



## ailun86

Excellent thread, stuck!


----------



## shinymagpie

Do look over your bidders for bid retraction history if it is an important sale for you. I just saw one who had a history of more than 160 retractions in 12 months.


----------



## PurpleShoes

Shinymagpie, I'm sorry, but I'm not finding where to view a bidder's bid retraction history.  Maybe I'm just overlooking it.  Thanks!


----------



## shinymagpie

PurpleShoes said:


> Shinymagpie, I'm sorry, but I'm not finding where to view a bidder's bid retraction history.  Maybe I'm just overlooking it.  Thanks!



Hi. Click on their feedback score number.
Then click on feedback as a buyer. On this tab, on the right hand side you can see total bid retractions in 12 months. It is just above the feedback sentences. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jbond007

Hello 
I  sold a very fine NWT designer bag on ebay about 3 weeks ago .
First the buyer wanted me to ship the bag to an unconfirmed address in Asia . I did say no to this .
Buyer just contacted me to announce that the bag was not listed as described and had been worn and is frayed .
I know that this is not true but I am not sure what to do about this .
The bag was given to me as a gift and sat in the closet and had never been worn or even removed from the original gift box .
Please ladies if anyone can give me advice on what I should do ?
Thank you in advance for your help .


----------



## PurpleShoes

shinymagpie said:


> Hi. Click on their feedback score number.
> Then click on feedback as a buyer. On this tab, on the right hand side you can see total bid retractions in 12 months. It is just above the feedback sentences. Hope this helps.



Got it, thanks!  Great tip.


----------



## shinymagpie

Jbond007 said:


> Hello
> I  sold a very fine NWT designer bag on ebay about 3 weeks ago .
> First the buyer wanted me to ship the bag to an unconfirmed address in Asia . I did say no to this .
> Buyer just contacted me to announce that the bag was not listed as described and had been worn and is frayed .
> I know that this is not true but I am not sure what to do about this .
> The bag was given to me as a gift and sat in the closet and had never been worn or even removed from the original gift box .
> Please ladies if anyone can give me advice on what I should do ?
> Thank you in advance for your help .



Hi & welcome to the Purse Forum. 

Good news and bad news. 

As the seller you cannot ask for an item to be authenticated here, but you can use one of the services listed in this link... Some services will provide a letter of authenticity or non-authenticity for a fee.

However, your buyer can post the listing to the relevant authenticate this A B or C forum. You can find the authentication forums here.

It is also worth using the customer service link in eBay to see what your responsibilities are as a seller in a situation like this. Sellers are responsible for ensuring that their items are authentic before listing. Buyers are entitled to buy authentic items. When there is a difference of opinion, use the eBay resolution center.

There are many threads here in the eBay forum with member's experiences as buyers and sellers. Please search in the eBay forum.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Please be aware if you accept Cashier Checks; the buyer can put a "Stop Payment" on it.... Cashier Checks have a # just like your checks that you carry....that is how a Financial Ins. can  "Stop Payment" on it....

FYI.... I work at a Credut Union.......


----------



## oceaneyork1508

*we're English only on tPF.*


----------



## marie-lou

*we're English only on tPF.*


----------



## littlerock

ONLY ENGLISH IS ALLOWED PER TPF RULES.. Sorry guys..


----------



## babyoht

very excellent theory !


----------



## babyoht

thank you for the details, really helped =)


----------



## danorie

No transactions outside Ebay.


----------



## ninicowcow

thank for the information


----------



## malaysianmist

Fred&Ginger said:


> Another tip.
> 
> Possession of a receipt does not prove authenticity.  Receipts can be purchased easily on line.


that's a great tip!! I never knew..

i've seen so many, that claim to have the receipt..

recently, I've even seen someone have "photoshopped" the receipt, 

it had same shop, same date, same time, same sales associate, and even the last 4 digits of the credit card, and to my surprise, even the receipt number, haha

so i reported to ebay australia..


----------



## noorelnoor

Hyacinth said:


> Don't depend on feedback numbers, instead analyze the actual feedback comments. Feedback under 99 percent for an established seller can indicate a potential problem. Always check a seller's feedback at
> http://toolhaus.org/
> Copy and paste the seller's ID in the first box under Negative and Neutral Feedback.
> 
> Be wary of sellers with Private feedback and Private listings. Sometimes there might be a valid reason, but some shady sellers use these to hide complaints from buyers.
> 
> Someone who sells nothing but fakes can still have 100 percent positive feedback. Always ask for authentication in the appropriate Forum here _before_ you bid.
> 
> Remember the *Rules To Bid By:*
> Sellers can LIE
> Photos can be STOLEN
> Feedback can be FAKED
> If something looks too good to be true - IT IS
> ...and most importantly
> Ebay is not here to protect you, they're here to MAKE MONEY



great tips..thanx alot


----------



## noorelnoor

hello everybody...thanks alot for your help...i just knew about u PFer today..hope i knew about u a month ago 
i've joined ebay in less than a moth..and i've order 3 bags and a bear of shoes
i need your opinion about what i've order ..and want to know if i  made a big fool of myself ..



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200597865174&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230605199213&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...047&var=560019015667&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120675148059&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

so do u think i got punk'd?
plz don't be harsh on me

p.s i assumed that all goods in ebay are authentic ..silly hah!

thanks


----------



## love_MarcJacobs

I'm fairly new to ebay, what's a marker?



secret shopaholic said:


> Always use a sellers mark whether it be a marker only seen by you or a tag that cannot be removed unless the buyer is keeping the bag. This helps to aid in the whole bait and switch scams.


----------



## love_MarcJacobs

I just did A great transaction outside of Ebay. It was only $70 though so wasn't risking much and I guess I got lucky but it turned out much better than a recent transaction via ebay which they have been very unhelpful to resolve!



danorie said:


> No transactions outside Ebay.


----------



## Dwilliams221

I put alot of stuff on eBay and some of it I don't have prof of purchase but the members claim my items are fake! But I know for sure that they are not because I buy my things strictly from the malls. How do I list the stuff to assure they are real?


----------



## jennyx0

I've never used Ebay before...(well that's a lie, I used it about 8 years ago and I paid but never received my item OR got my money back -_-) but I'm reading different things on these threads. Is it the buyer's responsibility to buy the insurance or the seller's? I always thought it was the seller's but I've been reading a LOT of listings say it is not their responsibility after it's shipped and will not give a refund or exchange if it's lost. They also put that if you're going to bid on one of their items then you are accepting the terms...


----------



## Hessefan

What helpful tips there are in this thread! I was wondering how I find out if a bidder has may NPB's against them? She bought an item via Best Offer, but hasn't paid. Through this thread I found out how to check her cancelled bid score and her recent activity, but is there a way to see if she regularly buys but doesn't pay? She is a seller also and has a few things listed, so know she is online.


----------



## theBrownBag

malaysianmist said:


> that's a great tip!! I never knew..
> 
> i've seen so many, that claim to have the receipt..
> 
> recently, I've even seen someone have "photoshopped" the receipt,
> 
> it had same shop, same date, same time, same sales associate, and even the last 4 digits of the credit card, and to my surprise, even the receipt number, haha
> 
> so i reported to ebay australia..


good to know!


----------



## theBrownBag

jennyx0 said:


> I've never used Ebay before...(well that's a lie, I used it about 8 years ago and I paid but never received my item OR got my money back -_-) but I'm reading different things on these threads. Is it the buyer's responsibility to buy the insurance or the seller's? I always thought it was the seller's but I've been reading a LOT of listings say it is not their responsibility after it's shipped and will not give a refund or exchange if it's lost. They also put that if you're going to bid on one of their items then you are accepting the terms...


I have always left it up to the buyer if they want delivery confirm, insurance, etc.


----------



## PalmTreeGal

Hessefan said:


> What helpful tips there are in this thread! I was wondering how I find out if a bidder has may NPB's against them? She bought an item via Best Offer, but hasn't paid. Through this thread I found out how to check her cancelled bid score and her recent activity, but is there a way to see if she regularly buys but doesn't pay? She is a seller also and has a few things listed, so know she is online.



I need to know this too, I have a 0 feedback buyer who has been bidding up a storm for the last month.


----------



## Kanyapat

Don't buy any item from China, esp, brandname items. 99% are replica with good quality and hard to tell by photos. Check the link below is example;

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*

Some people just bought item from them and resell on ebay.


----------



## MarneeB

theBrownBag said:


> I have always left it up to the buyer if they want delivery confirm, insurance, etc.


 

It's the seller's responsibility to add delivery confirmation and insurance. Sellers can add the extra expense into the price, but can't tell the buyer it's up to them to pay more.


----------



## shinymagpie

Kanyapat said:


> Don't buy any item from China, esp, brandname items. 99% are replica with good quality and hard to tell by photos. Check the link below is example;
> 
> www.trxxxxxxxxxxxxxal.com  note I am not linking to a fake site
> www.wxxxxxxxxxxcs.com
> 
> Some people just bought item from them and resell on ebay.



I don't think you can totally generalize. Some are clearly replica sites, but this is *not fair to some genuine sellers* who are selling on eBay for example and have substantial feedback to back them up. 

Before bidding on any items being sold on eBay (from anywhere in the world), check with the relevant authenticate this [insert name here] thread, and you should take the regular precautions of reading the feedback closely before bidding.

We live on a big international planet, so let's help eachother to understand how to buy safely in a tolerant way.


----------



## ang3lina33

Hey guys...would you guys buy a 4k+ bag from a bonanza seller with no feedback at all whatsoever? Also, it would be an international transaction. Would it be too risky or am I fully protected with Paypal? Please advise...thank you!


----------



## mickymonie

wow!
thank for all information!


----------



## GhstDreamer

If a buyer posts that she/he has never purchased an item that expensive before, trust your instincts that there will probably be buyer's remorse.


----------



## ceya

ang3lina33 said:


> Hey guys...would you guys buy a 4k+ bag from a bonanza seller with no feedback at all whatsoever? Also, it would be an international transaction. Would it be too risky or am I fully protected with Paypal? Please advise...thank you!


some sellers hate ebay's fees, therefore they list on bonanza.

Paypal protects buyers.  However, I think it is unfair rule for sellers in case buyer uses as abuse to scam especially high end stuffs.

get the seller's contact phone number.  That way you may know who is dealing with.


----------



## poptarts

ang3lina33 said:


> Hey guys...would you guys buy a 4k+ bag from a bonanza seller with no feedback at all whatsoever? Also, it would be an international transaction. Would it be too risky or am I fully protected with Paypal? Please advise...thank you!



The seller could very well be a legitimate seller with authentic goods, but there's also a chance she/he isn't. Zero feedback means there's no way of knowing. I personally wouldn't take the chance for something that expensive, especially with an international sale.


----------



## mina88124

I just update 4 bags on eBay. this is really useful~ Thx!


----------



## mamoonkay

Fred&Ginger said:


> My tip:
> 
> Only pay for expensive purchases through paypal on your credit card.  And then if there are any problems (i.e. its a fake), that can't be rectified by paypal, you can go to your cc company for a chargeback.



I like it. Thanks for the Tip.


----------



## yirayira

prevent scamming is to double check before buying


----------



## tkatz

Yes. Feedback could be helpful but read them closely esp the negative once. I saw a seller with 98 or 99% but her negative feedback showed he/she was selling knock off bag.


----------



## shinymagpie

tkatz said:


> Yes. Feedback could be helpful but read them closely esp the negative once. I saw a seller with 98 or 99% but her negative feedback showed he/she was selling knock off bag.



Read the feedback of the people who left the negatives very carefully, as well as the feedback of the seller. Sometimes buyers get it wrong, sometimes they get it right.


----------



## hugandkiss

shinymagpie said:
			
		

> Read the feedback of the people who left the negatives very carefully, as well as the feedback of the seller. Sometimes buyers get it wrong, sometimes they get it right.



This is so true. I just got my first neg from buyer accusing me of selling fakes when the bags were totally real. I would hope my new potential buyers wouldn't just read the neg and move on but actually click the item link look at the listing in question and see for themselves, or ask me questions, heck ask the neg feedback leaver questions too! The customer is not always right. So frustrating to be called a fraud when your not.


----------



## clashbags

I have sort of interesting situation I wanted to get TPF feedback expertise on. I currently have a Birkin bag for sale on EBay with the sale ending on Friday. It is a regular sale with no "Buy It Now" option. Someone has asked me to switch the sale to "Buy It Now" so they can buy it immediately and have me send it FedEx next day (by Friday). That was the shipping option anyway, but what is your feeling about this request? You are the experts so any feedback would be HUGELY appreciated.


----------



## BeenBurned

clashbags said:


> I have sort of interesting situation I wanted to get TPF feedback expertise on. I currently have a Birkin bag for sale on EBay with the sale ending on Friday. It is a regular sale with no "Buy It Now" option. Someone has asked me to switch the sale to "Buy It Now" so they can buy it immediately and have me send it FedEx next day (by Friday). That was the shipping option anyway, but what is your feeling about this request? You are the experts so any feedback would be HUGELY appreciated.


Hmm. I thought I answered this question somewhere else. (Did you post it in more than one place?)

Please wait for other opinions, but IMO, this smells like a scam.


----------



## cone2010

this is so helpful.thanks everyone


----------



## xnn

upswife said:


> *For Sellers:*
> 1.  If you accept Money Orders, only accept USPS Money Orders.  I take the MO to the Post Office, cash it, and then ship the package once I have cash in hand.  I wouldn't accept any other kind of Money Order.
> 
> 2.  Recently learned from Allison, if you are having your handbag listings limited per week, list through Auctiva and you can get around the listing limit.
> 
> *For Buyers:*
> Check your eBay Messages for any Second Chance Offers.  Do NOT click on emails forwarded to your regular email.  Make sure the SCO is truly from the person who was running the auction.
> 
> *For All:*
> Don't click on any links sent to your personal email from eBay or eBay Members.  All of those should also be in your eBay Message box.  This is how many people get their account scammed.  If you receive an email where someone is trying to make it look like eBay sent it, but they really didn't, forward the email with long headers showing to spoof@eBay.com.


VERY helpful! This is included in my note, thanks a lot!


----------



## xnn

So much to learn, thank you for sharing!


----------



## xnn

great tip, thanks a lot!


----------



## MandyLeigh

I'm going to add one which just happened to me. 

If you take photos to show Ebay or the seller issues you have with an item you purchased, watermark them!. I just had a seller send me the most disgusting, smelly, torn up mess of a bag that she claimed was "excellent" "used only a few times" and took tricky photos. We took 18 photos of all of the issues and sent them to her to politely explain why we are having an issue and went through Ebay to get it. She took MY photos and used them to put the bag back up on Ebay, changed her description and made money off of it. When I left feedback stating this she told people to beware of ME. 

When I contacted Ebay he told me to watermark all photos even those sent to Ebay. They understand this. And never be afraid of leaving bag feedback. I was an idiot and left neutral becuase I got a refund through Ebay and I hate to give anyone a bad feedback. I should have done so, she deserved. Ebay will remove retaliatory feedback.


----------



## bellagiacomo

Great advice!!


----------



## camomile89

hi. 

have a question that perhaps theres a paypal expert here who can help me with. if i buy a balenciaga bag from a local listing in france (off ebay transaction) in which the seller has sent me a paypal invoice for the amount (and i pay through the seller's invoice - the seller is also located in europe with a european paypal account just like mine). My questions is am i covered under the paypal buyer protection when i pay off ebay and through the seller's invoice with an EU paypal account? i hope i did make it sound too complicated. English is not my first language  

please any help will be truly appreciated. thank you very much in advance


----------



## lynnsu

wow ! Flemish Giant ? georgeous !!


----------



## lynnsu

to fauxfu09 ,( WOW ! Flemish Giant ? georgeous !!) thank you for the safty tip. Iam learning and theese tips from everyone here are more valuble than GOLD !


----------



## SashaScarpe

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## merekat703

clashbags said:


> I have sort of interesting situation I wanted to get TPF feedback expertise on. I currently have a Birkin bag for sale on EBay with the sale ending on Friday. It is a regular sale with no "Buy It Now" option. Someone has asked me to switch the sale to "Buy It Now" so they can buy it immediately and have me send it FedEx next day (by Friday). That was the shipping option anyway, but what is your feeling about this request? You are the experts so any feedback would be HUGELY appreciated.



SCAM! Do not do it! I just spend a Hell of a time with a situation very similar, turned out to be a scammer who used the item for a party and than filed a claim to return it for a refund!


----------



## merekat703

I have just learned from a eBay customer service rep that if you state in your listing "No Refunds/returns" but miss checking the box in the listing where it says returns not accepted a buyer can file a SNAD case against you, regardless of the item or description.


----------



## iheartbags012

great post!


----------



## joycetoby

The best way to avoid such scams is to avoid ebay at all costs, well over 95% of the bags listed are fakes, and to make it wortse ebay do not remove the listings when reported, my guess is due to the revenue the sellers make ebay on listing fees and final value fees, paypal are just as bad they held my funds for 6 months when i was the victim of fraud They get away with it time and time again it makes my blood boil


----------



## tedtalk

I new to ebay. it is so lucky to come across this forum before biding a bag..


----------



## mashedpotato

Look over the feedback carefully!
or how many he has positive!
it indicate the seller! haha


----------



## cha9112

shinymagpie said:


> *What to do when you get a bid on your item* - (if you have had experiences where a sale has fallen through this may help you become a more selective seller).
> 
> Note: Doing this for every bid is overkill and obsessive - but if you are selling a high value item and really need the sale to be successful, then think about trying these steps to know your bidder's likely behaviour better.
> 
> There are *3 parts*: *feedback*; *bidding activity*; and using your *buyer activity* page more effectively.
> 
> Look at the *feedback received by the buyer*. If they have stars they are also a seller using this ID. Feedback can tell you a lot, but you can use it better if you check all the tabs. So click on:
> 
> 
> feedback as a seller - how does it look. If people like them as a seller, then they are probably a nice buyer.
> feedback as a buyer -
> look for any odd comments (given that sellers cannot leave anything other than positives) and then,
> on the right hand side, look at the number of bid retractions in 12 months. Anything more than about 2 in twelve months is a bad sign. Anyone who bids many times on your auction and has a high number of cancellations should be added to your blocked bidder list. They are a risk.
> 
> feedback left for others.
> If you see lots of nice comments for sellers and buyers, it is a great sign.
> If they have a lot of feedback as a buyer, but never leave feedback for sellers, to me, this is a bad sign. Sellers know exactly why it is important to get feedback (sellers can get fee discounts if they average a certain number of sales a year), so deliberately not leaving feedback looks ungenerous to me.
> If they have feedback as a buyer, but never leave feedback except for complaining - then this is the person you want to cancel immediately.
> 
> *Bidding activity* - copy their id and check the number of auctions they have won in recent weeks. You do this by using
> 
> 
> Advanced search (it's the word Advanced on the right of the main search box on your eBay page)
> Find items by bidder
> Click on the boxes for
> include completed auctions
> as high bidder only.
> 
> If they are bidding on lots of items + have a high cancellation rate, you really do not want them to bid on your item.
> 
> Check your *buyer activity* page.
> 
> Home > My eBay > My Account>  Preferences > * Buyer Requirements Activity Log *
> 
> If you have filters on your auctions (see http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...roof-yourself-unpaid-items-update-524708.html )
> you may have automatically blocked some buyers.
> 
> If you have a buyer who is not paying who has low feedback, then see if you have blocked them from another auction. If so, they may be angry and will refuse to pay because they were blocked. This happened to my husband recently. A buyer you want to deal with, will take the trouble to ask what happened and ask to be exempted.
> 
> If a buyer contacts you and asks to have a block lifted, then follow all the steps above before agreeing to exempt them from your buyer requirements.
> 
> If you have serious doubts about your buyer, then you have the right to cancel a bid at any time for any reason. But you do have to put a reason in the field for cancellations.
> 
> Sometimes a friendly email will also be a good thing if you have a low feedback bidder who is bidding like crazy early on. I sometimes explain to these bidders that all the action happens in the last few minutes. Most of them are unaware of this and I have never had a bad reaction to a proactive email I sent to a buyer.
> 
> I wrote these steps because I have had a few unreliable bidders in the last few months and spent some time thinking how to screen them out more effectively. So don't get frustrated, use the tools that are there to be a wiser seller. 99% of my transactions are great.
> 
> Good luck.



Great tips... again! Thanks so much for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## flower71

such a helpful thread, thank you


----------



## shinymagpie

joycetoby said:


> The best way to avoid such scams is to avoid ebay at all costs, well over 95% of the bags listed are fakes, and to make it wortse ebay do not remove the listings when reported, my guess is due to the revenue the sellers make ebay on listing fees and final value fees, paypal are just as bad they held my funds for 6 months when i was the victim of fraud They get away with it time and time again it makes my blood boil



joyctoby, frightening off people from all online transactions, is not productive in an increasingly online world. You will miss out on opportunities - your comments could cost other people opportunities and worse, affect the income of a person just like you. Your best option is to be a super informed consumer.
 While I am sorry for you that your fraud case, your comments are offensive to me as someone who does sell authentic items on eBay. I don't know how much experience you have in buying or owning designer items. The best defense for any buyer on eBay is to research, and to pre-authenticate items BEFORE purchase. 

I have been in the situation of having THE MOTHER of a (20 something) new eBayer, email me to say that the small 30 year old vintage Chanel bag her daughter bought, was a fake - she said "she didn't know about Chanel, but she knew what she liked." To make it worse, the daughter got advice from a person (read total _dolt_) who wrote an "expert" review of all Chanel bags, based on owning 1 and comparing them.  This is one of many interesting experiences I have had, with people who jumped and bid first, then asked questions. 

As a vintage bag collector, everyday, I go through the process of finding something new that I have never seen before. Sometimes I think - "I've never seen this feature before "... But with enough research and the odd trip to Chanel, Louis Vuitton or whichever brand, for some minor repairs, I have acquired many interesting and rare bags.  

Any "expert site" that says "all Chanel bags must have a pocket" etc... should be treated with caution. All Chanel bags must be leather and lined with leather... wrong!!!! All Chanel's have zippers saying Chanel... Wrong... Chanel's never have twin rows of stitching... Wrong.   I have tried to write a summary of all the variations that I have observed of Chanel alone. I gave up after about 9 pages because it was not detailed enough. 

If anyone is contemplating buying any designer item, just authenticate it first. Nothing is more frustrating for both parties, than spending time and effort on a pointless Significantly Not As Described (SNAD) case, when an item is authentic. People who use the SNAD system to try to force returns based on a change of mind, should be aware that eBay does not always side with the buyer. In _all_ cases I have dealt with on authenticity, eBay have sided with me because I have had solid evidence.

Yes, eBay doesn't always pull the fakes when they should, but neither should they pull an authentic bag which is unusual, or an authentic bag which the reporter is just not familiar with.

Authenticators are there to help you. You can find the details of private authenticators on the top of the eBay forum, or use the authenticate this (XYZ) pages in each forum.


----------



## shinymagpie

mashedpotato said:


> Look over the feedback carefully!
> or how many he has positive!
> it indicate the seller! haha



Also look at any negatives or neutrals that have been left. Then look at the feedback of the people who left those negatives and neutrals. Some people seem to have a hobby of leaving negatives and neutrals when they'd be better off finding a different way to relieve their stress!


----------



## michelledh18

I'm trying to buy my first luxury item on Ebay and this advice has made me think twice and act more cautiously.


----------



## julieinmi

This is all excellent info - thank you!


----------



## juneping

can someone tell me where to purchase those tag to attached to your item in case the buyer might claim there's problem and return a fake item back to me??
thanks!!


----------



## GBS10

Youngbrands said:


> Very, Very Important.
> 
> Cashier's checks (even issued from a major bank) can be forged, stolen or purchased through identity theft. If you receive one, treat it like a personal check. Call the issuing bank to confirm funds and if you have any doubt, or there are any red flags regarding the transaction, still wait 10 days for the check to clear before shipping the item.
> 
> I've been selling on Ebay for over seven years and have thousands of sales under my belt. This one got me. Fortunately, I was able to get the item recalled by the USPS minutes before it was delivered.
> 
> Anyone who needs information on how to recall an item can contact me. I'm now an expert and I had to learn really fast.



How do you recall an item?


----------



## nuts2catering

fauxfu09 said:


> you should be clear about what sort of buyers qualify to bid. Some bidders with zero feedback just don't get it.
> 
> If a person bids, and does not meet a certain qualification, (10+ feedback, etc) cancel the bid. It's your listing.
> 
> If you feel uncomfortable shipping somewhere, then don't do it.


amen to the 'at least 10 transactions'. Having been a buyer on ebay since 2006, i've always prided myself on being aware of the marketplace. Right now, the biggest trouble zone is 'virgin' ebayers jumping all over chanel bag auctions. I've actually emailed some of the sellers to stop letting this happen. I've even been told by very successful sellers; they're afraid to enforce the cancellation policy because they're 'paranoid' that buyers or ebay would get mad. Perhaps, we should all join together and send a petition to ebay to do a blanket crackdown! This may sound hardcore but the first 2 things i bought on the bay were fake j brands. They came from 2 100%ers with thousands of transactions quel ironie, they had both bought from the same fake distributor! (who had stupidly put plastic size strips down each leg!!!) i suppose this might best be described as 'buyer and seller beware'!


----------



## taltradan

I am brand new to tPF. I wanted to thank all the members who have posted about their experiences on ebay. I am going to try my hand at selling used handbags and am learning about what to do/not to do. Thanks again.

taltradan


----------



## creategreathair

Check the feedback of the person you are buying from.  Read the negative comments if there are any!  This will tell you a lot about the seller.


----------



## shinymagpie

creategreathair said:


> Check the feedback of the person you are buying from.  Read the negative comments if there are any!  This will tell you a lot about the seller.



Read the comments left by, and for the people who leave negatives. Some of them get it wrong, which is just as awful as buying a fake. Some inexperienced buyers leave negatives because they have simply not seen the vast array of items made over decades by various designers.


----------



## stanfield

I haven't sold on eBay yet but to protect myself I opened a new savings account with a different bank.  Going to use it specifically for eBay and Paypal.


----------



## GBS10

As a seller is there a certain amount of time you should wait before shipping the handbag, I wanted to try selling my first bag on Bonanza

One more question:  Is there any reason why I should not include international shipping on Bonanza?


----------



## GBS10

GBS10 said:


> As a seller is there a certain amount of time you should wait before shipping the handbag, I wanted to try selling my first bag on Bonanza
> 
> One more question:  Is there any reason why I should not include international shipping on Bonanza?




Any reason I should not ship to Singapore?  Is there a special way to ship international shipments to make sure I am covered?


----------



## Marnie4220

What does one have to do to get eBay to remove counterfeits from their site.  I went to them with 3 Chanel listings.  They sent me a condescending email full of platitudes as in, 'thank you for your advice, we r making eBay a fun, secure, trustworthy marketplace........'
Then did nothing, the auctions go thru.  Part of the spiel is they will take appropriate action etc etc but due to their privacy policy what action would not be divulged.  
$Any advice on how the system works?


----------



## Speedah

GBS10 said:


> As a seller is there a certain amount of time you should wait before shipping the handbag, I wanted to try selling my first bag on Bonanza
> 
> One more question:  Is there any reason why I should not include international shipping on Bonanza?





GBS10 said:


> Any reason I should not ship to Singapore?  Is there a special way to ship international shipments to make sure I am covered?



It depends on the types of items and the values that you're selling. I think I've shipped to Singapore once and had no problems at all. Others may disagree with me but I will not ship exotics (python, croc, etc.) internationally because I've heard horror stories about them getting seized in customs. Before shipping, I always check the customs restrictions list also: http://pe.usps.com/text/imm/ab_toc.htm

So, if you're selling items that are $250 and more, you are required to show a signature upon delivery. Personally, I have had a lot of inconsistency with being able to show a signature even with USPS Express and Return Receipt. I can show that an item is delivered but when it comes to Paypal, they want to see the signature. And getting the signature is completely up to the international delivery service. Because of this, I've pretty much stopped shipping high value items internationally- I just can't take the risk.

However, if you're selling items below $250, then USPS Express is the best way to ship. It's expensive but it's fast and reliable...but it really just depends what you're selling. There's no reason to send a $10 t-shirt Express- Priority or First class International should be fine as long as you can verify delivery.


----------



## Speedah

Marnie4220 said:


> What does one have to do to get eBay to remove counterfeits from their site.  I went to them with 3 Chanel listings.  They sent me a condescending email full of platitudes as in, 'thank you for your advice, we r making eBay a fun, secure, trustworthy marketplace........'
> Then did nothing, the auctions go thru.  Part of the spiel is they will take appropriate action etc etc but due to their privacy policy what action would not be divulged.
> $Any advice on how the system works?



The flagging system relies on multiple reports, I believe. Check out this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/reporting-ebay-fakes-three-ways-yay-154694.html


----------



## GBS10

Speedah said:


> It depends on the types of items and the values that you're selling. I think I've shipped to Singapore once and had no problems at all. Others may disagree with me but I will not ship exotics (python, croc, etc.) internationally because I've heard horror stories about them getting seized in customs. Before shipping, I always check the customs restrictions list also: http://pe.usps.com/text/imm/ab_toc.htm
> 
> So, if you're selling items that are $250 and more, you are required to show a signature upon delivery. Personally, I have had a lot of inconsistency with being able to show a signature even with USPS Express and Return Receipt. I can show that an item is delivered but when it comes to Paypal, they want to see the signature. And getting the signature is completely up to the international delivery service. Because of this, I've pretty much stopped shipping high value items internationally- I just can't take the risk.
> 
> However, if you're selling items below $250, then USPS Express is the best way to ship. It's expensive but it's fast and reliable...but it really just depends what you're selling. There's no reason to send a $10 t-shirt Express- Priority or First class International should be fine as long as you can verify delivery.



Thank you


----------



## Llisa

Comments is important. I always choose the more comments product and read the comment, both positive and negatives. It will tell you much information about the product and the store.


----------



## dongkunjunki

I really don't trust Ebay much :\ last time i bought domo for $30 and it came out it's only 10cm big lol


----------



## aprillsrin

Hello,

I'm buying from seller who has one feedback.  It's risky but do you guys think it will be ok with buyer protection?  Worst case scenarios, should the seller be a scammer (knock on woods), send me a empty box or something, paying with PayPal should be the safest way right?  

Thank you,


----------



## Speedah

aprillsrin said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm buying from seller who has one feedback.  It's risky but do you guys think it will be ok with buyer protection?  Worst case scenarios, should the seller be a scammer (knock on woods), send me a empty box or something, paying with PayPal should be the safest way right?
> 
> Thank you,



Lately I've had a handful of EXCELLENT transactions with zero or very, very low feedback sellers so I'm definitely not as reluctant to purchase from them anymore (within reason though). So as long as you pay through eBay checkout and with Paypal, you should be covered with eBay Buyer Protection.


----------



## 6arabians

I Need Advice Please!  

I have a few pair of high end designer shoes to sell on Ebay (Christian Louboutin, Jimmy Choo, Gucci, etc.).  What kind of Security/Tamper tag should I use and Where and/or How should I attach it?  I don't want to damage or leave glue residue on these high end shoes.  Thanks in advance for all help!  Debbi


----------



## katethebookworm

Hi there! Not sure where I should post it, but I can't start my own thread yet. Several months ago I returned a package to the seller, he refunded me, which I learned from automatic email, but I didn't receive money on my card. As I had experience with refunds before (that was just small partial refunds for the difference in shipping cost though), I didn't care much about it - I knew it can take some time for my bank to process the payment, up to a month sometimes. I was away on a long vacation when I received this email from PayPal: "Dear K,On Jun 28, 2012, seller X sent you a payment for $$$$ USD.The money has been returned to seller X's account.This payment was returned because:You didn't sign up for a PayPal account or didn't complete the registration process.Contact seller X(hisemail@gmail.com) to agree on an alternate payment method.For more information, log in to PayPal account, look for this transaction, and click Canceled to see details. Sincerely,PayPal". I felt so frustrated. Still pretty new to ebay, so I didn't know I had to confirm the payment, thought I will receive it without any problems... SO stupid of me!!! Politely explaned it to the seller - once, twice etc. Wrote him like 5 emailes both through eBay and usual mail - no response, nothing. I's been more than a month now. Seems like I can forget about receiving my money, right? The worst part about it is that I can neither leave him a neg nor report to eBay since it's been too long and seller has deleted that listing. I know it was my fault, but does it mean that I deserve to be scammed?


----------



## sleeping

Anyone knows the ebay seller-icyunvangela? She is selling brand new LVs, I don't know why a person will buy brand new purses and put on ebay to sell for less, she has listed
two brand new artsy bags and stating she can buy LV bags without tax for you to help you save money. I just feel it is too good to be true.


----------



## Llisa

aprillsrin said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm buying from seller who has one feedback.  It's risky but do you guys think it will be ok with buyer protection?  Worst case scenarios, should the seller be a scammer (knock on woods), send me a empty box or something, paying with PayPal should be the safest way right?
> 
> Thank you,


I think you can buy it if you really love the product. But if other sellers with high reputation has this product, you should choose others first. Paypal is a fast and safer way, be remember that you only can make a dispute if the buy is a scammer in 45 days. So if you receive an empty box or the goods not good as describe, or you hadn't receive your order over one month days, you can make a dispute and hold you benefits .


----------



## Annenananini

Just purchased a Louis Vuitton handbag that the seller posted "New without tags". I received a used bag. I contacted the seller but she said the bag wasn't used. What should I do?


----------



## POODLGRL

Annenananini said:


> Just purchased a Louis Vuitton handbag that the seller posted "New without tags". I received a used bag. I contacted the seller but she said the bag wasn't used. What should I do?


Open up a Not as Described dispute on ebay.


----------



## Bratty1919

katethebookworm said:


> Hi there! Not sure where I should post it, but I can't start my own thread yet. Several months ago I returned a package to the seller, he refunded me, which I learned from automatic email, but I didn't receive money on my card. As I had experience with refunds before (that was just small partial refunds for the difference in shipping cost though), I didn't care much about it - I knew it can take some time for my bank to process the payment, up to a month sometimes. I was away on a long vacation when I received this email from PayPal: "Dear K,On Jun 28, 2012, seller X sent you a payment for $$$$ USD.The money has been returned to seller X's account.This payment was returned because:You didn't sign up for a PayPal account or didn't complete the registration process.Contact seller X(hisemail@gmail.com) to agree on an alternate payment method.For more information, log in to PayPal account, look for this transaction, and click Canceled to see details. Sincerely,PayPal". I felt so frustrated. Still pretty new to ebay, so I didn't know I had to confirm the payment, thought I will receive it without any problems... SO stupid of me!!! Politely explaned it to the seller - once, twice etc. Wrote him like 5 emailes both through eBay and usual mail - no response, nothing. I's been more than a month now. Seems like I can forget about receiving my money, right? The worst part about it is that I can neither leave him a neg nor report to eBay since it's been too long and seller has deleted that listing. I know it was my fault, but does it mean that I deserve to be scammed?


I don't know what the rules are in Russia, but in the US you have 45 days to file with PayPal, and often credit card companies allow even longer for you to file with them. Try to contact PayPal's customer service as soon as you can.


----------



## POODLGRL

Bratty1919 said:


> I don't know what the rules are in Russia, but in the US you have 45 days to file with PayPal, and often credit card companies allow even longer for you to file with them. Try to contact PayPal's customer service as soon as you can.


I agree.  Call PayPal. They may be able to help.  Sometimes they'll issue a courtesy refund.


----------



## POODLGRL

Annenananini said:


> Just purchased a Louis Vuitton handbag that the seller posted "New without tags". I received a used bag. I contacted the seller but she said the bag wasn't used. What should I do?


Open up a "not as described" dispute with ebay.


----------



## hanasahl

Hello all
I'm new to the forum and buying bags on eBay, so I seek your expert advise in my issue...

I recently moved from Singapore to Sweden, hence I have 2 PayPal accounts, with respective debit cards registered from each country.

I have now made 2 bids which will end tomorrow, and in case I win, I need advise on the following:

1. Is it only safe when one pays using credit card? What about debit cards?

2. I would like to pay using my Singapore PayPal account which links to Singapore debit card, but I'd like to have it delivered to me in Sweden. Is this possible?

3. If I paid using a debit card, and the bag I received turns out to be a fake, what's the possibility of getting a refund claim from PayPal?

Thank you


----------



## Bratty1919

hanasahl said:


> Hello all
> I'm new to the forum and buying bags on eBay, so I seek your expert advise in my issue...
> 
> I recently moved from Singapore to Sweden, hence I have 2 PayPal accounts, with respective debit cards registered from each country.
> 
> I have now made 2 bids which will end tomorrow, and in case I win, I need advise on the following:
> 
> 1. Is it only safe when one pays using credit card? What about debit cards?
> 
> 2. I would like to pay using my Singapore PayPal account which links to Singapore debit card, but I'd like to have it delivered to me in Sweden. Is this possible?
> 
> 3. If I paid using a debit card, and the bag I received turns out to be a fake, what's the possibility of getting a refund claim from PayPal?
> 
> Thank you



Hi
Please note that I am in the US, so I will just tell you what is true here; it may not be true in Sweden. 

1. Credit card would be better- more protection (Bank and CC company protection vs. just Bank)

2. It's possible- but NOT a good idea. Many scammers use this technique to claim INR. Therefore, it is possible that your sellers will refuse to ship and/or cancel the transactions.

3. If you pay via a PayPal account that's linked to a debit card, then you can do a PayPal claim. If payment is made directly from the card, you would need to make an E-bay claim.

Anyone who has more experience please correct me if this info is wrong/incomplete.


----------



## hanasahl

Bratty1919 said:


> Hi
> Please note that I am in the US, so I will just tell you what is true here; it may not be true in Sweden.
> 
> 1. Credit card would be better- more protection (Bank and CC company protection vs. just Bank)
> 
> 2. It's possible- but NOT a good idea. Many scammers use this technique to claim INR. Therefore, it is possible that your sellers will refuse to ship and/or cancel the transactions.
> 
> 3. If you pay via a PayPal account that's linked to a debit card, then you can do a PayPal claim. If payment is made directly from the card, you would need to make an E-bay claim.
> 
> Anyone who has more experience please correct me if this info is wrong/incomplete.



Thank you so much for your insights! I guess I will just pay with my swedish paypal account. another question - since my paypal account is newly registered and i just had it verified last week, i highly doubt if i'd receive the code within the next few days, and the bid is ending in 1 day! Is there an alternative method for paypal to lift the payment limit? And i'm guessing the seller wouldn't bother if i have issues with my paypal account and possibly cancel my auction?

Thanks again!


----------



## Bratty1919

hanasahl said:


> Thank you so much for your insights! I guess I will just pay with my swedish paypal account. another question - since my paypal account is newly registered and i just had it verified last week, i highly doubt if i'd receive the code within the next few days, and the bid is ending in 1 day! Is there an alternative method for paypal to lift the payment limit? And i'm guessing the seller wouldn't bother if i have issues with my paypal account and possibly cancel my auction?
> 
> Thanks again!


Call PayPal and see if your limit can be changed/lifted.


----------



## hanasahl

Okay I managed to get myself PayPal verified... Realised that I can check the code from my online bank statement *duh*! Thanks anyway 

Now, this one bid is ending in 6 hours and I'm currently the highest bidder. The seller stated that shipping is to Asia, America but did not state Europe. I have sent a couple of messages asking if Sweden is ok, but no reply...
I had this bag authenticated in one of the TPF sub forums and received a positive response, that the bag is authentic. But when I checked his feedback, he only has 1 item for sale which is this bag. He has positive feedback from previous transactions but only as a seller. Is this a red flag? What should I do if I actually win the bid but I realise that the seller is suspicious?


----------



## POODLGRL

hanasahl said:


> Hello all
> I'm new to the forum and buying bags on eBay, so I seek your expert advise in my issue...
> 
> I recently moved from Singapore to Sweden, hence I have 2 PayPal accounts, with respective debit cards registered from each country.
> 
> I have now made 2 bids which will end tomorrow, and in case I win, I need advise on the following:
> 
> 1. Is it only safe when one pays using credit card? What about debit cards?
> 
> 2. I would like to pay using my Singapore PayPal account which links to Singapore debit card, but I'd like to have it delivered to me in Sweden. Is this possible?
> 
> 3. If I paid using a debit card, and the bag I received turns out to be a fake, what's the possibility of getting a refund claim from PayPal?
> 
> Thank you


1) Pay with a credit card.  If there's a problem, you can file a dispute with ebay or PayPal.  If you lose, you can also dispute it on the credit card.  But this additional remedy is not available if you pay with a debit card.  Basically, once the money is out of your account, it's gone and if PayPal can't/won't help you have no further recourse.

2) If your shipping address in Sweden is registered with ebay, there should be no issue if you're paying w a Singapore credit card.  The only issue of importance is that the card is valid.  Because it's a foreign transaction however, it's possible the transaction might not be approved--at least initially. Normally, if you call your card company, verify it's you who's making the charge, it will be approved.  It doesn't matter to PayPal what kind of card you're using, only that it's a valid method of payment.

3) If you pay using a debit card and the bag is fake, you can make a claim with ebay or PayPal.  If it's an ebay transaction, PayPal will refer you to ebay.  It will probably be fine. But, weird things can happen (I won't bore you with stories), and that's why I like to pay with a credit card so I have an extra measure of security.  See my answer to #1.


----------



## hanasahl

POODLGRL said:


> 1) Pay with a credit card.  If there's a problem, you can file a dispute with ebay or PayPal.  If you lose, you can also dispute it on the credit card.  But this additional remedy is not available if you pay with a debit card.  Basically, once the money is out of your account, it's gone and if PayPal can't/won't help you have no further recourse.
> 
> 2) If your shipping address in Sweden is registered with ebay, there should be no issue if you're paying w a Singapore credit card.  The only issue of importance is that the card is valid.  Because it's a foreign transaction however, it's possible the transaction might not be approved--at least initially. Normally, if you call your card company, verify it's you who's making the charge, it will be approved.  It doesn't matter to PayPal what kind of card you're using, only that it's a valid method of payment.
> 
> 3) If you pay using a debit card and the bag is fake, you can make a claim with ebay or PayPal.  If it's an ebay transaction, PayPal will refer you to ebay.  It will probably be fine. But, weird things can happen (I won't bore you with stories), and that's why I like to pay with a credit card so I have an extra measure of security.  See my answer to #1.



Thanks for your detailed explanation!
However I have no other choice but to pay using debit card as I'm one of those naughty shoppers when I am given a line of credit!

Can u kindly see my post prior to your reply? I'm in dire need of help with this issue  im such a newbe and its terrifying to spend so much online... thanks!


----------



## POODLGRL

hanasahl said:


> Okay I managed to get myself PayPal verified... Realised that I can check the code from my online bank statement *duh*! Thanks anyway
> 
> Now, this one bid is ending in 6 hours and I'm currently the highest bidder. The seller stated that shipping is to Asia, America but did not state Europe. I have sent a couple of messages asking if Sweden is ok, but no reply...
> I had this bag authenticated in one of the TPF sub forums and received a positive response, that the bag is authentic. But when I checked his feedback, he only has 1 item for sale which is this bag. He has positive feedback from previous transactions but only as a seller. Is this a red flag? What should I do if I actually win the bid but I realise that the seller is suspicious?


I don't know what you mean when you say, what do you do if you "win the bid but realise the seller is suspicious."  What's suspicious?  Basically, you're anticipating a problem that hypothetical only.
Once you've won the auction and paid for the item, the buyer is obligated to ship it to you.  If he/she doesn't ship, you can file an item not received claim.  If the item received is different from what you bid on, you can file an item not as described claim.  But until you receive the item, any notion that the seller is suspicious is completely unfounded.
Consider the fact that the seller is probably just as wary of you as you are of them.  I don't think it's a "red flag," that the seller hasn't sold much, or only has one item up for sale, particularly where as here, you've authenticated it.
Finally, if, after all your emails, you win the auction and the seller says they won't ship to Sweden, so be it.  It wasn't meant.  Agree to cancel the transaction and go onto the next item.  There's always something new and wonderful on ebay.


----------



## POODLGRL

hanasahl said:


> Thanks for your detailed explanation!
> However I have no other choice but to pay using debit card as I'm one of those naughty shoppers when I am given a line of credit!
> 
> Can u kindly see my post prior to your reply? I'm in dire need of help with this issue  im such a newbe and its terrifying to spend so much online... thanks!


Yes, I understand completely.  I try and keep up with my credit card.  The problem is, if you pay with a debit card, the money is gone.  And if there's a dispute, it might take a few weeks to resolve the dispute and to get a refund.  On the other hand, if you pay on a credit card, and dispute it, you're given a temporary credit.  In the meantime, you still have the use of your funds.  My feeling with disputes: possession is 9/10th of the rule.
I have a credit card just for ebay.  To avoid that horrible cycle of credit card debt, what I now do is pay my credit card, transaction by transaction.  
If I buy on ebay and pay with a credit card, I immediately pay my credit card bill.  It means lots of little payments, but at the end of the month the balance is still zero and there's no interest. That way I insure I don't spend more than I have and the card accrues mileage.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Angelil

sailornep5 said:


> Only send to confirmed Paypal addresses - otherwise, if they file a claim, you're out of luck. If they win and don't have a confirmed address, tell them you won't send until they confirm it for your safety.


 
I am new to ebay and looking to sell a mulberry bag. 

Would you mind giving an example of what you mean??

What do you mean by confirmed paypal address??

Thank you!


----------



## mang0

Angelil said:


> I am new to ebay and looking to sell a mulberry bag.
> 
> Would you mind giving an example of what you mean??
> 
> What do you mean by confirmed paypal address??
> 
> Thank you!



You'll be able to tell if they have a confirmed address by looking in your Paypal order history (it will say "confirmed" under their address) and even when you're trying to print your shipping label (it will say eligible for seller protection).  

Here's some more info about confirmed addresses and how to confirm your address with Paypal.
https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=p/gen/shipping-address-outside


----------



## kenny1999

Hi I am new to eBay
I'd like to know how to avoid buying fakes on eBay?
If unluckily buy a fake item, will I be able to prove that to the eBay that they are fake? How can I prove that the goods originally come from the sellers instead of a fake replacement. Thanks!


----------



## uadjit

kenny1999 said:


> Hi I am new to eBay
> I'd like to know how to avoid buying fakes on eBay?
> If unluckily buy a fake item, will I be able to prove that to the eBay that they are fake? How can I prove that the goods originally come from the sellers instead of a fake replacement. Thanks!



Get everything authenticated here on TPF before you bid on it. Don't buy from sellers with bad feedback or suspicious histories. Once you receive the item, check to make sure it is the item that was pictured in the auction. If it isn't get documentation right away from an authentication provider like Carol Diva. There are only a few that eBay accept and it seems like that varies by the individual rep you deal with.

You may also want to avoid international transactions because if the item is fake you'll probably still have to ship it back via a signature service at your own expense. Maybe once you get the hang of it you can try your luck at international.


----------



## kenny1999

uadjit said:


> Get everything authenticated here on TPF before you bid on it. Don't buy from sellers with bad feedback or suspicious histories. Once you receive the item, check to make sure it is the item that was pictured in the auction. If it isn't get documentation right away from an authentication provider like Carol Diva. There are only a few that eBay accept and it seems like that varies by the individual rep you deal with.
> 
> You may also want to avoid international transactions because if the item is fake you'll probably still have to ship it back via a signature service at your own expense. Maybe once you get the hang of it you can try your luck at international.



hello, my friend said 99% of the brand name items sold on eBay are fake. Is the situation really that bad? I don't think looking at feedback may help. Most feedback are very similar. Will it be safer to buy a "pre-
owned" one instead of a "new with tags"? I think if it's hard to get fake things which are not new.

I am in Hong Kong I have no way to avoid international order.s


----------



## Bratty1919

mang0 said:


> You'll be able to tell if they have a confirmed address by looking in your Paypal order history (it will say "confirmed" under their address) and even when you're trying to print your shipping label (it will say eligible for seller protection).
> 
> Here's some more info about confirmed addresses and how to confirm your address with Paypal.
> https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=p/gen/shipping-address-outside


Be careful with this. Sometimes if you and the buyer are in different countries, their address will not not show up as confirmed, even if it is. I had this happen a couple months ago. Buyer was fairly established and had great FB. She insisted that her address was confirmed. Called PayPal and they told me that it was indeed confirmed and safe to ship. Not sure if this is just to/from certain countries, or what.


----------



## uadjit

kenny1999 said:


> hello, my friend said 99% of the brand name items sold on eBay are fake. Is the situation really that bad? I don't think looking at feedback may help. Most feedback are very similar. Will it be safer to buy a "pre-
> owned" one instead of a "new with tags"? I think if it's hard to get fake things which are not new.
> 
> I am in Hong Kong I have no way to avoid international order.s



Well, no way around it, then. I don't think 99% are fake but there are quite a lot of fakes (and it depends on the brand and style you are looking for, too). I get everything I can authenticated both before and after purchasing. It doesn't really matter if it is new or used. Both can be counterfeit or authentic. 

You really just have to be diligent about authentication if you want to buy on eBay without getting ripped off.


----------



## kenny1999

uadjit said:


> Well, no way around it, then. I don't think 99% are fake but there are quite a lot of fakes (and it depends on the brand and style you are looking for, too). I get everything I can authenticated both before and after purchasing. It doesn't really matter if it is new or used. Both can be counterfeit or authentic.
> 
> You really just have to be diligent about authentication if you want to buy on eBay without getting ripped off.




hi, I am not an expert in this area and I am unable to distinguish whether a product is real or fake,  but there are some professional shops here around where they can help check whether the stuff is authenticated or not for free but the problem is - in case I buy a fake product from ebay, will I be able to have money back or return? International order (I am worried that those ffake seller won't accept returns due to high shipping cost or give lots of excuses to refuse return)

Any further tips on buying from ebay? I am not going to buy Gucci or LV, which have lots of rip-offs around. 

Thx


----------



## uadjit

kenny1999 said:
			
		

> hi, I am not an expert in this area and I am unable to distinguish whether a product is real or fake,  but there are some professional shops here around where they can help check whether the stuff is authenticated or not for free but the problem is - in case I buy a fake product from ebay, will I be able to have money back or return? International order (I am worried that those ffake seller won't accept returns due to high shipping cost or give lots of excuses to refuse return)
> 
> Any further tips on buying from ebay? I am not going to buy Gucci or LV, which have lots of rip-offs around.
> 
> Thx



I mean here in the purse forum there are threads in each brand sub forum where you can post auction links or pictures and some helpful experts will give you an opinion. For free. They are very good, too.

I don't think I've ever had a Gucci authenticated but I've used the LV authentication thread and they were very helpful and quick. Just read the first post of the thread to see all the pictures they need before you post.

As for returns, eBay will accept the opinion of some professional authenticators who provide opinions based on emailed photos. Those services cost a little money, though, so you need only get their documentation if the authenticators here say your bag is fake. 

If you get the required documentation eBay will force the return/ refund. Your seller won't have a choice in the matter. You will probably have to pay for an expensive return shipping method yourself, though.


----------



## vintage2

I hope I did the right thing. I was selling a $1,200 LV handbag on ebay and I have a buyer from France that did the "Buy it Now" option. He sent me a payment through paypal, but he wanted me to ship to another address that was not confirmed. I contacted paypal and they told me I would not be protected if I ship to this buyers other address. I sent the buyer a message and refunded him through paypal. I asked him to please update his correct paypal address on his paypal payment. Now I have not heard back from him. Did I do the right thing?


----------



## uadjit

vintage2 said:
			
		

> I hope I did the right thing. I was selling a $1,200 LV handbag on ebay and I have a buyer from France that did the "Buy it Now" option. He sent me a payment through paypal, but he wanted me to ship to another address that was not confirmed. I contacted paypal and they told me I would not be protected if I ship to this buyers other address. I sent the buyer a message and refunded him through paypal. I asked him to please update his correct paypal address on his paypal payment. Now I have not heard back from him. Did I do the right thing?



Yes. You did. Never ship to an address not listed on PP. That goes double for intl shipments.


----------



## vintage2

uadjit said:


> Yes. You did. Never ship to an address not listed on PP. That goes double for intl shipments.



Thank you so much for your response.  The buyer just sent me another paypal payment with his confirmed address in France. I'm glad he adjusted his confirmed paypal address, but I'm still nervous about this transaction. I just hope he's an honest buyer. I will post an update once he receives my handbag.


----------



## uadjit

vintage2 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for your response.  The buyer just sent me another paypal payment with his confirmed address in France. I'm glad he adjusted his confirmed paypal address, but I'm still nervous about this transaction. I just hope he's an honest buyer. I will post an update once he receives my handbag.



You MUST use a service that requires a signature that is online viewable.


----------



## vintage2

uadjit said:


> You MUST use a service that requires a signature that is online viewable.



Thank you for letting me know. I was going to ship by USPS Global Mail with insurance and signature confirmation. I will make sure the signature confirmation is viewable online.


----------



## roxysmum

Hi
I am soon going to list an Hermes Evelyne bag on ebay,  it is totally authentic.

I would be grateful if someone could advise me how to 'tag' it so that it can't be switched back to me using a fake, or otherwise someone using it for a fortnight and then want to send it back.
Any ideas?


----------



## uadjit

roxysmum said:
			
		

> Hi
> I am soon going to list an Hermes Evelyne bag on ebay,  it is totally authentic.
> 
> I would be grateful if someone could advise me how to 'tag' it so that it can't be switched back to me using a fake, or otherwise someone using it for a fortnight and then want to send it back.
> Any ideas?



If you are a new seller (with a low fb score) I would advise against listing a Hermes bag on eBay. You will be a magnet for scammers. There is no real way to be "safe" from bag renters and thieves on eBay.

If you do list it get it authenticated by authenticate4u FIRST. EBay recognizes their opinion which will deter some scammers and will help you sell the item, besides. Take photos of the item as you're packaging it and the box with the buyer's address on it showing all identifying marks. Be aware, though, that eBay may not even look at any of this evidence in the event of a dispute. It's good to have, though, in the event you have to take the matter to court and/or the police.

You can buy Tyvek rings to put around handles, etc. but you must understand that as far as eBay is concerned they mean very little. If your buyer uses the bag for a month and then files a dispute saying that the bag is not as described you will likely be forced to accept the return and eBay/PayPal will freeze your funds.

You may think I'm being alarmist but I'm not. There are thieves who make a living trolling eBay looking for inexperienced sellers' designer listings and eBay's policies heavily favor buyers over sellers.


----------



## roxysmum

Thank you uadjit for your reply.

I am an ebayer of 600+ positive feedbacks. I have sold allsorts of things ranging from cars to shoes to dvd's.

I have bought Hermes from ebay but never sold Hermes (except a scarf pin) and am aware just how ****ty some people can be.

On reading the 'empty box' scam, the 'I never recieved it' scam, the 'it is not authentic' scam on tpf, it does put the wind up you somewhat!
However, regarding this bag..... I have the box, the reciept, the silver wrapping x-ray paper that Hermes use, everything in the world that signifys that it is authentic.  The outer box with my name and address on it with Hermes return address on it.  It cannot be disputed regarding authenticity, however this is not my worry. I can photograph all this for the auction. 

I want to be able to say to people,  "do not buy this bag for fun... do not think you can scam me  etc etc. I am aware of most scams going". "Once bought NO RETURN".   Can I use these words in the listing or will it put genuine people off do you think?  It sounds a bit arsy doesn't it?

I prefer to sell to those in the UK.  At least that way I can hop in the car and confront people if they choose to scam me - the UK is not that big
However the wider market is international, where most problems take place, but I am more likely to sell to

I want to attach something to it so people cannot use it without cutting it off, you think the Tyvek ring is the way to go?


----------



## roxysmum

and no you are not being alarmist


----------



## uadjit

roxysmum said:


> Thank you uadjit for your reply.
> 
> I am an ebayer of 600+ positive feedbacks. I have sold allsorts of things ranging from cars to shoes to dvd's.
> 
> I have bought Hermes from ebay but never sold Hermes (except a scarf pin) and am aware just how ****ty some people can be.
> 
> On reading the 'empty box' scam, the 'I never recieved it' scam, the 'it is not authentic' scam on tpf, it does put the wind up you somewhat!
> However, regarding this bag..... I have the box, the reciept, the silver wrapping x-ray paper that Hermes use, everything in the world that signifys that it is authentic.  The outer box with my name and address on it with Hermes return address on it.  It cannot be disputed regarding authenticity, however this is not my worry. I can photograph all this for the auction.
> 
> I want to be able to say to people,  do not buy this bag for fun... do not think you can scam me  etc etc. I am aware of most scams going. Can I use these words in the listing or will it put genuine people off do you think?
> 
> I want to attach something to it so people cannot use it, you think the Tyvek ring is the way to go?



It's good that you have lots of fb already. I think that will help deter some scammers. Regardless of how much packaging and photography you have, though, you really should get the bag authenticated before you sell it. 

Third party authentication is the ONLY evidence eBay will accept from you in the case of dispute. They don't care if you have receipts, boxes, or even video of you purchasing the bag in the store. eBay reps don't know anything about designer bags so they defer to the opinion of those who do. You should get it done yourself (instead of waiting for a dispute) because that shows you had the bag you advertised and a scammer can send pictures of a fake bag to the authenticator if they open a dispute. 

Authenticate4U is recognized by eBay (last I heard, anyway) and they authenticate Hermes using emailed photos for $30. Well worth it both for marketability and as a scam deterrent.

I do recommend Tyvek rings because they are very tamper-resistant and difficult to conceal.

You are not allowed by eBay to include any language in your listing that discourages bidding. (Seriously!) Saying "Don't bid if you do not intend to pay" is actually a policy violation.


----------



## roxysmum

Hmmmm

stuff a bright orange bag back under the bed then...................

I will NOT NOT NOT be scammed


  - thanks for your input, fully appreciate it


----------



## uadjit

roxysmum said:
			
		

> Hmmmm
> 
> stuff a bright orange bag back under the bed then...................
> 
> I will NOT NOT NOT be scammed
> 
> - thanks for your input, fully appreciate it



Seriously, for expensive bags I'd go with a consigned like yoogi's closet. You get less money but they assume the risk for you. That's worth a lot. 

Cheers.


----------



## vintage2

uadjit said:


> You MUST use a service that requires a signature that is online viewable.



Thank you for your advice. I did ship the handbag by USPS Express Mail and I purchased extra insurance. I am concerned, because the handbag shows it was sorted through customs in France 5 days ago, but the tracking has not shown any updates since then. Is this normal?


----------



## uadjit

vintage2 said:


> Thank you for your advice. I did ship the handbag by USPS Express Mail and I purchased extra insurance. I am concerned, because the handbag shows it was sorted through customs in France 5 days ago, but the tracking has not shown any updates since then. Is this normal?



Yes. That's fairly normal. I wouldn't be too worried just yet but do keep an eye on the tracking.


----------



## vintage2

uadjit said:


> Yes. That's fairly normal. I wouldn't be too worried just yet but do keep an eye on the tracking.



Thank you for letting me know that is normal. I will keep tracking the package every day.


----------



## shinymagpie

vintage2 said:
			
		

> Thank you for letting me know that is normal. I will keep tracking the package every day.



I agree with the other advice, but you might also want to search under the Chronoposte page, which is the French mail service. You may be able to see more detail there. You click on the small English flag button at the top to see the English version.


----------



## fancypants7

Hi, I got a great deal on eBay on a bag I'd been looking for for a long time, but the seller has a neg from a buyer claiming she sold her a fake way back when. I've asked for extra photos to have the bag authenticated here and the photos look okay except for one that is too blurry. Seller's tried a few times to get a clearer shot but she's using her phone and she hasn't been able to. If I decided to risk it and buy the bag would eBay and Paypal protect me?


----------



## vintage2

shinymagpie said:


> I agree with the other advice, but you might also want to search under the Chronoposte page, which is the French mail service. You may be able to see more detail there. You click on the small English flag button at the top to see the English version.


Thank you for your advice. The handbag was delivered yesterday and the buyer messaged me that he loves the bag.


----------



## whateve

fancypants7 said:


> Hi, I got a great deal on eBay on a bag I'd been looking for for a long time, but the seller has a neg from a buyer claiming she sold her a fake way back when. I've asked for extra photos to have the bag authenticated here and the photos look okay except for one that is too blurry. Seller's tried a few times to get a clearer shot but she's using her phone and she hasn't been able to. If I decided to risk it and buy the bag would eBay and Paypal protect me?



If you won this bag or clicked the buy it now, you are obligated to pay for it. If you receive it and it isn't authentic, ebay buyer protection would allow you to open a claim. As long as you have proof that it isn't authentic, ebay usually sides with the buyer.

So you should pay for it and get it authenticated once you receive it.


----------



## fancypants7

whateve said:


> If you won this bag or clicked the buy it now, you are obligated to pay for it. If you receive it and it isn't authentic, ebay buyer protection would allow you to open a claim. As long as you have proof that it isn't authentic, ebay usually sides with the buyer.
> 
> So you should pay for it and get it authenticated once you receive it.



Thank you.


----------



## chicksie

whateve said:


> If you won this bag or clicked the buy it now, you are obligated to pay for it. If you receive it and it isn't authentic, ebay buyer protection would allow you to open a claim. As long as you have proof that it isn't authentic, ebay usually sides with the buyer.
> 
> So you should pay for it and get it authenticated once you receive it.



Is it possible to contact the seller if I changed my mind to cancel the bidding? 
And hello everyone here , just registered


----------



## Bratty1919

chicksie said:


> Is it possible to contact the seller if I changed my mind to cancel the bidding?
> And hello everyone here , just registered


Bid cancellation can only happen if there is still bidding, not after the listing has ended.


----------



## MomNoir

This was an extremely helpful post. I am now taking pictures of my items in the box before they ship and I am using a security tag that I will email (through ebay) the buyer to advise that once they remove it, they are accepting the item. I plan on putting a statement like this in all of my auctions. It's a shame that you have to take all of these precautions.


----------



## vintage31

I have noticed white in pictures coming out alot whiter and brighter in the photos than in real life, I bought fur coach boots and they looked fluffy and white in the ebay pic, when received they were grey, balding and dingy. I was very unhappy and will always ask the seller the real color/condition of any white item. It may be the light of the camera flash making the item appear pure white.


----------



## AppleandAndy

If you won the item and changed your mind about buying it, you can contact the seller to see if they will agree to cancel.  A sale can be cancelled if both the seller and buyer agree.  I know as a seller I would be disappointed, but I would rather cancel a sale and move on than try to force someone to complete the transaction.


----------



## moxie799

AppleandAndy said:


> If you won the item and changed your mind about buying it, you can contact the seller to see if they will agree to cancel.  A sale can be cancelled if both the seller and buyer agree.  I know as a seller I would be disappointed, but I would rather cancel a sale and move on than try to force someone to complete the transaction.


Yes, this is an option, but I would suggest being careful about advising other people to do so - it's a violation of ebay policy to cancel your bid just because you changed your mind - "Changing your mind isn't a valid reason for retracting a bid" --you could get your bid cancelled, but sellers may also report you for abusing or violating policy. http://pages.ebay.com/help/buy/questions/retract-bid.html


----------



## AppleandAndy

You are right, I should have chosen my words more carefully.  I should have said if you need to cancel for a  reason, it can be done if both buyer and seller agree.


----------



## moxie799

AppleandAndy said:


> You are right, I should have chosen my words more carefully.  I should have said if you need to cancel for a  reason, it can be done if both buyer and seller agree.


I hear you - thanks for clarifying!
Also, I hoping I didn't come across as 'snarky' or patronizing, in that last post... I wasn't meaning to be, and sometimes it's hard to tell in a forum like this, so thanks for not taking it that way.


----------



## AppleandAndy

:}


----------



## Killikilli

wow!! these tips are really great. thanks for that! )


----------



## Bratty1919

eposte said:


> I have sell items on ebay, But allow me sell on 10 items. if anybody like me?



You can call eBay and asked them to raise your limit. How old is you account? Have you sold items before?


----------



## snikle72

Hi, I am new to the purse forum! I am very excited about this forum however, I am not sure how it all works. I have been looking ( mainly on eBay) to purchase a Chanel cambon tote. A seller suggested this site on me. I am so afraid of buying a fake. Can you help me? Confused and excited.


----------



## dennisspeaks

Good thread, I recently bought "authentic" bowtie and cummerbund" and had to return it, seller was ok with my return, but a lot of sellers are not.  Buyer beware!


----------



## dennisspeaks

Don't trust paypal either!


----------



## louis the 3rd

Do you guys know how long I have to wait for the buyer to pay before I can do a second-chance offer?


----------



## brightheart

louis the 3rd said:


> Do you guys know how long I have to wait for the buyer to pay before I can do a second-chance offer?



I was just looking at the eBay payment policy this morning, and it looks like buyers are supposed to be given 4 days to pay.  If they don't pay by then, you could open up an unpaid item case with eBay.  I assume (though I don't know for sure) that you would want that case closed before doing a second-chance offer.


----------



## ModestMouse

louis the 3rd said:


> Do you guys know how long I have to wait for the buyer to pay before I can do a second-chance offer?


I guess I'm in a similar position as you. I just sold an item and the winning buyer has not responded to my invoice or emails. Kind of frustrating that I have to wait 4 days. My thoughts are: if you aren't serious about paying, then don't bid!

Can someone please confirm that I'm understanding eBay's policy correctly:

I have to give them 4 days to respond until I open an unpaid item case, and then wait another 4 days per eBay's rules, and only then I'll be able to close the case, put them on my blocked list and try to do a second chance offer to the next highest bidder?


----------



## Bratty1919

ModestMouse said:


> I guess I'm in a similar position as you. I just sold an item and the winning buyer has not responded to my invoice or emails. Kind of frustrating that I have to wait 4 days. My thoughts are: if you aren't serious about paying, then don't bid!
> 
> Can someone please confirm that I'm understanding eBay's policy correctly:
> 
> *I have to give them 4 days to respond until I open an unpaid item case, and then wait another 4 days per eBay's rules, and only then I'll be able to close the case, put them on my blocked list and try to do a second chance offer to the next highest bidder?*


That's correct, and yes I know it s*cks


----------



## ModestMouse

Bratty1919 said:


> That's correct, and yes I know it s*cks


Thanks  I guess I have no choice than to wait!


----------



## FourBeauties

Simple things to start...
Good feedback of a substantial  number, not only as a buyer either, must check them as a seller.
Read the feedback, a lot of people will tick positive though not have a good thing to say...


----------



## BLUE_HAVEN

hi all,

seeking advise. I recently purchase something from Ebay (URL:http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/140904720737?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649) however I think I did something stupid.. I did not click BUY NOW. Listing ends upon my enquiry for more photos. Seller wants it to be via bank transfer. After a few days of emails exchange and her assurance that "I am a serious seller and i`ll never risk my honesty for your money so
don`t worry about that . You can have my word that you will receive
the bag in max 4 working days after I received your payment
confirmation". I decided to do the bank transfer to her.

She still respond to my mails as the transfer have some complications, till last Friday, she mention she will mail out this Monday and I should receive this week, and she mention she will revert with tracking number. I chased her for the tracking on Monday and she did respond on Tuesday but that is her last mail to me. I have not heard from her since Tuesday. 

I paid GBP2000 for this bag, but I felt I am scammed with no response from her. 

Any help and advise?


----------



## nocturnefelis

Ask the seller a lot of questions about the item:
- what is the date code
- where is it located
- ask for additional pictures of details (e.g., buttons you know there should be a certain   
  imprint)
- etc.
Be sure that the offered bag really got produced and in the right period (LV: cherry line  
was only produced 2005 -> check date code)
As mentioned above: know the details about the bag you want to purchase and ask for  
them
Are long delivery times mentioned? Maybe the bag is sent to you directly from the  
country where the fakes are produced. High probability that the fake is confiscated at 
customs.

Be aware that receipts, boxes, tags or dusbags are easier to fake than the bag itself. Don't be blended only if the bag comes with a box or a receipt. Also investigate.


----------



## tutushopper

bvlvr said:


> Can I block a bidder while a NPB case is open so he/she cannot bid on my other items?  Or do I wait for the NPB case to close before I can block the bidder?
> 
> Also, If I block a bidder while a NPB case is open, can he/she still send me emails through eBay messaging?



Yes, you can; you don't have to wait.
Yes, he/she still can unless you check the box to block messages from blocked bidders.


----------



## pikepeak

Set my location only from US seller/buyer however I won a handbag which shipped from Shanghai Chinna. Go figure!


----------



## Divanation

FourBeauties said:


> Simple things to start...
> Good feedback of a substantial  number, not only as a buyer either, must check them as a seller.
> Read the feedback, a lot of people will tick positive though not have a good thing to say...


Good info!


----------



## changeling

perhaps my case is unusual however all my purchases of vintage coach bags on ebay have been vetted sound and 'kosher' (so far,knock on wood). Is the problem with fakes more on recent models or has anyone had problems with vintage purchases?


----------



## NANI1972

Where can I purchase "security tags", is there any store that sells them that I could go to locally?? Such as Wal-mart, etc.? Thanks


----------



## mersedes

Fred&Ginger said:


> My tip:
> 
> Only pay for expensive purchases through paypal on your credit card. And then if there are any problems (i.e. its a fake), that can't be rectified by paypal, you can go to your cc company for a chargeback.


 I agree, for expensive purchases payment must be made through PayPal and link to your credit card - double protection : PayPal and Bank


----------



## poodles2go

nocturnefelis said:


> Ask the seller a lot of questions about the item:
> - what is the date code
> - where is it located
> - ask for additional pictures of details (e.g., buttons you know there should be a certain
> imprint)
> - etc.
> Be sure that the offered bag really got produced and in the right period (LV: cherry line
> was only produced 2005 -> check date code)
> As mentioned above: know the details about the bag you want to purchase and ask for
> them
> Are long delivery times mentioned? Maybe the bag is sent to you directly from the
> country where the fakes are produced. High probability that the fake is confiscated at
> customs.
> 
> Be aware that receipts, boxes, tags or dusbags are easier to fake than the bag itself. Don't be blended only if the bag comes with a box or a receipt. Also investigate.


There is an item I want to bid on. The seller's photos did not show the strap, clochette, and keys which were only in the written description.  I requested photos of them and received this response from the seller. 
"The bag has the strap, clochette. Keys and sleeper bag. I do not take photos of these accessories for any of the bags and never of the craftsmen stamp.
I have been selling these bags for 12 years, all my bags are authentic"  

The seller also has a "NO RETURN POLICY."  if there is a problem with it, do I have recourse through paypal and / or my credit card company, even though there is a " no return policy?" I have read extreme reviews about this seller, from "do not do business" and there has been at least one positive review on tpf about them. I have read the feedback on ebay but it is mostly  from private sales.  I feel that my asking the seller to provide photos of everything that is included  in the sale, I.e. The strap, etc.is not onerous. If I ere in a store I would certainly want to see what is included i  a purchase. I hope that someone can advise me on if and how to proceed.   Thank you so much. I am learning all the time from tpf!


----------



## MINKYMARTEN

Thank you for all this information.....really does help


----------



## styringca

mersedes said:


> I agree, for expensive purchases payment must be made through PayPal and link to your credit card - double protection : PayPal and Bank


Yes,I totally agree with you.


----------



## NurseEliFlorida

Thanks for all the great advise!


----------



## TMA

poodles2go said:


> There is an item I want to bid on. The seller's photos did not show the strap, clochette, and keys which were only in the written description.  I requested photos of them and received this response from the seller.
> "The bag has the strap, clochette. Keys and sleeper bag. I do not take photos of these accessories for any of the bags and never of the craftsmen stamp.
> I have been selling these bags for 12 years, all my bags are authentic"
> 
> The seller also has a "NO RETURN POLICY."  if there is a problem with it, do I have recourse through paypal and / or my credit card company, even though there is a " no return policy?" I have read extreme reviews about this seller, from "do not do business" and there has been at least one positive review on tpf about them. I have read the feedback on ebay but it is mostly  from private sales.  I feel that my asking the seller to provide photos of everything that is included  in the sale, I.e. The strap, etc.is not onerous. If I ere in a store I would certainly want to see what is included i  a purchase. I hope that someone can advise me on if and how to proceed.   Thank you so much. I am learning all the time from tpf!



I think this raises a red flag.  Why should any reasonable person object to a buyer asking further questions?  You are not related to the. And therefore can't vouch for their honesty.  IMO, find another purchase with a buyer willing to satisfy you as to the item's authenticity.


----------



## premierhandbags

Definitely a red flag.  Sellers should show pictures of all aspects of their bag to prove authenticity.  Obviously this seller is hiding something.


----------



## Piva5000

It may also be a good idea to take pictures or video tape the packing process before shipping off a purse if you are a seller. This helps avoid avoid problems if the buyer does not receive it in good condition. If you are the buyer you may request the seller do this too. If they refuse, be Leary.


----------



## tutushopper

TMA said:


> I think this raises a red flag.  Why should any reasonable person object to a buyer asking further questions?  You are not related to the. And therefore can't vouch for their honesty.  IMO, find another purchase with a buyer willing to satisfy you as to the item's authenticity.



Absolutely agree with this completely.  They know photos are required for authentication, and any reputable seller should be willing to comply.  Move on to the next item and forget any seller who won't provide these photos.


----------



## tutushopper

Piva5000 said:


> It may also be a good idea to take pictures or video tape the packing process before shipping off a purse if you are a seller. This helps avoid avoid problems if the buyer does not receive it in good condition. If you are the buyer you may request the seller do this too. If they refuse, be Leary.



Photos and/or videotaping won't help you at all in the case of ebay/paypal disputes, and may or may not be entered into a civil court case.  Expecting a seller to do this is a bit absurd.  What's to stop them from packing one bag and sending another?  It really serves no purpose at all.


----------



## mzmir

does anyone get a po box for bay?


----------



## zoobie

Hello, I am new and learning so much.  What does it mean to put a watermark on a picture and how do you do it?
Thanks!


----------



## mzmir

zoobie said:


> Hello, I am new and learning so much.  What does it mean to put a watermark on a picture and how do you do it?
> Thanks!



I don't think they allow watermarks anymore.
I saw a announcement a few weeks ago?


EDIT
http://pages.ebay.com/sellerinformation/sellingresources/picturestandards.html

You are still allowed. 

Watermarks

http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/pictures.html#adding


----------



## luigurl

Very helpful thread!


----------



## poodles2go

TMA said:


> I think this raises a red flag.  Why should any reasonable person object to a buyer asking further questions?  You are not related to the. And therefore can't vouch for their honesty.  IMO, find another purchase with a buyer willing to satisfy you as to the item's authenticity.



Thank you very much for your reply and advice which I followed.   I decided soon after posting my question to move on and from this arrogant seller. "Buyer beware" is a critical phrase especially in today's world and I would hope that we could have more trust in our transactions.  So, thank you again.


----------



## spartanblood69

i bought a persol sunglasses from jack and helene shriqui of cartier glasses located in 1869 east 18th st brooklyn new york on their ebay store (blackjack181818) it was advertised as new and authentic with money back guarantee..after i few weeks after my purchased i went to a local optical for adjustment and they told me it was FAKE! i called jack and ask for a refund he said i can no longer avail of it because they have a 14 days period return policy..i said it was fake and all he said was SORRY MISTAKES HAPPEN IN LIFE then hung up..what should i do?


----------



## Bratty1919

spartanblood69 said:


> i bought a persol sunglasses from jack and helene shriqui of cartier glasses located in 1869 east 18th st brooklyn new york on their ebay store (blackjack181818) it was advertised as new and authentic with money back guarantee..after i few weeks after my purchased i went to a local optical for adjustment and they told me it was FAKE! i called jack and ask for a refund he said i can no longer avail of it because they have a 14 days period return policy..i said it was fake and all he said was SORRY MISTAKES HAPPEN IN LIFE then hung up..what should i do?



How did you fund your purchase? Did you use PayPal, CC, or something else?


----------



## Canneiv

spartanblood69 said:


> i bought a persol sunglasses from jack and helene shriqui of cartier glasses located in 1869 east 18th st brooklyn new york on their ebay store (blackjack181818) it was advertised as new and authentic with money back guarantee..after i few weeks after my purchased i went to a local optical for adjustment and they told me it was FAKE! i called jack and ask for a refund he said i can no longer avail of it because they have a 14 days period return policy..i said it was fake and all he said was SORRY MISTAKES HAPPEN IN LIFE then hung up..what should i do?



If you didn't leave feedback, then you can open a case in eBay. They will walk you through your refund.


----------



## Agw923

Hello all I think okay have jumped the gun on a lv Damier ebene alma on eBay I won the bid but did not have the item authenticated nor have I submitted the payment yet. The seller says they longer have the receipt.

However I won last night around 10pm. I own 5 othe Louis Vuitton handbags but by no means am I an expert. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## zoobie

I'm a total newbie here.  I don't get the marking the bag with something.  Can't they just take it off and say what they got didn't have it?

Also,leaving feedback as a buyer:  my first purchase on ebay with bags turned out to be a fake--I unfortunately only found this site after I bought it---the seller did refund my money quickly and took the bag back saying she didn't know it was a fake.  However, after I read to read back in their feedback from others, I saw she had sold the exact same bag a month earlier.  (feedback on that transaction said the buyer loved it but the pics and the text in the ad were the same so I assume she had more than one she was selling) I didn't know what sort of  feedback to leave.  It wasn't a total negative experience because she was prompt in taking the bag back and refunding my money, BUT it was a fake and the evidence showed her selling more than one of them.  I left neutral feedback and in the comments put the bag was a fake but the seller was prompt in taking it back and refunding my money.  THEN I get a email from her saying can I change the feedback to positive because the neutral was affecting her ratings.  What was the right thing to do?

Zoobie


----------



## JenniD13

Hi, All!! What a GREAT thread! Thank you all so much for the advice and wisdom you've shared here!

I've just finished reading it from start to finish, and have gleaned invaluable information, and already put much of it into action! I've only been selling on eBay regularly as a Business with a Store for a few months now, and only more recently have I ventured into my passion... designer handbags!! (Have a few listings, though no sales on them yet!) But, I realized I was a sitting-duck for scammers, and now feel like I am much more protected. 

My contribution/tip to this thread for sellers: imo, having a "No Refund/No Returns" policy in the listing seems an invitation for trouble. I offer the 14-Day Refund Policy which lines up with eBay's policy. While I do stand behind my products as far as condition and authenticity, and do not relish any buyer "renting" the bag, or returning it just because they change their mind or develop buyer's remorse, I believe I would rather give them this legitimate option... in hopes that they would return the bag undamaged regardless of their excuse, rather than feeling they have no other options, and in a panic do something deceitful like damage the bag and file a SNAD. Or even worse, find a way to fake a "non-authenticity" claim, in which case I am learning that eBay/PayPal will likely order the bag be destroyed, rather than returned! Even if the bag were returned in somewhat worse condition than it was sent to them in (ie, "rented/used over a week or so"), I would still rather get the bag back (though I wouldn't openly advertise this)! Just my 2 cents!


----------



## LauraBay

Very helpful! thanks!


----------



## jtran3

I am a new seller and I am concerned about being scammed since it has happened to me before. I recently sold an item for $200.00 and want to know when to purchase additional insurance or signature confirmation. How am I protected by purchasing these things and is it unnecessary if I am selling a cheaper item? Thanks in advance! Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## shskelly

Hello friends!

My two, very quickly learned, points for shopping on eBay

- check the feedback and see how many were private sales - this could just be friends of the bidder
- under no circumstances whatsoever agree to wire transfer any money AND be especially worried if the seller is stating "paypal" on the listing but then responding to your messages with "wire transfer only - no exceptions"


Here is the context. I was/am a heartbeat away from purchasing an Hermes Kelly bag and could not believe my luck when I found it in the exact color, size, leather of my dreams! I contacted the seller with a "buy it now" best offer to which the seller quickly agreed but stated I would have to cover shipping (not the end of the world) and that they would only accept a wire transfer with no exceptions. A couple of hours reading through the purse forum made me realize that this was a very BAD IDEA. I also contacted eBay who suggested that I write back to the seller, stating that the listing says its a paypal payment and that is what I am willing to make. If the seller does not agree or persists with the wire transfer idea, eBay has told me to report the item. This seller shows up on the Hermes threads as one with a good reputation (and I have no reason to doubt that) but even good sellers have bad sides, I guess


----------



## cam37

fab thread lots of great ideas I will be using!


----------



## taysmom1016

shskelly said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> My two, very quickly learned, points for shopping on eBay
> 
> - check the feedback and see how many were private sales - this could just be friends of the bidder
> - under no circumstances whatsoever agree to wire transfer any money AND be especially worried if the seller is stating "paypal" on the listing but then responding to your messages with "wire transfer only - no exceptions"
> 
> 
> Here is the context. I was/am a heartbeat away from purchasing an Hermes Kelly bag and could not believe my luck when I found it in the exact color, size, leather of my dreams! I contacted the seller with a "buy it now" best offer to which the seller quickly agreed but stated I would have to cover shipping (not the end of the world) and that they would only accept a wire transfer with no exceptions. A couple of hours reading through the purse forum made me realize that this was a very BAD IDEA. I also contacted eBay who suggested that I write back to the seller, stating that the listing says its a paypal payment and that is what I am willing to make. If the seller does not agree or persists with the wire transfer idea, eBay has told me to report the item. This seller shows up on the Hermes threads as one with a good reputation (and I have no reason to doubt that) but even good sellers have bad sides, I guess


Let us know how that one turned out!


----------



## CC2014

Hello all, As soon as your asked to pay outside of eBay an alarm should go off. eBay cannot offer you buyer protection if the transaction is done outside of eBay. I even have sellers send me more pictures of items using eBay messaging never to my email or cell phone. That way if anything happens eBay has documentation of everything. Hopes this helps!


----------



## whateve

I need to know how to protect myself if I ship something to another country. I have a watch listed for $200 and I've had two inquiries from people in other countries. I've signed up for the GSP but I understand most buyers don't want to use that. I've compared the shipping charges that ebay charges and it doesn't seem that out of line. I assume ebay overcharges on the duties, is that correct? I've sent one thing to Canada using first class with tracking and didn't have a problem, but it was a much cheaper item. My current interested buyer is in Australia. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## AnneHedonia

I buy and sell a lot of expensive Blythe dolls on ebay and definitely adhere to the same rules as everyone here. We get a lot of people re-posting photos from old listings to try and rip people off... so  knowing the market is a good thing (I recognise them as having been sold).

Ask questions and ask for photos, if they are annoyed by this then they don't want your money.

Never agree to pay via any means other than paypal (preferably with a credit card).


----------



## AnneHedonia

whateve said:


> I need to know how to protect myself if I ship something to another country. I have a watch listed for $200 and I've had two inquiries from people in other countries. I've signed up for the GSP but I understand most buyers don't want to use that. I've compared the shipping charges that ebay charges and it doesn't seem that out of line. I assume ebay overcharges on the duties, is that correct? I've sent one thing to Canada using first class with tracking and didn't have a problem, but it was a much cheaper item. My current interested buyer is in Australia. Any advice would be appreciated.


People in Australia are used to paying a lot for shipping for expensive items/registration  They may be OK with it.


----------



## whateve

AnneHedonia said:


> People in Australia are used to paying a lot for shipping for expensive items/registration  They may be OK with it.


Thanks. I just got another request to ship to Spain. I quoted a price, which is close to what the GSP would charge him but doesn't include duties. If I have GSP on my listing, can I add alternate international shipping to my listing? What happens if the buyer decides not to pay the duties when it gets delivered?


----------



## Lily

whateve said:


> I need to know how to protect myself if I ship something to another country. I have a watch listed for $200 and I've had two inquiries from people in other countries. I've signed up for the GSP but I understand most buyers don't want to use that. I've compared the shipping charges that ebay charges and it doesn't seem that out of line. I assume ebay overcharges on the duties, is that correct? I've sent one thing to Canada using first class with tracking and didn't have a problem, but it was a much cheaper item. My current interested buyer is in Australia. Any advice would be appreciated.



GSP isn't really that bad for buyers in Australia. Our import tax threshold is $1000 AUD, so if you shipped it via GSP, your buyer would only have to pay for the postage costs and would not be hit with any customs charges.

Cost wise, GSP postage is comparable to what individual sellers charge to ship internationally from US to Australia. I've found that the only difference is in the postage time (+ 1 week approximately) and also with the packaging (GSP items get shipped in a box with no padding or protection for the item, even if it was originally meticulously packed by the seller - rumor is that the GSP shipping company removes all that to save on weight...). 

In regards to your question about what happens when a buyer decides not to receive a package due to customs charges, they forfeit their buyer protection on eBay, but can still file a case for item not received through Paypal and/or their credit card company, who will force you to refund the buyer. For that reason, I suggest that you use the GSP so that all customs charges are paid for upfront and there are no nasty surprises for you and your buyer.

Good luck with your listing!


----------



## whateve

Lily said:


> GSP isn't really that bad for buyers in Australia. Our import tax threshold is $1000 AUD, so if you shipped it via GSP, your buyer would only have to pay for the postage costs and would not be hit with any customs charges.
> 
> Cost wise, GSP postage is comparable to what individual sellers charge to ship internationally from US to Australia. I've found that the only difference is in the postage time (+ 1 week approximately) and also with the packaging (GSP items get shipped in a box with no padding or protection for the item, even if it was originally meticulously packed by the seller - rumor is that the GSP shipping company removes all that to save on weight...).
> 
> In regards to your question about what happens when a buyer decides not to receive a package due to customs charges, they forfeit their buyer protection on eBay, but can still file a case for item not received through Paypal and/or their credit card company, who will force you to refund the buyer. For that reason, I suggest that you use the GSP so that all customs charges are paid for upfront and there are no nasty surprises for you and your buyer.
> 
> Good luck with your listing!


Thank you! I prefer to using GSP for the protection but I've only sold two items through it, both to Canada, compared to the 20 or so international customers who have asked for shipping costs. When I look at the calculated postage for Australia or most other countries, the postage charged by GSP is comparable to what I would have to pay to ship it myself.  I could have sworn I saw a customs charge for Australia on my $200 watch when I checked it last week, but it isn't there now.  I assume that buyers can't get the customs fee refunded if the charge isn't really that high.

Quite a few people on this forum complain that they wouldn't buy through the GSP because it is a ripoff. One of the posters in Australia I talk to quite often says she won't buy through GSP because it is too expensive, but maybe that is because she is buying relatively cheap items so the postage cost is high compared to the price of the item. As far as I can tell, the main difference is that GSP ships by priority mail international and for cheaper items I would ship by first class international.

I hope they won't remove the padding I put around my watch when I ship it.


----------



## Lily

whateve said:


> Thank you! I prefer to using GSP for the protection but I've only sold two items through it, both to Canada, compared to the 20 or so international customers who have asked for shipping costs. When I look at the calculated postage for Australia or most other countries, the postage charged by GSP is comparable to what I would have to pay to ship it myself.  I could have sworn I saw a customs charge for Australia on my $200 watch when I checked it last week, but it isn't there now.  I assume that buyers can't get the customs fee refunded if the charge isn't really that high.
> 
> Quite a few people on this forum complain that they wouldn't buy through the GSP because it is a ripoff. One of the posters in Australia I talk to quite often says she won't buy through GSP because it is too expensive, but maybe that is because she is buying relatively cheap items so the postage cost is high compared to the price of the item. As far as I can tell, the main difference is that GSP ships by priority mail international and for cheaper items I would ship by first class international.
> 
> I hope they won't remove the padding I put around my watch when I ship it.



Glad to help! 

Luckily, the GSP program seems pretty sensitive to the Australia import tax threshold, so for most listings under ~$850 USD, I can clearly see that the import charges are listed as $0.00.

You're right, GSP is not recommended for items under $50.

It's interesting that you mention high postage costs though, that your friend in Australia is weary of. I remember when the GSP first started, postage charges through the program to Australia were very high! Something like $120 USD to ship a ladies handbag. 

This was before the USPS postage charge increase as well! I remember getting a bag of similar weight and dimension shipped directly from a seller that cost no more than $45 USD. For that reason, I too was hesitant to buy anything with GSP attached for a very long time...

Things seem to have improved for the better now. GSP prices are more in line with expected postage costs. 

I do somewhat fear for the safety of your watch, though... I had a wallet shipped from the US just last week, and it arrived in its own box which was dinged up from the journey, as the GSP shippers decided to place it in a box at least five times too big for it with no additional padding at all. I was not impressed, but luckily the wallet itself survived the trip just fine.


----------



## whateve

Lily said:


> Glad to help!
> 
> Luckily, the GSP program seems pretty sensitive to the Australia import tax threshold, so for most listings under ~$850 USD, I can clearly see that the import charges are listed as $0.00.
> 
> You're right, GSP is not recommended for items under $50.
> 
> It's interesting that you mention high postage costs though, that your friend in Australia is weary of. I remember when the GSP first started, postage charges through the program to Australia were very high! Something like $120 USD to ship a ladies handbag.
> 
> This was before the USPS postage charge increase as well! I remember getting a bag of similar weight and dimension shipped directly from a seller that cost no more than $45 USD. For that reason, I too was hesitant to buy anything with GSP attached for a very long time...
> 
> Things seem to have improved for the better now. GSP prices are more in line with expected postage costs.
> 
> I do somewhat fear for the safety of your watch, though... I had a wallet shipped from the US just last week, and it arrived in its own box which was dinged up from the journey, as the GSP shippers decided to place it in a box at least five times too big for it with no additional padding at all. I was not impressed, but luckily the wallet itself survived the trip just fine.


I sold a purse yesterday that was shipped to one of those drop ship places. The ultimate destination is China. I sure hope they don't remove the packing from the inside like the GSP shippers. I wrapped the strap up and placed it inside the bag along with the stuffing.


----------



## KatyaV

Be very, very polite in all correspondences.  I've gotten much more when I'm polite than when I sound angry.
Take a photo record of everything, whether you are buying or selling.  If you're selling, a photo of the package wrapped up (ready to ship) send an email confirmation of shipping with the shipping receipt, a screen shot of when the package was delivered.
If you're buying, take a photo of the box when delivered even before you open it.  I've had a dispute with the seller about a damaged item, she said it was the delivery service, but that box was so well wrapped and in good condition that it could not be that way.


----------



## sunnysd11

JoV said:


> Now for my tip:
> 
> Open a seperate bank account for Ebay and PayPal transactions.  If possible use a seperate bank.  This will solve problems of anyone getting your HOUSEHOLD bank account numbers.  People do chargebacks and next thing you know, your rent money is gone.  Having a seperate account will solve this problem.
> 
> Also a small limit credit card is a good idea.  If you wish to make a larger purchase, you can add funds to the account.



Really good advice! Thank you!


----------



## Olives

The few things that have helped me over the years:

1.)  I have a small bank account ($50 total) that is only attached to PayPal.
2.)  I always, always, always use my credit card through PayPal.  I never use my bank account except to transfer money from PayPal.  
3.)  If I'm selling an expensive item (or an amount I don't want to lose), I take detailed video of the item, me packaging the item, me labeling the box, etc.  I have yet to need a video as proof, but I keep them until I receive feedback.


----------



## Petra999

Since I was scammed but managed to successfully got my money back, I wanted to share the biggest lesson I learned from the experience.

Use your CREDIT CARD to pay for all purchases!!!  You have double the assurance (from PAYPAL and from your credit card company) from any purchase.  I actually found that AMEX handled the situation much better than PayPal did.  They went after PayPal themselves and was able to get me my refund.


----------



## sueism

Olives said:


> The few things that have helped me over the years:
> 
> 1.)  I have a small bank account ($50 total) that is only attached to PayPal.
> 2.)  I always, always, always use my credit card through PayPal.  I never use my bank account except to transfer money from PayPal.
> 3.)  If I'm selling an expensive item (or an amount I don't want to lose), I take detailed video of the item, me packaging the item, me labeling the box, etc.  I have yet to need a video as proof, but I keep them until I receive feedback.



i link my billmelater to my paypal and my bank account as backup


----------



## sherry0407

I sold a Johnny Farah waist bag .. When the ebayer received it she wrote me a strong letter saying it was not authentic (as far as I knew it was authentic) .. I was intimidated and refunded her the money on the spot... THAT IS A BIG NO!!!!! DO NOT RETURN MONEY UNTIL YOU RECEIVE THE ITEM...  She never returned the bag and ebay was not able to do a thing.   This was a good lesson for me. You have no idea who you are dealing with.  : ) 

A


----------



## scbear00

Hey guys!

I have sold quite a few items and have been lucky so far-- so I feel like I have an ebay scam in my future.

Today someone purchased an expensive pair of Louboutins, paid on paypal and paypal has confirmed their address, etc. and seller protection has attached, BUT the buyer just joined ebay today and obviously has no feedback.  I found the buyer on linked in and know they are a real person, but should I abandon this sale because of the risks?  I am so worried by these horror stories of buyers claiming that boxes were empty, etc.  Thoughts?


----------



## threadbender

Sometimes, people will sign up because they found something they want. Could be that simple. However, wait for other responses. Ultimately, it is up to you.


----------



## scbear00

carlpsmom said:


> Sometimes, people will sign up because they found something they want. Could be that simple. However, wait for other responses. Ultimately, it is up to you.


agreed, and I would hate to prevent a legitimate buyer from a purchase.  Though it is super creepy, I did find her on linked in and Facebook via the paypal information provided.  While it is probably not super appropriate, I sent her a message via Facebook asking her to confirm that she is the actual purchaser.  She purchased and paid right away, which has usually been good news in the past (I have already had a few non-payers with this item), and I plan on taking A LOT of pictures of the packaging and buying insurance + signature confirmation when shipping priority.  

Still nervous though...


----------



## Stacey D

Great thread. Thanks for the safety tips.


----------



## sueism

Hi, 
I recently sold a LV bag, the transactions is smooth and when she received my purse , today is this the message I get from her. 


We received the bag on late yesterday,The bag is not an authentic Louis Vuitton. There are no Louis Vuitton markings on the bag nor the strap and buckles and the lining on the inside is not correct.
The bag is being returned to you for a full refund.


- mylethrbgs
Click "respond" to reply through Messages, or go to your email to reply

I called eBay and eBay says it's in my favor as she violate the eBay agreement as she didn't open a dispute . And I am pissed because I have proof of purchase the bag and I won't be selling fake items in eBay because I don't do fake. 

When I call paypal , they say if she claim the refund from her credit card company assume she use credit card , then eBay and Paypal can't protect me because the buyer goes thru 3rd party. 

Now I haven't received my purse yet as I don't know if u will get the right purse as I send her.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Those are the purse I sold her .


----------



## sueism

By the way I haven't refund her yet as eBay told me not too. Since I haven't received my item back.


----------



## sueism

sherry0407 said:


> I sold a Johnny Farah waist bag .. When the ebayer received it she wrote me a strong letter saying it was not authentic (as far as I knew it was authentic) .. I was intimidated and refunded her the money on the spot... THAT IS A BIG NO!!!!! DO NOT RETURN MONEY UNTIL YOU RECEIVE THE ITEM...  She never returned the bag and ebay was not able to do a thing.   This was a good lesson for me. You have no idea who you are dealing with.  : )
> 
> A




By right before  she decide to return to u she should file a dispute to eBay so there is open case and you will be protected. I am in same situation with u today a buyer return my item  and demand a full refund and I know my item  is real as I purchase it from the boutique itself .
So immediately I call eBay when I received the message from the buyer. And eBay told me not to response to her message for now. 

Now I have to wait for my item to come in the mail if she mail me back my item in the condition that I mail it to her.


----------



## BeenBurned

sueism said:


> Hi,
> I recently sold a LV bag, the transactions is smooth and when she received my purse , today is this the message I get from her.
> 
> 
> We received the bag on late yesterday,The bag is not an authentic Louis Vuitton. There are no Louis Vuitton markings on the bag nor the strap and buckles and the lining on the inside is not correct.
> The bag is being returned to you for a full refund.
> 
> 
> - mylethrbgs
> Click "respond" to reply through Messages, or go to your email to reply
> 
> *I called eBay and eBay says it's in my favor as she violate the eBay agreement as she didn't open a dispute . And I am pissed because I have proof of purchase the bag and I won't be selling fake items in eBay because I don't do fake. *
> 
> When I call paypal , they say if she claim the refund from her credit card company assume she use credit card , then eBay and Paypal can't protect me because the buyer goes thru 3rd party.
> 
> Now I haven't received my purse yet as I don't know if u will get the right purse as I send her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2669284
> View attachment 2669285
> View attachment 2669286
> 
> 
> Those are the purse I sold her .


I think this is another instance where ebay gave you bad advice.

IMO, the buyer did you a favor by not opening a dispute. If she opened a SNAD dispute, it would be accusing you of selling a fake and a counterfeit ding on your account can limit or prohibit your ability to sell designer items. (It doesn't matter whether the buyer is right or wrong in her allegation.)

 My advice is to tell her to return the bag in the condition sent and you'll give her a refund.

The listing just ended on June 24 so I doubt that she's been using it. Perhaps she has buyer's remorse or perhaps she believes it's fake. 

If she simply needs reassurance, refer her to the authenticate this LV section of TPF or have her spend $7.50 to have a professional authentication from A4U.


----------



## 4Thelove

I came across this video explaining how a lot of Japanese sellers are selling unbelievably good LV fakes particularly speedies but also other models. I do not know the accuracy of this video, and I know there are some honest Japanese sellers out there, but for me this has turned me off completely due to some signs I have seen myself. So I thought I would share.

The person who made the video is extremely passionate (made me laugh), but he did mention that they are using chemicals to speed up the patina process, which makes the patina appear differently, and I have noticed a slight difference in patinas between some Japanese and non Japanese sellers. There are other signs as well. Watch the video, make up your own mind, but for me definitely not buying them now (shame as there are quite a lot of azur speedies at a good price).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiYH6qM6zo8


----------



## Rarity

I know some of you put ties on your bags to make sure you receive the same bag back if it's returned. What kind of ties are they? Do you put the tie only or do you add some additional kind of marking? 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Ramabk1

Thank you very much! I'll have in mind while buying. Very good advice!


----------



## soleilbrun

Rarity said:


> I know some of you put ties on your bags to make sure you receive the same bag back if it's returned. What kind of ties are they? Do you put the tie only or do you add some additional kind of marking?
> Thanks for your help.



I use tyvek strips, like when you go to concerts. I put my ebay seller name and the item number on the strip.


----------



## Rarity

soleilbrun said:


> I use tyvek strips, like when you go to concerts. I put my ebay seller name and the item number on the strip.


Thanks!


----------



## VintageGlamour

soleilbrun said:


> I use tyvek strips, like when you go to concerts. I put my ebay seller name and the item number on the strip.




Excuse me for being dense but how would this be any help if a buyer opened a dispute?


----------



## soleilbrun

PeggyFair said:


> Excuse me for being dense but how would this be any help if a buyer opened a dispute?



It is not a deterrent against opening disputes but just a way to ensure you get back the item you sent and not a swapped out fake. It also might prevent someone from trying anything sneaky it they see the tag. I also place it in a conspicuous area so the item cannot be worn then returned without the tag being hyper apparent. Nothing is fool proof but every little bit helps and it is not expensive.


----------



## baf65

Not sure if this is the right thread to post in please redirect me if not

I am helping a friend do an ebay listing for a Genuine Mulberry Bag - shes not sold on ebay before, I have but nothing in this price range, I have 100% positive feedback and this is probably the only thing she will sell apart from one other bag

Im just after some advise on the listing...the bag is definitely genuine - she is wanting at least $1000AUD for it, which is she thinks about half price...what can I put in the listing that would assist any buyers in validating the purchase (not sure if she has receipt can check) that it is a genuine bag...
Am I better offering the bag at a buy it now price?  Im thinking that is better than auction...but then of course the listing fees are going to be hefty on top of the selling fees

The other bag she wants to sell is a Prada copy...but its a very very good copy that she did pay a reasonable amount of money for and of course I would put in the listing that is a copy and price accordingly

Can any one offer me some practical advice...thanks in advance

PS - we are in australia


----------



## whateve

baf65 said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread to post in please redirect me if not
> 
> I am helping a friend do an ebay listing for a Genuine Mulberry Bag - shes not sold on ebay before, I have but nothing in this price range, I have 100% positive feedback and this is probably the only thing she will sell apart from one other bag
> 
> Im just after some advise on the listing...the bag is definitely genuine - she is wanting at least $1000AUD for it, which is she thinks about half price...what can I put in the listing that would assist any buyers in validating the purchase (not sure if she has receipt can check) that it is a genuine bag...
> Am I better offering the bag at a buy it now price?  Im thinking that is better than auction...but then of course the listing fees are going to be hefty on top of the selling fees
> 
> The other bag she wants to sell is a Prada copy...but its a very very good copy that she did pay a reasonable amount of money for and of course I would put in the listing that is a copy and price accordingly
> 
> Can any one offer me some practical advice...thanks in advance
> 
> PS - we are in australia


You can't sell a Prada "copy." That is counterfeit and is illegal as well as against ebay rules. 

I think most buyers would be fearful to buy an expensive bag from a seller with zero feedback. Personally, I think she would be better off finding a consignor. There are also people on ebay that act as agents to sell other people's stuff. I'm not sure how you find one and I don't know what percentage they take. If she really wants to sell it herself she should get it professionally authenticated and put that in the listing. I think a Buy it now listing is better for higher priced items. She should figure out what the fees are going to be beforehand and price her item accordingly. I usually add 15 to 20% to the amount I want for the item.


----------



## baf65

Thank you for your reply
Sorry I should have stated I was going to sell it on her behalf through my account as we realise with no feedback it would be risky
I guess Ive been reading and finding out buyers can be such scammers and am a little concerned aboutselling such a high priced itemfor that reason!

Consignment shops seem to take such a huge percentage which is a bummer!

And I wouldnt sell the Prada bag specifically as a copy prada, do you think it would be okay to list it as Prada style?


----------



## uadjit

baf65 said:


> Thank you for your reply
> Sorry I should have stated I was going to sell it on her behalf through my account as we realise with no feedback it would be risky
> I guess Ive been reading and finding out buyers can be such scammers and am a little concerned aboutselling such a high priced itemfor that reason!
> 
> Consignment shops seem to take such a huge percentage which is a bummer!
> 
> And I wouldnt sell the Prada bag specifically as a copy prada, do you think it would be okay to list it as Prada style?


No. If it has Prada branding on it it's illegal to sell it regardless of how you word the title or description. Counterfeit bags can't be sold legally. Period.


I agree that your friend should find a consignor. Better to lose a percentage to a consignor than the whole price and bag to some eBay scammer. 


Don't sell an expensive bag for a friend. If something goes wrong with the sale it could jeopardize your friendship.


----------



## jana007

I recently sold an Agent Provocateur Mazzy swimsuit. It was brand new and I had always kept it in the AP box. I didn't upload any actual pictures and just used the pictures from the AP website because I didn't really see the point since it was brand new and thought uploading actual pictures would be a waste of time. Suddenly I get a message from the buyer saying there was a 'stain' on the swimsuit. She sent me pictures, where a light discoloration was visible. But I was SURE that this was not possible since I had never ever worn it and had always kept it in the box. I was sure it was fake, either she photoshopped it (badly) or put a little bit of talc powder on it. I started thinking and realized that if she would open a case, Ebay definitely would take her side, there was no way for me to prove that there was no discoloration on the swimsuit (although I think even if I had uploaded some pictures, Ebay would take her side too). She immediately suggested that she would keep the swimsuit for just $80 since 'that was all it was worth in that condition'. Then I was just convinced that this whole thing was a scam. I told her to send it back to me for a full refund + a postage refund. She kept trying to convince me to just give her a partial refund. I refused and never heard back from her. Which means this was 100% an attempt to scam me. Some people are so disgusting. I had already priced the swimsuit for like half the retail price, apparently still not enough of a discount for her... 
Make sure you always upload detailed pictures of your item, no matter how cheap/small/whatever it is. But I'm still convinced Ebay would favor the buyer in this case since it could have 'gotten damaged while shipping' or something.


----------



## aiaiai

Sooo, I'm new to this. I love buying shoes through ebay, however with bags, things tend to get tricky. I have a question for all of you eBayers, there are sellers who claim their bags are 100% authentic and that they are actually sample bags, where the bag is perfect but it lacks the serial code, or some kind of heat stamp that spells the name. My question is, do these bags actually exist? or are they just telling a bunch of lies to sell an expensive fake item?


----------



## whateve

aiaiai said:


> Sooo, I'm new to this. I love buying shoes through ebay, however with bags, things tend to get tricky. I have a question for all of you eBayers, there are sellers who claim their bags are 100% authentic and that they are actually sample bags, where the bag is perfect but it lacks the serial code, or some kind of heat stamp that spells the name. My question is, do these bags actually exist? or are they just telling a bunch of lies to sell an expensive fake item?


As an authenticator, I can tell you that there is almost no way to prove a sample bag is authentic. Often it is a ploy used by sellers of counterfeits. If some of the details don't match an authentic bag, they can explain it away because it is "one of a kind." We never recommend buying sample bags. We've noticed that there seems to be a ring of these "sample" sellers.

While it is true that some manufacturers might create sample bags, unless you were there in the factory or studio of the company and saw it being made, you would never know if it was made by that manufacturer or not. 

Most sellers, whether they are selling authentic or fake, are going to claim their items are 100% authentic. If they don't, ebay will remove their listings. No matter what the seller says, you need to do your due diligence and get the bag authenticated yourself.


----------



## aiaiai

Thank you whateve, I bought a bottega rialto 2 months back, the quality is perfect, but I will take it to the main bottega store to check it out. Thanks again!!


----------



## whateve

aiaiai said:


> Thank you whateve, I bought a bottega rialto 2 months back, the quality is perfect, but I will take it to the main bottega store to check it out. Thanks again!!


You're welcome! Most manufacturers won't authenticate. They don't like to encourage sales on the secondary market, and their employees aren't trained to authenticate. You are better off getting it authenticated by an authenticator.


----------



## aiaiai

whateve said:


> You're welcome! Most manufacturers won't authenticate. They don't like to encourage sales on the secondary market, and their employees aren't trained to authenticate. You are better off getting it authenticated by an authenticator.



I took the bag to Bottega Veneta Bloomingdales, and the sales assistant was more than helpful. He took a bag from display and was comparing them for me. The bag turned out to be authentic!!!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

aiaiai said:


> I took the bag to Bottega Veneta Bloomingdales, and the sales assistant was more than helpful. He took a bag from display and was comparing them for me. The bag turned out to be authentic!!!




Bloomingdales sells BV? Which location?


----------



## aiaiai

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Bloomingdales sells BV? Which location?



I've been to Bloomingdales London and Dubai, and they both sell bottega and a selection of other high end brands, it's just that they don't sell them online, you have to go to the physical store to see.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

aiaiai said:


> I've been to Bloomingdales London and Dubai, and they both sell bottega and a selection of other high end brands, it's just that they don't sell them online, you have to go to the physical store to see.



Ah... I meant in the states.  I have never seen any here in their stores.


----------



## dramakween

Hi guys, 

This is a great thread. Coz I love eBay myself but sometimes I do worry about the authenticity of the stuff I purchase. 

I wonder if any of you could help me identify if this eBay seller sell real stuff or not. 

http://www.ebay.com/usr/laylarunning88?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2754 

this seller has 100% positive feedback on her 803 transactions. 

this is the bag I want to get. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321771041109

Thank you in advance guys


----------



## JetSetGo!

dramakween said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is a great thread. Coz I love eBay myself but sometimes I do worry about the authenticity of the stuff I purchase.
> 
> I wonder if any of you could help me identify if this eBay seller sell real stuff or not.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/usr/laylarunning88?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2754
> 
> this seller has 100% positive feedback on her 803 transactions.
> 
> this is the bag I want to get.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321771041109
> 
> Thank you in advance guys




I know this is and old request, but you can post in our authentication threads (there's one in each subform) to get items authenticated by members. Note there are instructions on the first pages of most of those threads. Also, the authentications are done by volunteers, so they each may have their own preferences about what they will do and what they won't. It's an awesome resource though.


----------



## Sushibaby123

Lots of great advice on this thread. For those using Tyvek security tags, eBay will only consider them part of the listing if they are included as part of the listing description/ photos otherwise they don't accept the security tag removal as an altered item


----------



## rsimo

hi , I am wondering about safety as far as selling on ebay, I listed my brand new Jumbo Chanel which is quite expensive , got a buyer who purchased (haven't paid yet), buyer requested my information from eBay, the buyer doesn't have any previous feedback. could this be a scam? also is it safe ? could any potential buyer track my info or find out where I live ?


----------



## luv2run41

rsimo said:


> hi , I am wondering about safety as far as selling on ebay, I listed my brand new Jumbo Chanel which is quite expensive , got a buyer who purchased (haven't paid yet), buyer requested my information from eBay, the buyer doesn't have any previous feedback. could this be a scam? also is it safe ? could any potential buyer track my info or find out where I live ?


 DO NOT sell the bag to her and block her.  There are many warning signs and just not worth it.  Do not respond to her messages and be extremely careful selling your bag.


----------



## rsimo

Yes I did , thank you again for taking the time to warn me. That person is located in Arkansas and I am in California , otherwise I would have been worried to death. ( I still am worried they were able to get my info online )


----------



## Sushibaby123

rsimo said:


> hi , I am wondering about safety as far as selling on ebay, I listed my brand new Jumbo Chanel which is quite expensive , got a buyer who purchased (haven't paid yet), buyer requested my information from eBay, the buyer doesn't have any previous feedback. could this be a scam? also is it safe ? could any potential buyer track my info or find out where I live ?




Although some new buyers are honest, I would be inclined to not sell such a high value item to someone with no feedback and consider canceling the transaction. If something goes wrong with a high value transaction or the buyer makes an untrue claim about the bags authenticity or condition, eBay backs the buyer in the majority of cases. 

For the future, you have an option where can set your buyer requirements to block bidders without feedback or in countries you don't ship to etc. you can cancel bids from suspect buyers before the auction ends or block them.

In terms of contact information, usually contact information is only requested by the buyer if they are not getting a response from the seller via normal eBay messaging. I think the registered eBay postal address and phone number are provided.


----------



## whateve

Sushibaby123 said:


> Although some new buyers are honest, I would be inclined to not sell such a high value item to someone with no feedback and consider canceling the transaction. If something goes wrong with a high value transaction or the buyer makes an untrue claim about the bags authenticity or condition, eBay backs the buyer in the majority of cases.
> 
> For the future, you have an option where can set your buyer requirements to block bidders without feedback or in countries you don't ship to etc. you can cancel bids from suspect buyers before the auction ends or block them.
> 
> In terms of contact information, usually contact information is only requested by the buyer if they are not getting a response from the seller via normal eBay messaging. I think the registered eBay postal address and phone number are provided.


You can't block bidders with no feedback.


----------



## KRZ

Hi! I found my HG bag on EBay, seller is open to offers and I sent an offer. she did not accept but gave her final price to which I am agreeing to. I asked photos to have the bag authenticated by bababebi. I have yet to receive the authentication report. 

I plan to purchase through PayPal using a credit card, tips I got upon reading this thread. 

Does anyone have an experience as a buyer when buying using best offer format? She ended the listing while I am having the bag authenticated. I assume she will relist and I will have to buy from the new listing? Many thanks. It's my first time buying an expensive item on eBay and have no idea what to do


----------



## swells777

JoV said:


> In light of all the scamming and problems on Ebay; especially the poor tPFer who lost thousands on a Birkin sale; it seems the time is right for fellow members to post safety tips which work for them.  Please post tips only and save comments for another thread.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> QUOTE ADDED BY JETSETGO!
> 
> This is a very helpful post from the Chanel forum in regards to getting items authenticated before you buy. It really applies to ALL items.


Thanks.  Very helpful


----------



## Stuart Rowe

I should posy some of my purses on Ebay. I have vintage purses.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Please be overly cautious with even the smallest personal information given to buyers.  You will never know how your buyer and maybe your buyer's buyer will use it.  I had a seller's mini-drama that relates to this topic. This drama started on Tradesy and ended on eBay.  The case took three weeks to resolve on eBay.  I am so happy that finally eBay did the right thing. I had to talk and write to many people on and outside of eBay.  To avoid this drama, please give your buyer no pieces of you.  The struggle to fix the problem can be just a nightmare as the action taken by the unlawful person.  EBay does not work well on this issue.  Be prepared to be diligent on this issue to get eBay to do the right thing.


----------



## damugatu

Very useful thread, thanks!


----------



## EvieSeb5671

As a precaution, whenever I buy brands on eBay that tend to have a lot of fakes (like Louis Vuitton), if I need more pictures I ask the seller for the pictures with their eBay username written on a piece of paper in the picture. I always assumed that was better for them too because they don't have to risk having someone else (that is planning on tricking people) stealing their pictures. Just the other day I asked a seller to include their username in a photo and they said my request was strange and that the receipt and box in the picture should be enough. As someone that sells my own pre-owned bags at times on eBay, I try to be accommodating so I was kind of shocked by that response.


----------



## spy91

radhikaa91 said:


> As a precaution, whenever I buy brands on eBay that tend to have a lot of fakes (like Louis Vuitton), if I need more pictures I ask the seller for the pictures with their eBay username written on a piece of paper in the picture. I always assumed that was better for them too because they don't have to risk having someone else (that is planning on tricking people) stealing their pictures. Just the other day I asked a seller to include their username in a photo and they said my request was strange and that the receipt and box in the picture should be enough. As someone that sells my own pre-owned bags at times on eBay, I try to be accommodating so I was kind of shocked by that response.


I like the way you test it!


----------



## Real Authentication

Ask any and all questions before buying.  Ask for clear photos.  Don't worry about a return policy because you're covered under both eBay and PayPal buyer protection.


----------



## Bambieee

I read the bad reviews before the good ones lol.

I also read descriptions carefully. I can't tell you how many times I came across listings that say something like "Alexander Wang Bag" and look in the description box all the way at the bottom in small print (waaaay down from the main description) where it would say "keep in mind this is an Alexander Wang inspired bag" lol. How I see it, is vendors do this just so they can say that they put it in the description and you weren't paying attention.

Another tip is to ask the buyer to extend their return time in case you no longer want it because many of them don't want bad reviews so they are willing to go the extra mile for returns, especially shops that have high volume.


----------



## forumpursefan

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Please be overly cautious with even the smallest personal information given to buyers.  You will never know how your buyer and maybe your buyer's buyer will use it.


Do you use a PO Box and have a business name too for all eBay transactions?


----------



## forumpursefan

How do you protect yourself against abusive buyers from filing bogus fake claims to force returns due to buyers' remorse?


----------



## SweetDaisy05

forumpursefan said:


> Do you use a PO Box and have a business name too for all eBay transactions?


I sold from my personal collection.  I am not a business.  Hopefully, someone else can answer your questions.


----------



## Sylvia2017

thanks you for the tip


----------



## skyeskye

forumpursefan said:


> How do you protect yourself against abusive buyers from filing bogus fake claims to force returns due to buyers' remorse?



I would like to get some advice on this too. I have been a victim of buyers' remorse twice selling on eBay....


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I worry about selling my high end stuff (which I personally buy from high end stores) and getting a dishonest buyer; which are usually those with little or no feedback. So I therefore take as many pictures as possible, and include my receipt (minus my info) so they can't claim or deem my stuff is fake.

The reason for sometimes selling my stuff is I buy buy buy and dont use use use lol. Sometimes I need the cash to make ends meet; and unfortunately have to sell my stuff so I save all my receipts.


----------



## forumpursefan

Just don't sell anything you can't afford to lose on eBay is my advice.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Today I believe there are more safety measures for buyers as opposed to sellers than there were about 15 years ago. I say this because I was a victim of fraud and got scammed out of $941.00 from eBay from someone who gave me a second chance offer on something I was bidding on. At that time you were able to see bidders info. Today they block it out.
Well at the time I was new to eBay and excited about the offer; however, I didn't know that you don't send money through western union; which was required for this offer.  After contacting the seller, to find out when I'd be expecting my package; who didn't know what I was talking about, I realized it was a hijaker who sent me the offer and a scam.  I was devastated! But I lived. I reported it to the Inspector General of internet fraud to no satisfaction.
I believe that's why today you aren't able to see bidders info and they protect bidders more than sellers.


----------



## Khadija87

Hello guys.
I'm new here as you can tell. lol
Ummm I hope I'm posting in the correct place. 
Has anyone dealt with this eBay seller: maranellowebfashion_us 
He seems to have great reviews and his items seem real. 

Link to the product in mind: https://www.ebay.com/itm/152507638863


----------



## 1Kellygirl

I'm interested in a Chanel mini flap bag on ebay. I have bought and sold many items without problems. My concern is that lately I was witness to scandalous practices on ebay where the sellers where opening multiple new sellers accounts with no feedback. This ring of thrives were selling ysl bags for 400-500 dollars and these where bags that sell all day long for $2,000. Also the photos were used over and over again. I'm nervous about purchasing again. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## trishaluvslv

skyeskye said:


> I would like to get some advice on this too. I have been a victim of buyers' remorse twice selling on eBay....


Me too.  I was scammed out of $280 selling a Louis V pochette.  In hindsight I would have handled things far differently with the buyer.  It was after 60 days and she carried it for her wedding and it was trying to claim that it was not authentic because I didn't include the copy of the receipt as promised. She was obviously lying and eBay and PayPal both denied her claim Because I had photos of everything and it was after 60 days. She went to her credit card company and filed a fraudulent claim and was fully refunded,  So I in turn owe pay pal over $360 in late fees and penalties when it was all said and done and it substantially cost me my credit score while we disputed it.  Needless to say I no longer will ever use eBay but I should have just agreed to refund her the money in return for receiving my item  And going forward if I ever sell again it will be with refunds allowed as long as the item has not been used, I will probably resort to using security tags. So not only was I out over $360 I never got my pochette back so it actually cost me over $700 in total loss.  The credit card company told her to keep the item or destroy it because it was fake .   Neither eBay nor pay pal did anything to help me After more than 11 years working with both companies and not a single negative feedback and proof of original purchase on this item, And the buyer had actually left to be positive feedback shortly after the transaction was complete. I just will never work with eBay again as a buyer or a seller I'm completely done. The buyer completely scammed me and the system and got away with it


----------



## Kealani50

telicious said:


> ALWAYS file a copy of all correspondence between you and the buyer/seller. And always keep a copy of all the photos of the product before you sell or before you buy. Both can be used as proof for SNAD claims or to refute SNAD claims if you are a seller.
> 
> Additional tip for sellers, make sure that you take photos (with a camera that clearly shows the date) when you pack your item as proof of its condition when you ship. That way buyers can't file a SNAD against you when it was the post office's fault (trust me, it has happened to me before!)
> 
> Great thread, by the way!


Don’t fall for the request to sell outside of ebay to avoid fees!


----------



## Bag Madam

After being burned by a buyer, I decided to start videoing (unedited) the bag being packed at the place of shipping which shows serial numbers/stamps and if there are any specific marks due to being preloved. The video will show it being handed to customer service and the copy of the receipt and tracking. I will not include the employee's face however, everything else will be seen and I will say the person's name and the location I am at. So if any scammers don't get their way with PayPal and then go to their CC company/bank, I have absolute proof that they cannot deny. I also put on two tabs that even if 1 is pulled off, I will not accept it back. I had that same buyer use the bag for 2 months and then demand her money back. Never again!


----------



## Bag Madam

trishaluvslv said:


> Me too.  I was scammed out of $280 selling a Louis V pochette.  In hindsight I would have handled things far differently with the buyer.  It was after 60 days and she carried it for her wedding and it was trying to claim that it was not authentic because I didn't include the copy of the receipt as promised. She was obviously lying and eBay and PayPal both denied her claim Because I had photos of everything and it was after 60 days. She went to her credit card company and filed a fraudulent claim and was fully refunded,  So I in turn owe pay pal over $360 in late fees and penalties when it was all said and done and it substantially cost me my credit score while we disputed it.  Needless to say I no longer will ever use eBay but I should have just agreed to refund her the money in return for receiving my item  And going forward if I ever sell again it will be with refunds allowed as long as the item has not been used, I will probably resort to using security tags. So not only was I out over $360 I never got my pochette back so it actually cost me over $700 in total loss.  The credit card company told her to keep the item or destroy it because it was fake .   Neither eBay nor pay pal did anything to help me After more than 11 years working with both companies and not a single negative feedback and proof of original purchase on this item, And the buyer had actually left to be positive feedback shortly after the transaction was complete. I just will never work with eBay again as a buyer or a seller I'm completely done. The buyer completely scammed me and the system and got away with it


That is almost exactly what happened to me! She said she was attending a few late spring/early summer events and a few rodeo parties and the bag was perfect. After 60 days, same thing. I told PayPal to demand I get the bag back in perfect condition and they had to fight with the CC company over that because they told her to destroy it since she claimed it was fake and she "couldn't find the serial number" even though it was explained where it was and photos! I got the bag back and it was damaged but her CC company didn't care because she was their client. Out money, shipping and now a damaged bag. I learned my lesson big time!


----------



## trishaluvslv

Bag Madam said:


> That is almost exactly what happened to me! She said she was attending a few late spring/early summer events and a few rodeo parties and the bag was perfect. After 60 days, same thing. I told PayPal to demand I get the bag back in perfect condition and they had to fight with the CC company over that because they told her to destroy it since she claimed it was fake and she "couldn't find the serial number" even though it was explained where it was and photos! I got the bag back and it was damaged but her CC company didn't care because she was their client. Out money, shipping and now a damaged bag. I learned my lesson big time!


 I'm terribly sorry to hear that somebody else had to go through the same thing, the only bright side is that this forum is there to educate people but it was an expensive lesson. It's truly ruined me from a resale standpoint I just don't want to deal with anyone or anything on line any longer. So in turn I really not buying because I have a 1 in 1 out rule so I'm just using what I own in shopping in my own closet. But I think because of this everybody loses retailers and reputable online companies


----------



## Bag Madam

trishaluvslv said:


> I'm terribly sorry to hear that somebody else had to go through the same thing, the only bright side is that this forum is there to educate people but it was an expensive lesson. It's truly ruined me from a resale standpoint I just don't want to deal with anyone or anything on line any longer. So in turn I really not buying because I have a 1 in 1 out rule so I'm just using what I own in shopping in my own closet. But I think because of this everybody loses retailers and reputable online companies


Well, I have some bags that I have and will be listing. I did put a disclaimer stating that I am doing an unedited video from the shipping location of the bag, serial number, packing, handing off and receipt/tracking. When a CC company tells you that is one way to go about it, you listen and comply. I'm hoping scam buyers will think twice but I'm also hoping it doesn't scare off honest buyers.


----------



## Prufrock613

Bag Madam said:


> Well, I have some bags that I have and will be listing. I did put a disclaimer stating that I am doing an unedited video from the shipping location of the bag, serial number, packing, handing off and receipt/tracking. When a CC company tells you that is one way to go about it, you listen and comply. I'm hoping scam buyers will think twice but I'm also hoping it doesn't scare off honest buyers.


Someone correct me if I’m wrong, but PP, EBay don’t give any recourse for videos.  CC may.  Sorry this happened to you.
That is why I deal w/Yoogi’s FP and AFF


----------



## Bag Madam

Prufrock613 said:


> Someone correct me if I’m wrong, but PP, EBay don’t give any recourse for videos.  CC may.  Sorry this happened to you.
> That is why I deal w/Yoogi’s FP and AFF


PayPal didn't give a rats patoot about serial number proof/photos either. However, they did work with me to get her CC company to send the bag back. The unedited video is more for the CC companies since it is very common for scammers to go straight to their CC companies and claim fake and not have to send them proof. The CC companies should know better and something has to be done to make them more aware. So until they start asking for proof, scammers will continue to do this. It is theft and should be reported to law enforcement if happens. That's the second way to start making these people think twice.


----------



## Gabs007

Bag Madam said:


> PayPal didn't give a rats patoot about serial number proof/photos either. However, they did work with me to get her CC company to send the bag back. The unedited video is more for the CC companies since it is very common for scammers to go straight to their CC companies and claim fake and not have to send them proof. The CC companies should know better and something has to be done to make them more aware. So until they start asking for proof, scammers will continue to do this. It is theft and should be reported to law enforcement if happens. That's the second way to start making these people think twice.



Must be different where you are, I recall that I fell for a scam, a few years back, I was looking at the FB site of Prada, the shops nearby didn't have the bag I wanted, I knew I wouldn't be in London or a place where it was more likely that they have it and thought "Oh well" - all of a sudden I get those ads and it looked like they came from Prada, announced a sale and I swooped and bought the bag. I found it a bit odd that it came from Holland and not from Prada, no return address, opened it and the smell was horrendous, totally stank of plastic, tried to contact them, no reply, so I went to my CC company, who oddly enough said they were going to call me anyway because it seems that I am trying to buy a car in China and they found it a bit odd that before that I paid for a very small item with the card and then immediately went for a car.

I was told I have to send it back, said I would love to but there is no return address or anything, if they can provide me with that will do but absolutely refuse to pay for a postage label for such a fake, because what they sent is the biggest fake ever, I had to keep the smelling thing for 8 weeks, they did a charge back and they also issued me with a new card, since it was clearly compromised (no real evidence that it was the same people but it seems very likely, given the time frame), the only thing that surprises me was how they could send it without a return address, but I guess a different law there...

I am not too delighted about the UK law that even if you are sold a fake and the seller did it deliberately, it is considered done and over if you get the money back. Don't get me wrong, I am totally against scammers borrowing items and returning ages later with the fake claim or trying to keep the item, but I think people who knowingly sell fakes and try to pass them off as real should really not be able to walk away.

Edited to clarify, if it was an honest mistake and they did not know they were gifted or sold a fake, different issue, but I doubt that somebody is gifted like 20 fakes in a row


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

Bag Madam said:


> That is almost exactly what happened to me! She said she was attending a few late spring/early summer events and a few rodeo parties and the bag was perfect. After 60 days, same thing. I told PayPal to demand I get the bag back in perfect condition and they had to fight with the CC company over that because they told her to destroy it since she claimed it was fake and she "couldn't find the serial number" even though it was explained where it was and photos! I got the bag back and it was damaged but her CC company didn't care because she was their client. Out money, shipping and now a damaged bag. I learned my lesson big time!


I would be filing a police report and depending on the amount, a lawsuit. People like that have to be stopped. I had someone do something similar to me and eBay ruled in my favor but I still worry she will try to do something like that with her cc. If she does, I will not stop until justice has been served. I know a lot of people would rather just not deal with it or the expense but I would. I also have proof she fabricated multiple stories. I just can’t deal with liars and thieves so I no longer do high value items on eBay.


----------



## Gabs007

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> I would be filing a police report and depending on the amount, a lawsuit. People like that have to be stopped. I had someone do something similar to me and eBay ruled in my favor but I still worry she will try to do something like that with her cc. If she does, I will not stop until justice has been served. I know a lot of people would rather just not deal with it or the expense but I would. I also have proof she fabricated multiple stories. I just can’t deal with liars and thieves so I no longer do high value items on eBay.



Not sure about US laws, I guess they also will change from state to state, but it might be a her word against yours and I wouldn't be surprised if she would claim she destroyed the item and threw it away believing it was a fake... I am totally with you that those people have to be stopped (pretty much like the people who scam others with fakes) the execution of it might be the problem, you could still have copies of the receipts and everything and she would claim it is not what you sent her.... It is one of the reasons why eBay has become so unattractive.

ETA if you have evidence she lied, totally go for her, the only words I have for those people the forum would put in stars


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

Gabs007 said:


> Not sure about US laws, I guess they also will change from state to state, but it might be a her word against yours and I wouldn't be surprised if she would claim she destroyed the item and threw it away believing it was a fake... I am totally with you that those people have to be stopped (pretty much like the people who scam others with fakes) the execution of it might be the problem, you could still have copies of the receipts and everything and she would claim it is not what you sent her.... It is one of the reasons why eBay has become so unattractive.
> 
> ETA if you have evidence she lied, totally go for her, the only words I have for those people the forum would put in stars


Exactly. I’m lucky that she fabricated multiple stories and I have evidence but for most unfortunately it’s not that way. Agreed about the *****.


----------



## Incalifornia7

If the purchase is expensive, I google seller’s store name for reviews. If item is cheap I could take a risk. If item is pricey, I pass on a seller with negative history.


----------



## CeeJay

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> I would be filing a police report and depending on the amount, a lawsuit. People like that have to be stopped. I had someone do something similar to me and eBay ruled in my favor but I still worry she will try to do something like that with her cc. If she does, I will not stop until justice has been served. I know a lot of people would rather just not deal with it or the expense but I would. I also have proof she fabricated multiple stories. I just can’t deal with liars and thieves so I no longer do high value items on eBay.


THIS!!! .. had to do the same when I purchased a Hermes Birkin on eBay and NEVER received it (out over $2000).  I went to the FBI, filed an Internet Fraud report and then did the investigation, found her and she was arrested and tried.  Mind you, I never got my $$$ back, but at least she now has a criminal record .. karma is a b!tch!!!


----------



## Volha_

Bag Madam said:


> Well, I have some bags that I have and will be listing. I did put a disclaimer stating that I am doing an unedited video from the shipping location of the bag, serial number, packing, handing off and receipt/tracking. When a CC company tells you that is one way to go about it, you listen and comply. I'm hoping scam buyers will think twice but I'm also hoping it doesn't scare off honest buyers.


Unfortunately, ebay no longer accepts the video as confirmation. I recently found this out. I sold a new shawl H, but mistakenly sent a different color. I usually do not accept returns, but in this case I agreed. I offered the buyer a replacement for the right color, a refund part of the money, a full refund. The buyer said that she did not like the color and pattern and asked for a full refund. She sent me a used shawl. The tag was torn off. I sent a complaint and called support twice. They said that the video is not accepted as confirmation. As a result, I have a used shawl and the buyer has a full refund. And no protection for the seller.


----------



## BeenBurned

Volha_ said:


> Unfortunately, ebay no longer accepts the video as confirmation. I recently found this out.


I'm sorry you got scammed but ebay has never accepted video evidence.


----------



## Volha_

BeenBurned said:


> I'm sorry you got scammed but ebay has never accepted video evidence.


Earlier in disputes, you could use photos and videos. That was the proof. The support service said yesterday that the video stopped accepting as proof because there were cases when the video was faked.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I'm thinking of starting to sell again on eBay with returns allowed within a certain time period. Are there security tags that can be used for items such as clothing that don't have loops, buttonholes or zippers?


----------



## daisychainz

Just a warning to be careful of sellers located in China if you are in the USA. I recently (April) purchased from a seller that was listed as being in China and I paid with Paypal. Ever since that purchase, about 1 month afterwards, I started to receive very random (unsolicited and unpaid for) packages at my door pretty much every week, stuff like a comb, a t-shirt, cat play toy, and a mini puzzle. I reported it to the post office and they said it is a brushing scheme that is very common and comes from purchases from Ebay and Amazon and originates when you purchase from Chinese sellers. You can read up on brushing, but I'm upset that I made that purchase since I usually stick to sellers located close by to me. The packages have your name and address and there are weird visible labels underneath with Chinese characters/writing. The sellers you purchase from send you random stuff and use your name and address to create accounts and write their own reviews all over the marketplaces.


----------



## HandbagAngel

Yes, this happened to my Amazon purchase too. Those random garbage shipping/delivery is to provide proof of shipping and delivery, even they shipped totally different and cheap objects.   Of course, since they provided the proof of delivery, the claim will not be accepted.


----------



## beekmanhill

I haven't sold anything in over two years after selling a bottle of niche fragrance to someone who claimed the bottle was empty.  (It was 99% full).  I didn't fight it at the time because I just couldn't handle a fight at the time.  So buyer got a free bottle of fragrance; I got nothing.  It turned me off eBay and I have not sold anything since.  

I'm thinking of selling some fragrance again.  Does anyone recommended it or is it too much hassle.  Also in the past I only used Pay Pal as a Pay option and now I see eBay seems to require your checking acct' number.  I never gave them that in the past. Buyer paid through PayPal and I retrieved my money from my PayPal account.  Thanks for any advice.


----------



## EmilyEllison

The number of scammers is rising, so it's very important to take all the safety measures.


----------



## EmilyEllison

The 2 step authorization is a must have nowadays, 9 out of 10 accounts which are hacked, usually are using a one step authorization.


----------

